# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  CNN Jacksonville, FL  Debate (1/26/12) 8p ET - Official Thread!

## Matt Collins

Jacksonville, FL Debate (1/26/12) 8p ET on CNN - This is the _Official_ Thread!


Twitter Hashtag:
#CNNDebate

----------


## Edward

Let me be the first to say, I thought Ron did exceptionally well tonight!

----------


## LisaNY

Ron really owned those clowns

----------


## Edward

> Ron was TERRIBLE his answers really SUCKED we just lost votes!  (jk)


Nice! We just summarized the debate for everyone and they can just quote and + rep the response with which they agree.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

There's another debate? What can anyone say that hasn't been said by now?

They should just put together clips from past debates and save everyone the trouble. Dunno if I'm even gonna watch this. The game for Paul has really very little to do with the debates at this point.

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> There's another debate? What can anyone say that hasn't been said by now?


"I am suspending my campaign for President of the United States of America, and throwing my support behind Ron Paul."

----------


## Deborah K

> Let me be the first to say, I thought Ron did exceptionally well tonight!


I lol'd!  Can't +rep ya again or I would!

----------


## NoPants

Another debate already.  I didn't even watch the last one because I'm tired of hearing the Three Stooges talk. I can't listen to them stand there and lie any more, it's sickening.

----------


## smithtg

i think im skipping this one

----------


## JS4Pat

FOR THOSE IN JACKSONVILLE

----------


## zach

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/ usually is a good stream with debates - for future posts containing words and symbols like "stream" or "?"

----------


## pauliticalfan

1 question in the first 30 minutes? CNN should be ashamed of themselves. 

[saved for later]

----------


## zach

Line-up -- from left to right --- romney, santorum, newt, paul -- or maybe paul and santorum are switched o.o

----------


## JK/SEA

Ron wins...Ron always wins.


NOBP.

----------


## JK/SEA

//

----------


## matticus

> Line-up -- from left to right --- romney, santorum, newt, paul -- or maybe paul and santorum are switched o.o


What they _always_ do for the debates is keep Mitt and Newt next to eachother, so they don't have to show Paul when Mitt and Newt have one of their 10 minute long conversations.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

another debate? eugh. at this rate, there will be a debate for every state. and if theres multiple states having primaries at the same time, these 2 debates per state make up for it hah.

----------


## TheViper

> another debate? eugh. at this rate, there will be a debate for every state. and if theres multiple states having primaries at the same time, these 2 debates per state make up for it hah.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republi..._debates,_2012

Debate Schedule.

Only 4 more after tomorrow nights debate.

----------


## seawolf

Are the Jacksonville Ron Paul Grassroot Supporters going to match the 1000 + RP Supporters in Tampa Last Monday night????

You definitely have a HIGH HURDLE to beat!!!!!   Good Luck and please take Video's/Pictures outside the Debate Venue and post on the RP Forum.

----------


## TheViper

> Are the Jacksonville Ron Paul Grassroot Supporters going to match the 1000 + RP Supporters in Tampa Last Monday night????
> 
> You definitely have a HIGH HURDLE to beat!!!!!   Good Luck and please take Video's/Pictures outside the Debate Venue and post on the RP Forum.


There are 3 entrances onto the campus and until we get confirmation which entrance the candidates will use, we may be split up.  Though I'm pretty certain 1 entrance is totally ruled out, it still leaves us guessing on 2 entrances.  Tampa had the benefit of knowing all along which way they were all coming in from.

----------


## rpwi

In all probably-hood this will be the last debate for Ron .  First Mitt had qualms about doing the Florida debates...now Newt is.  What are the chances that they will want to debate one month from now?  Very bad...as this is one of our few opportunities to bypass the MSM and speak directly to the voters.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Nice! We just summarized the debate for everyone and they can just quote and + rep the response with which they agree.


Or should we -rep that with which we disagree?

----------


## Drex

Hopefully it's better than the last debate

----------


## zach

> In all probably-hood this will be the last debate for Ron .  First Mitt had qualms about doing the Florida debates...now Newt is.  What are the chances that they will want to debate one month from now?  Very bad...as this is one of our few opportunities to bypass the MSM and speak directly to the voters.


Think long-term, and you'll see that your hopelessness is only temporary.

----------


## ZanZibar

CNN said they will allow clapping, unlike the previous NBC debate.

----------


## asurfaholic

Who is moderating? Blitzer?

----------


## seawolf

Last Debate until February 22nd......I think this 27 day down time will help Ron actually and definitely hurt Newt.......

Ron does so much better when he is out among the people and having the time to explain Liberty and Freedom.

Newt just plays to the crowd.....notice how bad he was on Monday when the crowd was not allowed to respond!!!

----------


## braane

> CNN said they will allow clapping, unlike the previous NBC debate.


I actually liked no clapping. Anything else is just a beauty contest. It lets the audience decide for themselves instead of using assuming others are more informed and following them.

----------


## isler45

The last one was probably no clapping because it was at a university which means RP supporters in the crowd.

----------


## dancjm

Who's excited?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

awww imma miss it. i hope someone tubes the entire thing on youtube. but... its no big deal. the last debate was trash and im not too anxious to see this next travesty of a debate.

I HOPE RON PAUL GETS MAD. He needs to imagine Newt hitting on his granddaughter...

----------


## Bruno

Ron always seems to do best the debate closest to the next vote.  So I expect a great debate performance tonight!

----------


## StilesBC

8pm ET?  Aren't most Floridians in bed by 7?

----------


## donnay

> 8pm ET?  Aren't most Floridians in bed by 7?


Hahahaha!  So true.  Then they will wake up early in the morning for Fox and Friends to tell them Ron Paul is unelectable and should drop out.  *SIGH*

----------


## Edu

Please put online streams available in the OP.

And it would be nice if we didn't have to actually give CNN any direct hits. I really hate even watching that rag of a channel.

----------


## Aratus

one hour and forty minutes to go...

----------


## Godmode7

CNN set up outside. Lots of RP signs!!

----------


## hb6102

Watching CNN before the debate, did anyone else see the Jeb Bush interview when he says he voted early and "thank god it's a secret ballot!"

Who do you think Jeb voted for?

----------


## ZanZibar

Where are the streams?

----------


## ZanZibar



----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Watching CNN before the debate, did anyone else see the Jeb Bush interview when he says he voted early and "thank god it's a secret ballot!"
> 
> Who do you think Jeb voted for?


Pawlenty

----------


## donnay

> Watching CNN before the debate, did anyone else see the Jeb Bush interview when he says he voted early and "thank god it's a secret ballot!"
> 
> Who do you think Jeb voted for?


Ron Paul!!

----------


## Bruno

> CNN set up outside. Lots of RP signs!!


Awesome to hear!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 8pm ET?  Aren't most Floridians in bed by 7?



Pfft. Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy aint over till 8 pm, then its Bill O till 9 pm. Then we go to bed.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Watching CNN before the debate, did anyone else see the Jeb Bush interview when he says he voted early and "thank god it's a secret ballot!"
> 
> Who do you think Jeb voted for?


That RP guy from Texas.
















Rick Perry.

----------


## JTforRP

Ron Paul chants behind CNN talking heads!

----------


## thesnake742

> Watching CNN before the debate, did anyone else see the Jeb Bush interview when he says he voted early and "thank god it's a secret ballot!"
> 
> Who do you think Jeb voted for?


He was probably just saying that because of how much tension their is between all of the candidates. It was probably either newt or romney, and he just didnt wanna ignite any controversy.

----------


## donnay

Here's one:  http://www.rightspeak.net/2012/01/li...sidential.html

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Yea, plenty of Paul signs and screams behind John King during the pre-debate coverage.

----------


## dancjm

Anyone have a stream?

Thanks.

----------


## awake



----------


## KramerDSP

Awesome sign. 

DON'T Believe the liberal media!!!

Behind John King's head

----------


## rpwi

Stream should be available at:

http://www.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html

----------


## dancjm

> Stream should be available at:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html


Thanks. Cant see any pre-debate coverage tho.

----------


## dancjm

Found 1: http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## Deinonychus

I'll also be streaming the CNN debate on my channel, if anyone's interested!

http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

Currently streaming the pre-debate coverage right now.

----------


## bunklocoempire

CNN comment twit:  "Ron Paul is establishment Republicans best friend"

ie: Paul staying in will elect Romney

----------


## Rudeman

One of the commentators (the bald one) said if Gingrich continues to gain momentum Ron Paul may become the establishment's best friend to prevent Newt from getting 50% of the delegates.

----------


## Rudeman

> CNN comment twit:  "Ron Paul is establishment Republicans best friend"
> 
> ie: Paul staying in will elect Romney


Or a brokered convention.

----------


## KramerDSP

> One of the commentators (the bald one) said if Gingrich continues to gain momentum Ron Paul may become the establishment's best friend to prevent Newt from getting 50% of the delegates.


The bald one is Ari Fleisher (sp), Bush 43's press secretary. He HATES Ron Paul with a passion and will smear and distort him at every opportunity available. He's Frum-esque.

----------


## bluesc

> I'll also be streaming the CNN debate on my channel, if anyone's interested!
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus
> 
> Currently streaming the pre-debate coverage right now.


You're awesome dude!

----------


## kathy88

I know we always keep track of speaking time. Any up for keeping track of actual face time? It will probably go like this. 120 mins minus commercials, so say 100 minutes. Newt on camera for 92 minutes, Romney 89, Frothy 47, Paul 17.

----------


## dancjm

Ron Paul sign in the background is epic.

----------


## KramerDSP

Don't Believe The Liberal Media....

comes close to being great, but turns off CNN viewers who think of themselves as Liberal. It should have been - - - >>>

CNN = Pravda

or

THE MEDIA IS LYING TO YOU (with logos of all five major news companies)

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I'll also be streaming the CNN debate on my channel, if anyone's interested!
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus
> 
> Currently streaming the pre-debate coverage right now.


Thank you!

----------


## Rudeman

> The bald one is Ari Fleisher (sp), Bush 43's press secretary. He HATES Ron Paul with a passion and will smear and distort him at every opportunity available. He's Frum-esque.


I don't trust the establishment, but it's clear they are trying to bring Newt down. If the negative smears don't work I won't complain if they finally treat Ron Paul fairly, but I doubt they're that desperate.


BTW thanks for the name, he looked familiar just didn't remember his name.

----------


## Rudeman

lol the Ron Paul supporters have all the camera angles covered.

----------


## Godmode7

Haha, don't believe the liberal media sign

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

That 12 foot banner in the background right now is Epic.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

For Dr Paul, and all of us in the audience tonight... we salute you!

----------


## asurfaholic

I swear... lemme say again.. SWEAR I just saw a clear ron paul sign turn blurry. then the camera turned to where there were some romney signs, and they were clear again. 

Jeez louise... anybody else seeing this?

----------


## Tina

> Awesome sign. 
> 
> DON'T Believe the liberal media!!!
> 
> Behind John King's head


Well, I had to let go of my cnn boycott to take a look.  There's a *huge* Ron Paul sign in the background.

----------


## falconplayer11

Kudlow likes Ron Paul. This is going to be a good debate.

EDIT: Nevermind...I thought Kudlow was moderating this one, but he's with CNBC!

----------


## KramerDSP

Yep, CNN is trying to blur the background behind Erin Burnett, but to no avail. The red lettering on the "Don't Believe The Liberal Media"sign is brilliant.

----------


## kathy88

Who the hell did Cain endorse? I thought it was "the people?"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Well, I had to let go of my cnn boycott to take a look.  There's a *huge* Ron Paul sign in the background.


Check this Garbage Out:



> *Gingrich coup conspirator: Gingrich has 'mellowed' and is 'electable'*
> 
> *Posted by
> **CNN Senior Congressional Correspondent Dana Bash*



So Biltz Wolfer, after years of running CNN debates, has to prepare/rehearse for the debate?  How come no one ever asks these corporate media clowns, why the huge disparity in questions and time between the candidates, especially Ron Paul since the first CNN debate? I want to see Wolf answer that one. Then follow-up with more bias and exclusion questions. Is CNN picking who they want to win and silencing those they don't want to see oppose Obama?

Just hope we have plenty of supporters, because Newt will have his hired Aldeson gang.



>

----------


## rp2012win

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## socal

> I'll also be streaming the CNN debate on my channel, if anyone's interested!
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus
> 
> Currently streaming the pre-debate coverage right now.


How does that work, do you have to pay CNN to do this?

----------


## Deinonychus

> How does that work, do you have to pay CNN to do this?


I'm just streaming from my TV feed at home.

Shhh...

----------


## Shane Harris

erin burnett is hot. but not as hot as that enormous ron paul sign haha

----------


## Sentinelrv

Will you help promote the No One But Paul Money Bomb tonight on Facebook? Lots of people online tonight! Please vote below...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...S-of-People-on!)

We really need people to help out with this! We need more pledges! Please commit to help out in the thread above.

----------


## FrancisMarion

Burnett says, "Gringrich, Romney, Santorum, and all the candidates are here".  Bitch.

----------


## rp2012win

ron paul revolution chant just now on CNN out front show. They are starting to take over the show!

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> Burnett says, "Gringrich, Romney, Santorum, and all the candidates are here".  Bitch.


But she's hot.

----------


## thesnake742

Burnett just said "Ron Paul Revolution"

----------


## texasbelle

> ron paul revolution chant just now on CNN out front show. They are starting to take over the show!


it was getting loud!

----------


## Varin

> Burnett just said "Ron Paul Revolution"


There is a libertygirl in her just waiting to get out

----------


## rp2012win

President paul chant now!!! and it is loud!

----------


## Godmode7

Gotta love the cheering

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

I love the "Don't Believe the Liberal Media" sign right behind her. hahahaha.

----------


## AlexG

> There is a libertygirl in her just waiting to get out


I'm willing to help her bring it out

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> ron paul revolution chant just now on CNN out front show. They are starting to take over the show!


President Paul!!! President Paul!! 

Motivating!

----------


## pebcak

They're chanting "President Paul!". HAHAHAA!

----------


## Sublyminal

Anyone else hear the people in the background saying President Paul? lol.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Notice how they are blurring the Paul signs in the background?

LOVING THE CHANTS!!!!!

She just said, Lots of support for Ron Paul here.Tthey were chanting End the TSA.

----------


## AlexG

They aren't blurring the signs, it's called perspective. The camera is focused on her, not the signs.

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul supporters have hijacked the Erin Burnett Outfront show. LMAO.

----------


## Shane Harris

NICE she just gave us some major props haha

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

The RP supporters there ROCK!!!!!!!!!!

The signage behind her is awesome.

----------


## Sentinelrv

*Copy and paste the following message on these two Facebook pages, Ron Paul and Ron Paul 2012.*




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge & Invite Here - http://www.facebook.com/events/315931335112891/
> Website - http://www.NoOneButPaul.com
> Planning & Promotion - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?353274


*Example Image:*

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Wow.... no other candidates signs or support

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Paulites

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Freaking loving that Crowd!!!

----------


## thesnake742

Theyre drowning out the speakers. This is amazing.

----------


## KramerDSP

Complete ownage by RP supporters right now on CNN.

----------


## ScotTX

Awesome signage and amazing crowd! Go Florida!

----------


## AlexG

Did you guys see the "Romney- War, Paul- Peace" poster in the back?

----------


## drak

I love it, you can barely hear the hosts.

----------


## Shane Harris

i thought SC was the most important. Now FL is the most important.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

When will the OWS style riot police show up? 

Gotta stop this public disturbance

----------


## dancjm

This is so epic.

Revolution.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

"The Paulites" lol

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Flesher just said" the newt group, is the energized, tea party grassroots group"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD



----------


## theprolific

> President Paul!!! President Paul!! 
> 
> Motivating!


So inspiring!

----------


## KramerDSP

Gloria Borger is trembling inside. She is in the heart of the lion's den. That's an ECW-style crowd right there. They could have chanted "Your husband works for the war profiteers! Your husband works for the war profiteers!"

----------


## Bruno

We win all sign wars!!

----------


## Vet_from_cali

DONT LET US DOWN RON!

----------


## liveandletlive

> Flesher just said" the newt group, is the energized, tea party grassroots group"


with a straight face??? how embarrassing

----------


## TexasJake

I just turned on the TV and was proud to see a sea of Ron Paul signs behind the talking heads! The FL crew is kickin' some ass!

----------


## dancjm

FL has been a great example in this race.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

LOVE the END THE FED... & "Don't Believe the Liberal MEDIA"

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Hijack the pre-game!! Yeah!!

----------


## extrmmxer

The only time I actually enjoyed watching CNN. Crap, did I just say that. Ron Paul supporters are the best. Go get em tonight Ronny!

----------


## bronxboy10

> 



You can't even hear them. Coincidence they are taking a long commercial break?

----------


## Barrex

Feed....the troll

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Flesher just said" the newt group, is the energized, tea party grassroots group"





> with a straight face??? how embarrassing


Yes, with a straight face. What a jerk, when right behind him were the obvious, energized, grassroots tea partiers screaming for PAUL.

Since when is Newt our leader?

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

"don't believe the liberal media. " hahahs! Right behind erin's head! Good sign, especially since alot of folks were told paul was left of Obama. We needed the people to see that sign. This is outstanding!

----------


## TexasJake

"This is a young crowd... and they love Ron Paul.."

----------


## bluesc

> I just turned on the TV and was proud to see a sea of Ron Paul signs behind the talking heads! The FL crew is kickin' some ass!


I wish it would have made sense to compete there . The FL grassroots has been outstanding. I hope Ron gives them a big speech sometime soon.

----------


## squirrelbrewer

Great Job Florida!  Drown Gergen out!

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Please crowd get loud now

----------


## Tyler_Durden

The Ron Paul Facebook just posted that he can hear the crowd. Hahaha!!

----------


## Bruno

Love how he has to lean forward to hear Erin's question because the chanting is so loud.  

Ignore THIS, MSM!!

----------


## asurfaholic

> LOVE the END THE FED... & "Don't Believe the Liberal MEDIA"


Oh wow... those legs...

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> The Ron Paul Facebook just posted that he can hear the crowd. Hahaha!!


hahahah Paul is such a Rock Star!!! He He he that means the other guys can hear it too. ha Ha

----------


## Lindsey

LOVE the coverage.  Well, all I can hear is "President Paul." I have no clue what those people in the chairs are saying, I ignore all BS, but what's happening in the background - that's REAL.

----------


## Bruno

Where all the cheers for Newt and Mitt?  Lmao!!

----------


## RPfan1992

Earlier they were comparing newt to Goldwater.

----------


## jkob

hahaha Ron Paul signs everywhere while they pretend he doesn't exist and they compare Newt to Goldwater

----------


## eleganz

Like what you see on CNN right now?

I AM TAKING NOTES FOR THE RON PAUL MEGA RALLY AND REAGAN DEBATE

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

The chanting is wonderfully making it difficult for TV viewers to hear them pumping up gingrich and romney.

----------


## LisaNY

WOW, that Florida crew is WILD!!!! Love you guys!!

----------


## ZanZibar

> Oh wow... those legs...


Yeah, they don't hire anchors based upon their journalistic skills or intellectual capability.

----------


## donnay

> Feed....the troll


http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

This panel is totally Ron Paulin, gingrinch.

----------


## bp2519

that was badass... the seeds have been planted, the future is looking bright

----------


## Tyler_Durden

I want THAT CROWD in the Audience.

----------


## ZanZibar

I can't believe that guy just compared Newt to Goldwater saying that the establishment is peeing their pants if Newt gets the nomination... how intellectually dishonest can you be?

----------


## papitosabe

is there a stream?

----------


## Barrex

thanks

----------


## Vet_from_cali

CLIFFS ON WHAT IS HAPPENING?!?!?!!?!?!?!  

AT WORK

----------


## randpaul2016

PLEASE share this!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> The Ron Paul Facebook just posted that he can hear the crowd. Hahaha!!


Too Bad, Ron didn't walk in through the front... that would of be HUGE!

----------


## ONUV

> Where all the cheers for Newt and Mitt?  Lmao!!


at the dnc

----------


## ZanZibar

> WOW, that Florida crew is WILD!!!! Love you guys!!


It's Jacksonville. Which might as well be South Carolina

----------


## Barrex

> is there a stream?


http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## bluesc

> I can't believe that guy just compared Newt to Goldwater saying that the establishment is peeing their pants if Newt gets the nomination... how intellectually dishonest can you be?


Well some of the Republican establishment actually want a Republican President, not just a nominee.

----------


## KramerDSP

Castellanos is pushing this ridiculous meme that Goldwater is Gingrich, when Gingrich is arguably to the left of Romney of all people!

----------


## rprprs

Truly a sight for sore eyes.  AWESOME job guys.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Jax is a nice city, used to live there (suburbs to the south of town), not too bad of a place.

----------


## akalucas

> PLEASE share this!


so the debate already happened? hmmm...editing will happen

----------


## ONUV

this is like watching college gameday

----------


## cdw

This debate hasn't started yet and I'm already pissed about the lack of questions.

But LMAO at this crowd! LOVING it.

----------


## ONUV

> so the debate already happened? hmmm...editing will happen


from the usf debate

----------


## MsDoodahs

I love that sign, don't believe the liberal media

wish it said don't believe faux news.

----------


## randpaul2016



----------


## donnay



----------


## eduardo89

Any iPad compatible (non flash) stream available?

----------


## Havax

stream anyone??

----------


## cdw

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## dancjm

"They know all this stuff about the financial system and stuff..."

Nice.

----------


## tuggy24g

OMG they are talking about Ron Paul!! Yahoo0ooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Bruno

Way to go, Ron Paul supporters!  

John King finally gave a shout out that college students don't usually know all the stuff that Ron Paul supporters do.  

"Hearing them chant 'End the Fed', that just warms my heart."  - Erin Burnett

----------


## eduardo89

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus


Any stream that works on iPad?

----------


## squirrelbrewer

"I didn't know about this stuff when I was in college"

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

"End the fed, that warms my heart."

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Hahahah those young supporters, gotta love it

----------


## eleganz

This is awesome, the non-stop RP'ing is forcing them to talk about Ron Paul.  Or giving them the chance to talk about him, if they secretly like him

----------


## RPES1

that dont believe the liberal media sign is in the perfect spot for every camera angel lmao.

----------


## donnay

> stream anyone??


http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## cdw

Wish I knew, Eduardo.

----------


## KramerDSP

Erin Burnett is going to be converted in the next few years if she hasn't been already.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Todays youth know more about the financial system than anyone in the media and in DC.

Thanks Dr. Paul!

----------


## kill the banks

passion

----------


## ByeByeBernanke

Wow Erin Burnett said if you wanted anyone running the Fed it'd be Bernanke...NOPE.

----------


## Ekrub

> "I didn't know about this stuff when I was in college"


She doesn't know about this stuff now.

----------


## JVParkour

I like how in the intro they asked which of the three would win...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Already pushing the 3-man race meme. Disgusting.

----------


## rpwi

Debate online at: www.cnn.com/live/

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Santorum and Romeny were shown saying, 3 candidates have won 3 states, which of the 3 will be your nominee.

----------


## ONUV

"we're choosing the leader of the free world" - romney

----------


## bluesc

Hahaha. CNN making it a three way race. "The SC winner.. The NH winner.. The IA winner... Ron Paul still in search of a win"

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN needs to be called out for their 3 man race bull$#@!.

----------


## tuggy24g

$#@! YOU CNN. "Looking for a win"!! $#@! YOU CNN. Don't put anything nice about Ron Paul $#@!ers!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ha! If only they knew…we are winning!!

----------


## Godmode7

Time to put my gun in the safe. Don't wanna get mad and shoot my tv! LETS GO RP!

----------


## KramerDSP

I have a gut we have a great crowd in there. A lot of younger folks smirking.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

I see young people in the crowd!!!

Uh-oh!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD



----------


## dancjm

Im expecting to see Razor Ramon come in with a classic interruption tonight

----------


## rprprs

> "I didn't know about this stuff when I was in college"


From what I've seen, he still doesn't.

----------


## mmink15

3 man race? Did Santorum drop out?

----------


## UK4Paul

lulz

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul 1st out of the gates!

----------


## mikeforliberty

wait is it over?

----------


## jax

lol CNN put all the latinos in a seperate room somewhere else

----------


## green73

> stream anyone??


http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/
http://edition.cnn.com/ELECTION/2012/

----------


## bluesc

Some bastard just booed Ron.

----------


## jkob

Newt getting boo'd or wasnt the Neewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwtttttt

----------


## Paulatized

> I can't believe that guy just compared Newt to Goldwater saying that the establishment is peeing their pants if Newt gets the nomination... how intellectually dishonest can you be?


Was he the same one that said:
"We have a thing called the law of the fireman, when your economic house is on fire is on fire, you want somebody to put it out, you don't care where the fireman slept last night."

----------


## affa

man. they have turned this into a reality show.  completely.

----------


## moonshine5757

OMG I Want Blood! Get'em Ron!

----------


## cdw

Stacked audience for Newt.

----------


## Bruno

"Former Speaker of the House, who somehow tries to make people believe he is an 'outsider'....Newt Gingrich"

----------


## Shane Harris

ron paul has a 3rd, 2nd, 4th. Newt has a 4th, 5th, 1st

----------


## bluesc

People booing Newt too. But he had the biggest applause. This is going to be a vocal audience.

----------


## thecoloredsky

newt looks like he does the "heil" when introduces and waves to the audience

----------


## AlexG

National anthem? oh jeez

----------


## C_J_Burns

Throw up some peace signs Ron!

----------


## Mark37snj

Some booed The Grinch.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

National Anthem again? Uggghhhhhhh.

----------


## jkob

CNN debates are ridiculous with them announcing the lineup baseball style followed by the national anthem

----------


## KramerDSP

> Im expecting to see Razor Ramon come in with a classic interruption tonight


LOL! "Bad guy!"

----------


## rpwi

Why on earth do they have a national anthem before a debate?

----------


## cdw

> Im expecting to see Razor Ramon come in with a classic interruption tonight


"..................... Hey, yo."

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Ron Paul 1st out of the gates!


*GO SEABISCUIT!!*

----------


## green73

Did you guys hear John King say they investigated Newt's claims that his campaign provided witnesses to counter his wife's claims? And that it was totally bogus? 

I'm sure that will go down the memory hole.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

THE WARNING SHOT!! lol

----------


## Paulistinian

Good god this is stupid.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Go Ron!!

----------


## Godmode7

They need to get Ron in some better fitted suits

----------


## Carehn

My kingdom for a stream!!!

----------


## jax

why does cnn do this, its not the super bowl

----------


## kahless

Play ball!

----------


## mac_hine

Frothy singing, lol

----------


## pauliticalfan

They allocate Ron Paul's speaking time to the National Anthem.

----------


## cdw

Serious question, why is the national anthem sung in every sporting event and debate? Is there a law for this?

----------


## dawnbt

PLAY BALL!!!!!

----------


## cstarace

Rick Santorum is always a douche, but is it just me or does he looks especially douchey when singing the National Anthem?

----------


## jkob

Play ball!

----------


## Ekrub

People look silly looking at a tv with their hearts over their chest.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Candidates…start, your, engines!

----------


## Shane Harris

Anyone want to volunteer to date Erin Burnett in order to convert her. It might not take much time. Unfortunately I am taken and must exempt myself haha

----------


## KramerDSP

New prediction - By the end of the debate, the audience will look and sound like the "700 Level" from the now defunct Veterans stadium in Philly.

----------


## tsetsefly

wtf wolf? lol ... that introduction

----------


## kahless

CNN always has the most douchiest opening to the debates.  You can always count on it.

----------


## pauliticalfan

KEEP IT BRIEF.

----------


## tsetsefly

santorum pimping his mom

----------


## cdw

Shut up Santorum.

----------


## ONUV

wtf is this

----------


## Bruno

My name's Rick, hope there aren't any gay Muslims here."

----------


## Danjlion7

I will date Erin Burnett.  She is hot.

----------


## green73

> My kingdom for a stream!!!


http://edition.cnn.com/ELECTION/2012/
http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Newt has such an annoying laugh.

And Santorum lives in Florida? Ffffuuuuu!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Why on earth do they have a national anthem before a debate?


..if we recited our bill of rights or our D. of I. beforehand the rest of the debate might be awkward...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Kooky CNN and their kooky debates.

----------


## Shane Harris

OOh using your mother? nice. everyone's grandma is in FL. wow the pandering is crazy

----------


## Ekrub

Whoa santorums mom. I'll stop there

----------


## KramerDSP

Santorum: "My mom is the audience, so please don't boo me"

----------


## Jtorsella

Nuclear aircraft battlegroup. One minute in and the war mongering starts.

----------


## IterTemporis

Look at that smile.. He feeds off of the audience.

----------


## affa

newt can't go 2 seconds without pandering.

----------


## angrydragon

Santorum has a face that one wants to punch.

----------


## hazek

> Serious question, why is the national anthem sung in every sporting event and debate? Is there a law for this?


It's patriotic propaganda meant to brainwash you into being a nice little obedient slave/bitch to/of the state.

----------


## green73

GQ Ron

----------


## Havax

Looks like Newt's SuperPAC paid to bring his crew tonight, this will end well.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

POPULIST PANDERERS!


Man people are stupid to applause this nonsense

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Same intro as always.

----------


## Bruno

wtf with the cough as Ron speaks!!!

----------


## tsetsefly

Mitt's son name is tag or tad?  wtf!

----------


## kahless

I bet that was an intentional cough during Ron's intro.

----------


## Barrex

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## jax

lol...

----------


## dancjm

Straight to the issues Ron.

----------


## sailingaway

Guys, call out trolls to their face. I will be coming back here, from time to time but can't keep up with debate threads most times, in any event.  Don't let trolls turn a less than perfect answer into a crises for cripes sake....

going on twitter now.  #CNNDebate

----------


## IterTemporis

I dont like how someone always coughs whenever Ron is speaking..

----------


## bp2519

i'm on ron paul i'm the champion of the COUGH

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Already cutting him off....

----------


## cstarace

I'm congressman Ron Pa... *COUGH COUGH COUGH*

----------


## jumpyg1258

Of course don't let him finish...

----------


## RonRules

They cut off the stream the SECOND Ron Paul started talking

----------


## pauliticalfan

Cough, Blitzer cuts him off, Santorum gets first question. Ugh...

----------


## Mark37snj

WOLF CAUGHED WHEN RON WAS TALKIN............................................  ........ATTEMPTING TO MAINTAIN CIVILITY..................FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## toast

Ron Paul speaks *cough cough*

----------


## Aratus

dr. ron led with his stances

----------


## dawnbt

> They need to get Ron in some better fitted suits


Totally agree!  We need a New Suit Bomb.  Nothin' but the best!

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

WHO COUGHED?

----------


## TER

Santorum looks nervous.

----------


## anaconda

"Tag" Romney? You gotta be friggin kidding me. Can you say "old money trust fund frat boy?" Biff, Buffey, and "Tag."

----------


## Paulistinian

Lol frothy talking about his communist grandfather.

----------


## Jtorsella

> Mitt's son name is tag or tad?  wtf!


Taggart Romney. I've always wondered if he was named after Dagny Taggart.

----------


## Barrex

Is sailingaway starting negative (trolling)?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Sounded like Newt coughed.

----------


## boethius27

I'm Rick Santorum, and I'm happy to be here at this North Florida campus!

----------


## mdmogren

Ron needs to trim his ear hairs.

----------


## affa

santorum just got himself in a tongue twister.  lol.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

FIX THE CNN FEED

----------


## RonRules

FEED me please!

----------


## moonshine5757

santorum just repeating his same thing to a tee. boring!

----------


## rpwi

Time for new questions...we've heard this one a thousand times before.

----------


## jumpyg1258

I already can tell that this "debate" is already going to be unfair towards Ron if they won't even allow him to complete his intro.

----------


## jsteilKS

They cut him off with applause lol.

----------


## Gary4Liberty

> Sounded like Newt coughed.


  what kind of BS is that now??  Always something to interrrupt Ron Paul that SOB did that on purpose!!!

----------


## moonshine5757

dumb question to start.

----------


## redmod79

over a minute already

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Sounded like Newt coughed.


My initial thought too. He didn't like Paul re-owning the Gold Standard.

----------


## Ekrub

This is a lot of rambling from frothmeister

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Self deportation…..LOL LOL LOL.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Crickets for Frothy's answer.

----------


## Shane Harris

"Look.." wish I had alcohol

----------


## green73

> FIX THE CNN FEED



http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## rpwi

Need a new rule...10 seconds for a response.  No need to drag these puppies out

----------


## ONUV

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron better use every second of time he gets.

----------


## randpaul2016



----------


## IterTemporis

http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

Oh and if you cut off their entitlements, then maybe self-deportation would work...

----------


## rpwi

CNN feed works for me:

http://www.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=1

----------


## undergroundrr

Newt: Credit card companies will control illegal immigration.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Gingrinch has diarrhea of the mouth

----------


## affa

> Ron needs to trim his ear hairs.


10th post since april.  trim your own damn ear hairs.

----------


## jax

i dont understand whats so wrong about asking each canidate the same questions and just go down the line. that way every canidate gets equal time.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ask the guy from the border state

----------


## tuggy24g

Let Ron Paul answer this!

----------


## tuggy24g

> i dont understand whats so wrong about asking each canidate the same questions and just go down the line. that way every canidate gets equal time.


That is a perfect idea.

----------


## ONUV

ron should give a short straight forward answer. would be great contrast to the other 3 rambling.

----------


## mac_hine

Anyone having problems with the stream?




"In response to the establishment media blackout of Ron Paul, and specifically to the lack of equal time given to him in the debates, we the people will be blacking out the responses of all candidates except Ron Paul in the upcoming CNN debate in Jacksonville Florida on Thursday, January 26 at 8PM eastern standard time. This is a call to all who are willing and able to join this effort to show the establishment media that we will not tolerate the continued media blackout of Ron Paul, and that we will, in return, shut down the CNN website and their live stream of the debate."

----------


## anaconda

This link is flawless for me tonight (and I only have 1 GB of ram):

http://livestation.me/2011/cnn/

----------


## jumpyg1258

_Papers please._

----------


## MozoVote

Mitt and Newt are ready for a national ID card to tackle illegal immigration ... that'll grab the RP votes. NOT

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Newt: Credit card companies will control illegal immigration.


I didn't get that either- something about their being better at dealing with fraud

----------


## dancjm

Romney just swallowed his own leg.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*TRUUUUUUUTH!!!!!!!*

----------


## jax

lol, wolf REAL quick to cut off the ron paul applause

----------


## tuggy24g

Nice answer Ron Paul.

----------


## cdw

First applause of the night goes to Paul.

----------


## bluesc

Ron got the only applause .

Ron, cheer up!

----------


## tsetsefly

meh, didnt lik that answer that much, at least he was right about using troops on the border. But he could of done better.

----------


## eduardo89

Was newt just day dreaming?

----------


## Havax

A beacon of light on a stage full of empty suits.

----------


## boethius27

Wolf, STOP CUTTING RON OFF!

----------


## donnay

Deport slimy politicians!

----------


## Mckarnin

I think he was about to mention putting the burden on businessmen and then went in another direction..dang

----------


## Ekrub

Ugh, Ron needed to talk about ending birthright citizenship and welfare incentives. Conservative red meat right there

----------


## Shane Harris

yeah english!!!!!!!!!! lol

----------


## tuggy24g

If your illegal then your illegal. You should be sent home no matter who you are or how long you been in America. That is my stance!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

English is the language of government. I never hear anything else.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

"I'm going to stand up here and lie to everyone the same way I did at the last CNN debate." - newt

----------


## pauliticalfan

"English as an official language" always gets a big applause because 90% of these neocons don't know any other language.

----------


## bunklocoempire

The Rubio name drop... Lol!

----------


## jax

god damn, mitt acting mad

----------


## jkob

I still don't understand how Mitt's father could be born in Mexico yet still run for president in 1968

----------


## eduardo89

My father was born in Mexico...because his family was polygamist

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ooohhhh...Romney brought out the Rubio card.

----------


## cdw

You mad, bro?

----------


## thesnake742

This is whuy i like mitt more than gingrich.

----------


## tuggy24g

Here we go again. Romney Newt arguing. ugg just let them have there own debate were they both can argue for hours by them self!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ugh oh you pissed off Rom Mittney!  *waits for the fisticuffs*

----------


## WD-NY

Romney just SMACKED Gingrich DOWN.

KO??

----------


## dancjm

Romney has no balls at all. Even when he tries to be tough he is just wet.

----------


## kahless

Romney gave Newt a beat down.

----------


## rprprs

Romney good there

----------


## liveandletlive

Oh here comes that hissy fit...

----------


## IterTemporis

Whoa.. Was this the first time Romney has gotten upset?

----------


## KramerDSP

Romney is roasting Gingrich over the coals. Audience thunderously applauses.

----------


## bluesc

Newt just got destroyed.

----------


## tsetsefly

lol newt got owned there...

----------


## rpwi

So cheesy

----------


## Paulistinian

Nice job Romney.  $#@! Newt.

----------


## LisaNY

why do people think deportation is effective?  Most people who get deported end up coming back again.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Welcome to the gingrinch romney debate

----------


## dancjm

this is embarassing

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Newt is self destructing.

----------


## liveandletlive

lol @ Romney cheerleaders

----------


## bluesc

Yes Newt! Give the compassion speech! The one that killed Perry .

----------


## donnay

Rubio is for the NDAA too!  I think they should all apologize for even allowing unconstitutional!!

----------


## rpwi

Don't let these guys go back and forth forever

----------


## The Gold Standard

Maybe Mittens will get Fat Ass to blow up on stage and self destruct his campaign.

----------


## Ekrub

Romney smacked Gingrich down

----------


## Godmode7

Can CNN put these two in a time out.

----------


## Paulistinian

Romney going for the kill.  Hope he wins Florida.  $#@! Newt.

----------


## thesnake742

Did anyone see the look mitt gave newt after he burned him? I'm sorry, but it was an all time classic.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

LOL, Newt is looking for words...

----------


## jkob

Newt getting owned

----------


## RonPaulRules

This is BS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> Don't let these guys go back and forth forever


But they're the only real candidates!

/msm voice

----------


## Shane Harris

mitt trying to pull a newt. clearly winning hissyfits over rhetoric is whats important

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Keeping up with the NewtMittshians

----------


## kill the banks

knock each other out boys

----------


## Shane Harris

god i want newt booed

----------


## green73

moderator!!!

----------


## jax

omg, shut these 2 up

----------


## liveandletlive

another pathetic debate

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Romney just put Florida in the bag.  I actually like Newt more (barely) but wow, he's getting destroyed

----------


## tremendoustie

> Deport slimy politicians!


This. I'd like to keep mexican immigrants here who, for example, work hard to pick the food I eat. They actually produce things of value.

Deport Newt and Mitt, who are anti-liberty parasites on society.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

OK, debate is going about deporting grandma..

----------


## cstarace

Newt looks intimidated. Don't think he expected that out of Robot Romney.

----------


## Feelgood

> Rubio is for the NDAA too!  I think they should all apologize for even allowing unconstitutional!!


He withdrew his support for the NDAA. He is still a zionist hardocre neocon though. Hate him.

----------


## angrydragon

Ron speak up!

----------


## nyrgoal99

Gingrich is going down in smoke

----------


## jkob

CNN needs to pull up that video

He did say that!

----------


## sdsubball23

Is there any way we can sign a petition or voice our concerns as a group to stop these debates from being too focused on Mitt/Newt? There's gotta be a way where the format can change and allow everyone as much equal time as possible.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I haven't seen that, but let me describe it for you.

----------


## rpwi

20 minutes...and they're only talking about immigration

----------


## KramerDSP

Gingrich lies again!! "I didn't use the word "spanish""

----------


## Paulistinian

I'm loving the Romney beat down on Newt.

----------


## Bruno

Newt/Mitt, 10 back and forths each.  wtf, Cnn!!

----------


## EBounding

Can we move on Woof Blitz?

----------


## Lord Xar

Mitt is changing is motif - he is the "tough guy".

We can all applaud on Ron's sophistication, but that doesn't win debates nor sways voters en mass.

Ron NEEDS TO BE SLAMMING THESE CHARLATANS!!!

RON NEEDS TO GET RESPECT!! and IF HE CAN DO THAT --- the MEdia will cover him! Why? RATINGS!

----------


## kahless

Language of the ghetto.  About time someone called Newt out on that comment! Newt is going to lose Florida!

----------


## Feelgood

Anderson. Anderson. Anderson!!

----------


## cucucachu0000

its only cuz hes a douche 


> Gingrich is going down in smoke

----------


## nyrgoal99

back and forth, back and forth

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

ENGLISH, ENGLISH, ENGLISH

----------


## Razmear

Newt Fact Check: LIAR

http://newsone.com/nation/associated...in-the-ghetto/

----------


## Shane Harris

GIRL FIGHT!!!!!

----------


## rprprs

UGH!  ENOUGH.  Move on!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And who gives an eff if there are 94 language spoken at Miami Dade college. The only primary languages are English and Spanish. A lot of foreigners know 2nd and 3rd languages.

----------


## anaconda

> Newt is self destructing.


I disagree. He gets points for pushing Romney's buttons and for being nonchalant after Romney's tirade at him.

----------


## jkob

and Newt your rebuttal

and Mitt your rebuttal

and Newt your rebuttal...

----------


## donnay

We speak American...not English

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ola!

----------


## WD-NY

Ron needs to hammer home that the immigration issue and connect it to JOBS and the ECONOMY

----------


## kill the banks

> Anderson. Anderson. Anderson!!


lol

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Wolf said he would try to give equal time to all candidates. I knew that was bull $#@!.

----------


## Bruno

Wolf - "I want to bring Paul and SAntorum into this, but I won't, I'll bring in another questioner first."

----------


## bunklocoempire

covert ops

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Foreign trade! A total Ron Paul question!!

----------


## tuggy24g

Here we go Paul we can nail this one hard!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This question....lol.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

> We speak American...not English


Hahaha I always say this

----------


## dancjm

Ron is ready for this one.

----------


## Feelgood

Cuba! BAM!!!

----------


## otherone

Santorum gets to whine about latino jihadists now.

----------


## Orgoonian

> This. I'd like to keep mexican immigrants here who, for example, work hard to pick the food I eat. They actually produce things of value.
> 
> Deport Newt and Mitt, who are anti-liberty parasites on society.


You should see my roof.
I hired a crew of Mexican workers that were referred to me,and they did an outstanding job.Way above,and beyond what i expected.
I was so happy,i bought them a keg as a bonus.

----------


## walt

Grinch and Romney self-deportation signature petition websites in 5,4,3,2,1....

----------


## Paulistinian

Ron looks like a President surrounded by politiciansl

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Ron not the right answer for this crowd, could have been better

----------


## jax

wow santorum you phaggot

----------


## anaconda

Next question: Candidates, where do you each stand on Wall Street laundering billions in drug money annually?

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Free trade is the answer, let's see what the war mongers have to say.

----------


## IterTemporis

I hate you Santorum..

----------


## mdmogren

I do.. and I'm not even on National TV running for President.

----------


## jkob

BOMB SOUTH AMERICA

BOMB LATIN AMERICA

----------


## dancjm

"With friendship and trade you can have alot of influence."

Truth.

----------


## tsetsefly

Santorum wants to intervene in Central American also?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Santorum... U.S. flag underpants?

----------


## Godmode7

Oh boy. Overly sensitive guy is about to get smacked down

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum is so disgusting.

----------


## Bruno

New phrase - a "Mitt Minute" = the length of a "minute" that he gets in a presidential debate, usually equal to 90-120 seconds

----------


## Aratus

ron paul gave an excellent answer

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Santorum: Nuke Cuba!

----------


## anaconda

Our nation has become a joke.

----------


## jax

> Ron not the right answer for this crowd, could have been better


im sorry ron paul doesent pander to the crowd hes talking in front of

----------


## J-Reg

> New phrase - a "Mitt Minute" = the length of a "minute" that he gets in a presidential debate, usually equal to 90-120 seconds


EPIC!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Come on Ron we need you on your A game. They nut jobs are out today!

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

The European Union, is he advocating globalism

----------


## WIwarrior

Santorum is a bad man.  A scary man.  Hitler would be proud.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

"There's Iranian nukes in central america." - Santorum

----------


## pauliticalfan

Is it me, or does Santorum never shut the hell up?

----------


## LisaNY

> ron paul gave an excellent answer


I agree!

----------


## green73

Remember the smell of that stuff they put on vomit in school, that's the sense I get every time Santorum speaks.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Side with the people of Honduras by bombing them.

----------


## EBounding

Iran has annexed Cuba!!!!!

----------


## Brett85

Disgusting answer by Santorum.  He would be worse than Obama.

----------


## otherone

Radical Islam in South America? Who knew?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Blitzer moderating!!!!! Wow!

----------


## Bruno

Paul, "quickly respond"

----------


## Barrex

Venezuela Religions is Protestant 2%, other 2%, nominally Roman Catholic 96%

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

OMG santorum is now scaring hispanics saying they are threatened by terrorists, and he will protect them from them.

----------


## Mckarnin

trying to associate Ron Paul with Obama. Did he just say "throwing out dick" before he corrected to "throwing out dictators"?

----------


## randpaul2016



----------


## liveandletlive

we need more death sqads down there

----------


## kahless

It almost sounds like Santorum is trying to put on an accent.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

WTF he is bringing the EU in his answer. Does he have a new american union in mind?!

----------


## Paulistinian

Ron putting frothy in his place.

----------


## Barrex

Venezuela Religions is Protestant 2%, other 2%, nominally Roman Catholic 96%

Where are jihadists???????????????

----------


## undergroundrr

Santorum: One currency for the from Tierra del Fuego to the Yukon.

----------


## Tobias2dope

Just put on a hitler speech when the other candidates start talking.

----------


## dancjm

BRILLIANT ANSWER!!!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

LOL at the stupid look on frothy's face

----------


## bluesc

Ron seems tired.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

lol...radical islam in the most catholic countries of the world. Man, that Ahmadinejad must have more appeal than I thought.

----------


## Bruno

name mentioned, rebuttal!

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

> im sorry ron paul doesent pander to the crowd hes talking in front of


He doesn't need to pander; it's just better to go with talking points the Florida Republicans (who are the ones voting) will associate with.  He doesn't need to compromise any positions he just doesn;t need to bring up some of the stuff he does.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Ron Paul is on tonight

----------


## Tim Calhoun

i didnt know there are radical islamists in south america...

----------


## Aratus

rick S is a wiseacre

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

pure Santorum coming out of frothy's mouth

----------


## Tyler_Durden

What did we do essa hombre? - Santorum

----------


## donnay

Santorum is a punk!  I understood him, he wants American occupation because of Narco Terrorist--the CIA.

----------


## tsetsefly

Santorum, cuba is in Central America? ... as a latin american/american, lol, I can say he is clueless on the situation in Latin America...

----------


## ZanZibar

narco terrorists?!?!

latino jihadists?

----------


## green73

No back and forth for Paul.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Santorum: strong national security relationships...I'm not talking about force...


WOW that is supreme double speak

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

santorum is a LIAR. Paul called him on saying we are not defending other countries from their enemies, then santorum said, he never talked about using military force to help these countries. He is such a word twister.

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

[QUOTE=otherone;4100792]Santorum gets to whine about latino jihadists now.[/QUOTE

Funny! Unfortuneatley, spot on true.

----------


## jkob

NEWT: ALL LANGUAGES BESIDES ENGLISH ARE LANGUAGES OF THE GHETTO

----------


## dancjm

Romney just got owned.

----------


## Feelgood

DOH!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ask Ron the housing question damn it!

----------


## kathy88

Mittens pwned

----------


## pauliticalfan

ROMNEY OWNED BY BLITZER LOL.

----------


## tsetsefly

THIS IS FOR RON PAUL!!!! MENTION THAT YOU CALLED THE HOUSING MARKET CRASH!!!

----------


## Mckarnin

> Ron seems tired.


I've been praying that Ron Paul is lightening his campaigning a little as part of his strategy and not because this is wearing on his health.

----------


## ZanZibar

the Hispanic caliphate is a threat

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ricky: "Islamic Terrorists in South America... blah blah" "No, I'm talking about economics Dr Paul"

BULL. $#@!. Only Santorum would use the phrase 'Islamic Terrorists' in an economic discussion.

Santorum is officially Bat $#@! Crazy.

----------


## moonshine5757

ron attack newt stop attacking santorum

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Santorum is a punk!  I understood him, he wants American occupation because of Narco Terrorist--the CIA.


...and that's not *force* according to Frothington.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum lied. He did imply the use of military force.

----------


## Feelgood

Horn tooter...  LOL

----------


## Razmear

Yes Newt did say "BiLinugal education is teaching the language of the ghetto"
http://newsone.com/nation/associated...in-the-ghetto/

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> Funny! Unfortuneatley, spot on true.




Join Date
Jan 2012

----------


## Tim Calhoun

newt looks pissed

----------


## jax

santorum cant be serious. he just said that south america and central america is full of islamic terrorists......in florida in front of one of the largest latino populations in the country.

----------


## dillo

Lol at Frothy, hes so $#@!ing dumb

----------


## Aratus

mitt is a lovable idiot

he is unaware of his

own rude attack ads

----------


## Publicani

Ron is sad that people are lying. Sanitarium: "I am for trade!"

----------


## SlowSki

I have no idea wtf Santorum was saying.

----------


## bluesc

> I've been praying that Ron Paul is lightening his campaigning a little as part of his strategy and not because this is wearing on his health.


I think Ron is just tired of all these debates. I am too tbh.

----------


## ross11988

Please Ron say you were the whistleblower in 2002!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This isn't interactive newt. Jeezus.

----------


## IterTemporis

I will say this again, Newt feeds off of his audience..

----------


## RonPaul101.com

I think Ron seems more rested than the others. I haven't seen Romney look this old before.

----------


## jkob

MITT: I PAID YOUR CHECK NEWT

----------


## liveandletlive

Newt the professor lol

----------


## eduardo89

newt's had enough of it! so stop attacking him!

----------


## tuggy24g

What does this have to do with foreclosing houses and helping them?

----------


## dancjm

Romney owned shares in Freddy and Fannie!!!

Owned!

----------


## LanceK37

When Santorum says we need "national security" connections with Central and South America he means going to war to maintain those.

----------


## Feelgood

Newt kicks Romney in the nuts.

----------


## donnay

Newt you tell him about how much you made off of Fannie and Freddie.  Romney has 6 houses he doesn't care!

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

If I hear any more about personal involvements with Fannie and Freddie, I turn off this debate

----------


## bluesc

Oh shi---

----------


## Mckarnin

> I think Ron is just tired of all these debates. I am too tbh.


True. I only watch them because I love Ron Paul and our country..those other idiots, ugh.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

He doesn't make his own investments? Lol wtf kind of business guy is he?

----------


## jkob

lol Newt  got owned again

----------


## WD-NY

> Romney owned shares in Freddy and Fannie!!!
> 
> Owned!


Not owned.

----------


## rpwi

Romney "I've got more time"

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Newt got owned! Lol

----------


## bluesc

OH SHI---

----------


## JVParkour

Newt got owned on the stock thing with freddie and fannie

----------


## Godmode7

Two corrupt people going at it. Priceless. Why evil always loses.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> I have no idea wtf Santorum was saying.


Neither did Ricky...

----------


## otherone

"oh no he DITINT"

snap snap

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Get rid of Santorum and you'll see a real contrast between these 3 candidates.

----------


## tsetsefly

$#@!ing $#@!s wont ask this question to Paul, he $#@!ing caleld the housing crash!!!!!!!!!  RP should butt in!!!

----------


## dawnbt

Claws are out!  Mitt and Newt...may the bitch slapping begin!

----------


## moonshine5757

mitt shouldn't be killing newt, this should be ron

----------


## dancjm

Ron Paul needs to say, "I dont have any shares in Freddy or Fannie."

----------


## IterTemporis

Romney is killing Newt. For the first time ever, I will say thank you Romney.

Newt needs to go down now.

----------


## angrydragon

Two scumbags with Freddie mac.

----------


## crh88

Debates make me so sad... Why can't people just wake up? These guys are up here arguing over who the hell is more corrupt and evil. Neither should be any where near the presidency! How is this hard?

----------


## nyrgoal99

Gingrich OWNED

----------


## Shane Harris

pulling eachother both down into hell lol

----------


## ohgodno

blah blah blah - more substanc was happening when frothy was spewing hate everywhere

----------


## Tod

Wow, Newt is REALLY getting trounced, BIG. TIME.

----------


## jax

sooooooo the only one not attached to fannie mae and freddie mac in anyway is....ron paul.. yea lets not vote for that guy

----------


## tuggy24g

OMG shut the f up New Romney ugg!!!

----------


## Feelgood

How long before Newt decks Romney or walks off?

----------


## Eryxis

This is a $#@! storm brewing.

----------


## eduardo89

Mitt - "I'm a crook and you're also a crook. Gotcha!!!"

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Ricky: "Islamic Terrorists in South America... blah blah" "No, I'm talking about economics Dr Paul"
> 
> BULL. $#@!. *Only Santorum would use the phrase 'Islamic Terrorists' in an economic discussion.**Santorum is officially Bat $#@! Crazy*.


this^^^^

----------


## sdsubball23

Santorum said he wouldn't use force while Ron did say Santorum would. Did Santorum imply he would use force?

----------


## ohgodno

s-s-s-stutter - and nowwww newt redirects

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney's pissed.

----------


## Aratus

this exchange dips the two idiots

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul, the only adult on stage.

----------


## justatrey

Anyone mention that Newt just got owned? Yeah, he just got owned and even admitted to it!

----------


## runamuck

This debate sucks

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Is anyone clocking the talking time allotted to each person

----------


## jsteilKS

Santorum is an idiot when it comes to Hondoras.  The Army ousted the president after suggesting he should be a dictator.  They put him on a plane and sent him to Costa Rica and restored the Hondoras Constitution.  Here is a source, http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/29/wo...pagewanted=all .

----------


## ohgodno

Can Dr. Paul pleaaaaaaase have a McCain and Romney moment when he tells them they're both crooks???!!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Dr. Paul needs to chime it -- "both of these guys are wrong for America!!!"

----------


## devil21

It's amazing that after these Florida debates that anybody would vote for either of these jackasses.

----------


## crh88

> sooooooo the only one not attached to fannie mae and freddie mac in anyway is....ron paul.. yea lets not vote for that guy


But that would make too much sense!

----------


## eduardo89

they should just $#@! into their hands and fling it at each other, it'd be a more dignified debate then

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron needs to but in and say lets stop this back and forth personal attacks and lets talk about the issues!

----------


## dancjm

They are basically saying "Yes I am bad, but you are worse."

This is ACE!

----------


## ohgodno

YES!!!!

----------


## walt

"I've got more time" - Mitt Romney


SATIRE - "As President I'll support a constitutional amendment to ensure that all future Presidential candidates get to use their full time." - Mitt Romney

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Yea Ronnie!!

----------


## LanceK37

> Santorum said he wouldn't use force while Ron did say Santorum would. Did Santorum imply he would use force?


   By Santorum claiming that radical Islam is at work in Latin America he obviously means FORCE to defeat them there.

----------


## tuggy24g

Could not of answered it better omg!

----------


## Lord Xar

edit. being negative doesn't help.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Slow down doctor. Be clear. Cmon buddy....

----------


## moonshine5757

omg say newt or mitt righ tnow

----------


## eleganz

YEESSSSSSSSSSS



but i wish he talked about his predictions

----------


## WD-NY

Ron SPUN off of Romney and Gingrinch's pointless argument about which one owns more stock in Fannie PERFECTLY

----------


## IterTemporis

Go Ron!

----------


## Feelgood

LIKE A BOSS!!!!

----------


## jax

slow down ron you had a great answer haha

----------


## kathy88

Did you see newt trying to memorize Roma answerI mean ron's

----------


## bunklocoempire

Rick, you're pathetic

----------


## parocks

Ron Paul reminding people that he was on the right side of the housing issue back in the day.  Good stuff.

----------


## dancjm

WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Publicani

RP on fire!!!

----------


## moonshine5757

God damn Ron! WTF! take a shot at newt or mitt. fudge!

----------


## bluesc

Good answer Ron!

Shut up Santorum.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Santorum is trying to say he was warning about the housing bubble.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Great Debate for Paul tonight so far

----------


## RonPaulFever

Toot that horn, Ron - you've earned the right!  Call these corrupt bastards out.

----------


## donnay

Santorum couldn't stand tall if he was on a ladder!  What a pompous ass!

----------


## LanceK37

Santorum loves FANNIE if you get what I mean.

----------


## liveandletlive

oh shut up Rick...

----------


## runamuck

> Whoever is debate coach for Ron Paul should be $#@!ing fired!
> 
> I am tried of all these wonderful instances of complete smack-down, but Ron does not take part. He doesn't bring up all of us great predictions etc.. nothing. 
> I love ron paul, but does he even prepare at all?


Yea, I dont think he does any prep. He comes out and wings it

----------


## J-Reg

what did Ron say?

----------


## moonshine5757

great everyone else will attack

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Frothy tried to save us from the bubble !!!! Yea Frothy...

----------


## bolil

Oh $#@! space

----------


## crh88

> Whoever is debate coach for Ron Paul should be $#@!ing fired!
> 
> I am tried of all these wonderful instances of complete smack-down, but Ron does not take part. He doesn't bring up all of us great predictions etc.. nothing. 
> I love ron paul, but does he even prepare at all?


I think he just doesn't like to brag. He's a very modest person. I know that's not great in politics, but we love him for it.

----------


## angrydragon

Is Santorum lying right now about Fannie Reform?

----------


## chapchap70

What did Ron say after he wasn't interested in the Fanny-Freddy bickering... my stream froze.

----------


## tsetsefly

Santorum just said what ron paul said and he tried to take credit for calling the housing bubble, are you serious??? hahahaha

----------


## Feelgood

Frothiness in yo face!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Frothy doing his best Grinch impression

----------


## pauliticalfan

DID YOU SEE ROMNEY GO OVER TO TALK TO PAUL!?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum is trying to pull a newt.

----------


## ONUV

so the two leading republican presidential candidates are arguing about who supported fannie mae and freddie mac more?

----------


## SlowSki

I wonder what Romney is saying to Paul...

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Rick totally just Ron Pauled and copied what Paul said in his used car salesman words

----------


## jkob

o lord  space questions

so relevant

get to hear Newt fantasize about space sex and lightsabers I guess

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL at Newt's Nod towards Frothy.

----------


## bluesc

Uh-oh. NASA questions coming up. America won't like Ron's answer.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> Santorum loves FANNIE if you get what I mean.


lmao

----------


## ohgodno

Santorum stole the thunder there of applause with a line Dr. Paul could've used - but Dr. Paul's answer had 40000000000 times more substance

----------


## Tyler_Durden

I had a feeling Wolf would let Ron in the debate. He was fair when he moderated in November. 

A+ so far

----------


## tuggy24g

I can't believe I am going to say this is that Santorum had a great answer as did Ron Paul. Newt and Romney are getting there ass handed to them both by the none front runners.

----------


## jax

oooooohhh $#@!. space/nasa. im REALLY interested in rons position on this because im 100% for making our space program bigger and better financed

----------


## Godmode7

> DID YOU SEE ROMNEY GO OVER TO TALK TO PAUL!?


Probably asking him about economics.

----------


## kmalm585

Did Santorum just say he was warning about freddie and fannie back in 03-04? Ron's got ya beat bud.

On a side note... I would like to personally apologize to the Country for Santorum coming from my state, Pennsylvania. He's really making all of us look bad.

----------


## liveandletlive

Santorum was told by his campaign to be the angry candidate....

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Santorum couldn't stand tall if he was on a ladder!  What a pompous ass!


Lol!  He talks the loudest 'cause he's got nothing worth saying!

----------


## ohgodno

> Rick totally just Ron Pauled and copied what Paul said in his used car salesman words


this ^

----------


## walt

> I wonder what Romney is saying to Paul...


I think he just grabbed Ron's ass in an attempt to get Santorum to faint...

----------


## dawnbt

> they should just $#@! into their hands and fling it at each other, it'd be a more dignified debate then


OMG!  I just snorted so loud when I read this!!!  LOL!!!!

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

Phew! Ron Paul is on fire tonight! He's alot more energetic from feeding off his supporters outside. He looked like he was gonna pass out from boredom last debate. Welcome back Ron.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Romney is asking Paul what he should say next to make Dr. Paul's fans like him..

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> DID YOU SEE ROMNEY GO OVER TO TALK TO PAUL!?


I missed that but I hope they decide to team up

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Santorum says he predicted the housing bubble? Sounds pretty frothy to me.

----------


## bolil

Space should be good for Ron... Give them the BAYONET!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Paul and Santorum (unfortunately, don't like the guy) are winning.

----------


## eduardo89

> I wonder what Romney is saying to Paul...


"How much do I have to pay you to drop out?"

----------


## carterm

so frothy

----------


## Wren

$#@!, they're going to ask him about iran

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> I think he just grabbed Ron's ass in an attempt to get Santorum to faint...


lol

----------


## otherone

Ron was predicting the housing crash while Santorum was still at college 'experimenting' with dorm buddies.

----------


## Mckarnin

> slow down ron you had a great answer haha


I think he went fast because Wolf said he would let them have a "quick" response and he had a lot to fit in.

----------


## Razmear

Moon Base Newt coming up next

----------


## Varin

Santorum and Paul doing great. Sad fact Santorum has been doing good last debates, still evil tho.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Well we all know this is a tag team now: Romney / Paul vs. Newt / Santorum

----------


## WIwarrior

Santorum copies what Ron says he just yells it and points his finger.

----------


## randpaul2016



----------


## Tyler_Durden

Lord. I don't pray much. Please let this debate push us into a comfortable third place. Thank you. Amen.

----------


## tomahawk

Did Ron just call them all out and say hes been predicting this for a long time and say "Go", if so thats awesome

----------


## thehungarian

> I wonder what Romney is saying to Paul...


Something like, "can you believe these two $#@!heads?"

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Did Santorum just say he was warning about freddie and fannie back in 03-04? Ron's got ya beat bud.
> 
> On a side note... I would like to personally apologize to the Country for Santorum coming from my state, Pennsylvania. He's really making all of us look bad.


I believe his condition stems from being born in a steel mill.. or was it a coal mine?

----------


## eleganz

speak time of candidates





> At first break GOP Debate times 1/26/2012 jack. fl. 
> approx 
> 1.santorum 5:17 
> 2.gingrich 6:20 
> 3,romney 7:14 
> 4.paul 5:10

----------


## parocks

> You should see my roof.
> I hired a crew of Mexican workers that were referred to me,and they did an outstanding job.Way above,and beyond what i expected.
> I was so happy,i bought them a keg as a bonus.


"bought them a keg"

is an answer to many questions

like

"how do we get higher turnout with young voters"?

----------


## tremendoustie

Give me a break ... poll the issues people most care about now, and space would be #108, right after the color of air force one, and 40 spots behind bans on high powered incandescent bulbs.

----------


## Disconsolate

Stream? D:

----------


## Johncjackson

> Santorum loves FANNIE if you get what I mean.


http://blogs.phillymag.com/bewellphi...ystery-gaydar/

----------


## bolil

I need that truck

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Newt afraid of getting his ass kicked

----------


## nyrgoal99

Newt playing to the crowd

----------


## green73

Ron's laughing..haha

----------


## Eryxis

WTF, Newt dodging, dodging, dodging.

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron was smiling at Wolf going after Gingrich (:.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

damn Romney with another smack down

----------


## eduardo89

Newt = chickehawk

----------


## tsetsefly

Newt getting owned again, lol...

----------


## dancjm

Oooooooooooooooo

----------


## ohgodno

we need a kindergarten teacher to moderate just grinch and mittens

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Mitts debate coach is worth every dollar.....apparently lol

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt is such a puss.

----------


## Varin

Lol @ this debate

----------


## Aratus

ron was staring at his shoe as newt spoke

----------


## jumpyg1258

Oh $#@!, Mitt is wanting to bring it on.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

The most relevant questions ever asked at a debate

----------


## Matt Collins

Three of a Kind:
The Fannie/Freddie Insider Connection

*We know Gingrich was a paid lobbyist for Freddie Mac.*

*Now that Newt has responded to the pressure and released his** first* *contract with Freddie Mac* *along with a second**, it confirms one thing:* _He was a lobbyist all along_*.*

According to the Washington Examiner, the *Freddie Mac executive who hired Gingrich was* Craig Thomas, the VP for Public Policy -- that is, *the head of Freddie Mac's lobbying operations*. Thomas was a registered lobbyist at the time.

*Gingrich* *claims to have not been a lobbyist**, but merely a* historian hired *by Freddie Mac.*

The Examiner continues: Gingrich was providing memos to Thomas on how to lobby (and given Thomas's job as top lobbyist, what else would he be helping Thomas with?).

In 1995, the then-House speaker and U.S. representative from Georgia said: *Fannie Mae is an excellent example of a former government institution* fulfilling its mandate while functioning in the market economy. (Bloomberg)

*And then*

Moving to meet new political and regulatory challenges, *Freddie Mac has hired Newt Gingrich*, the controversial former speaker of the House, as a _consultant_.

Mr. Gingrich and his consulting firm, *Gingrich Group*, with offices in Atlanta and Washington, *began working for Freddie* in May. (Joshua Brockman, Freddie Mac Hires Newt Gingrich as a Consultant _The American Banker_. Friday, July 16, 1999)

*And how much money did Gingrich make with Freddie?*

*Newt* *made between $1.6 million and $1.8 million* *in consulting fees* *from two contracts with mortgage company Freddie Mac,* according to two people familiar with the arrangement. (Bloomberg)

In 2008, the Associated Press reported Freddie Mac paid *$11.7M to 52 outside lobbyists and consultants in 2006,* *including "power brokers" like Gingrich.*(MSNBC First Read)

*In a nutshell:*

Newt Gingrich says he wasn't a lobbyist for housing-bubble-inflator Freddie Mac, and he certainly never registered as one, but-- as with his consulting for drug companies-- Newt's Freddie Mac work gives off a whiff of lobbying, according to the contract he just released. (Washington Examiner) (CNNMoney)

*We know Santorum responded to the Freddie Mac issue at the last debate, but it was anything but true.*

*NBC Host Brian Williams asked Santorum: Did vehicles of the U.S. government make it too easy to own a home in America?*

Santorum replied:

The answer, unfortunately, is yes to that. *And there were several of us in the United States Senate back in 2005 and 2006, who saw this on the horizon, who saw the problem with Fannie and Freddie, and who tried to move forward with a bill*.

*Thats not what Santorum said in 2005:*

We're very concerned about making sure that we do things in working with this legislation to improve the access to affordable housing, *Santorum said* during a July 28, 2005 hearing on the Senate bill,* adding that he wanted Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac oriented "toward taking a more active role in creating housing opportunities* (New American)

*His position on Fannie and Freddie is anything but conservative:*

...there was one issue where the Pennsylvania Republican [Santorum] sought to play a leading role. Santorum, despite his reputation as a conservative stalwart, had a keen interest in  access to affordable housing.

*In 2005, when Banking Committee Republicans were trying to tighten the regulation of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, Santorum pushed to include language in the legislation that would strengthen their affordable-housing goals.* (American Banker)

*And now we found out that Romneys closest advisers were in on the Freddie Mac deals!*

The Daily Caller:

Mitt Romneys campaign is attacking Newt Gingrich as an influence peddler. But it turns out that some of *Romneys closest advisers* (or the firms they lobbied for) *were paid hundreds of thousands  maybe millions  of dollars on behalf of failed mortgage giant Freddie Mac.*

One of Romneys top economic policy advisers, Vin Weber (whom Politico described as a former Minnesota congressman and certified member of the D.C. power elite), spent years lobbying for the group. *According to the AP, in 2006 alone, Webbers lobbying firm (Clark and Weinstock) was paid $360,297 by Freddie.* And according to the AP, Weber made no bones about his close ties to the failed mortgage giant:

I personally met with the CEO several times and with Hollis and his team regularly, Weber said in the e-mail. Clark and Weinstock worked effectively and intensely for Freddie Mac under Dick Syron [Freddie Mac's then-chairman and chief executive] and [Senior Vice President] Hollis McLoughlin.

And Politico continues:

The DC also notes that *Susan Molinari, another Romney surrogate and former congresswoman, did lobbying work for Freddie.*

*it is also makes Romney's call for Gingrich to pay back the Freddie money he earned a bit trickier.*

*One candidate in this race did not take lobbyist money from government sponsored enterprises. One candidate in this race is not linked to lobbying and gambling with the taxpayers dime.*

*That candidate is the same one who predicted the housing bubble years before all the others saw it coming.*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J10B...layer_embedded

the government increases the likelihood of a painful crash in the housing market. *This is because the special privileges of Fannie, Freddie, and HLBB have distorted the housing market* by allowing them to attract capital they could not attract under pure market conditions. 

However, despite the long-term damage to the economy inflicted by the governments interference in the housing market, the governments policies of diverting capital to other uses creates a short-term boom in housing. Like all artificially-created bubbles, the boom in housing prices cannot last forever. *When housing prices fall, homeowners will experience difficulty as their equity is wiped out. Furthermore, the holders of the mortgage debt will also have a loss. These losses will be greater than they would have otherwise been had government policy not actively encouraged over-investment in housing.*

*In fact, postponing the necessary but painful market corrections will only deepen the inevitable fall.* (Floor Speech, July 16, 2002)

----------


## kahless

> I can't believe I am going to say this is that Santorum had a great answer as did Ron Paul. Newt and Romney are getting there ass handed to them both by the none front runners.


Ron should have said it like Santorum did but not without the Santorum angry arrogance.  

How many times do people have to say that Ron needs to speak slowly.  He is not going to win any new voters in speaking in a high fast voice while losing his train of thought and words mid sentence.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Romney burns grinch saying, "Wouldn't it be nice if candidates didn't make statements elesewhere that they are not willing to support here"  It was about romneys swiss bank accounts.  Romney cleared it up with ease.

----------


## Paulistinian

I'm liking Mitt tonight.  Looking forward to he Romney/Paul debates.

----------


## Jtorsella

We need to poach Mitt's new debate coach.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I wonder what Romney is saying to Paul...


"I bet you $10,000 that..."

----------


## tuggy24g

Newt is trying to at like Santorum to get some cudo points ugg shut up

----------


## jkob

Romney should of let the question die

----------


## Varin

Mitt punches hard tonight.

----------


## angrydragon

Romney sounds nervous. I haven't heard him like this.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Romney is on fire tonight

----------


## Butchie

> Ron was predicting the housing crash while Santorum was still at college 'experimenting' with dorm buddies.


That kinda stuff is childish, give me a break, I don't support gay marriage either, doesn't make me gay, grow up.

----------


## anaconda

God in Heaven Mittens sounds like an elitist prick when he talks about his investments. Can't believe he's getting applause.

----------


## pauliticalfan

*NOW NEWT ADVOCATES THE GOLDEN RULE.*

----------


## jax

really? wolf letting newt dictace the debate

----------


## thehungarian

I love how Newt suddenly acts like he's above the fray after wallowing in $#@! for the past however many debates. What a fraud.

----------


## eduardo89

Romney is wiping the floor with Newt

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Cry me a river Newt!!!

----------


## dancjm

truce lol

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Who cares if he has a Swiss bank account??

----------


## jkob

get bent Wolf

----------


## eduardo89

LOL now offers a truce

----------


## ohgodno

> *NOW NEWT ADVOCATES THE GOLDEN RULE.*



Romney is white and not brown. Keep that in mind.

----------


## Eryxis

$#@! THIS!!!  Bueller?

----------


## tsetsefly

I gotta say I enjoy wolf and flip flo mitt owning newt...

----------


## nyrgoal99

Newt is imploding as we speak. wow

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul needs to step in and say "The country is in 16 trillion dollars of debt and these two are arguing like little kids on the playground"

----------


## ohgodno

> Ron Paul needs to step in and say "The country is in 16 trillion dollars of debt and these two are arguing like little kids on the playground"


This ^

----------


## green73

this is ludicrous

----------


## otherone

Newt takin' some 'boos' tonight.

----------


## TexasJake

Newt Gingrich and Mitt Romney have turned this into a bull$#@! Kardashian quality level of conversation.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Now Blitz is trying to make Newt look stupid for saying Romney would pay zero tax under his plan, so whats your problem. Now Grinch is saying he would be taxing with a flat tax.

----------


## odamn

Has Ron said anything yet?

----------


## jumpyg1258

So Newt wants to turn the US into Hong Kong, China?

----------


## EBounding

Paul and Santorum are just being used as sideshows by CNN.

----------


## cstarace

> That kinda stuff is childish, give me a break, I don't support gay marriage either, doesn't make me gay, grow up.


It's not about gay marriage, it's about a deep seeded hatred and talking in a totally disrespectful "separate and not equal" tone about gays. Lots of times that's a suppression and denial of certain desires.

----------


## anaconda

> Romney is wiping the floor with Newt


Wow I am seeing this exactly the opposite. Romney sounds like an elitist prick talking about his Swiss accounts and blind trusts.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Paul has a flat tax...0%. And with a $1 trillion budget cut, we can afford it too.

----------


## JVParkour

I am a calm person, but this crap makes me SO MAD. This is freakin ridiculous! Who cares?

----------


## ohgodno

> Paul and Santorum are just being used as sideshows by CNN.


Yep.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt is having a horrible debate, and it's hilarious.

----------


## bluesc

Softball to Santorum.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Reagan -DRINK!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Newt Gingrich and Mitt Romney have turned this into a bull$#@! Kardashian quality level of conversation.


Keeping up with the MittNewshians

----------


## ohgodno

Santorum admits he's a progressive.

----------


## donnay

Santorum says he is honest...watch out lightning will strike!

----------


## VCU for Ron Paul

I absolutely can not stand how you can say something with no real substance and just babble on senselessly, but if you say it powerfully and with skilled rhetoric then you will get applause almost every time....

----------


## eduardo89

28% is good? What's wrong with 0% top rate?

----------


## WD-NY

From Andrew Sullivan - http://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast....le-debate.html



> 8.40 pm. Then Santorum jumps on the Paul note and demands an end to all this personal Newt-Mitt bickering. Disingenuous, of course. But the right move for him. Rick and Ron won the crowd on this one in the end, but Romney's early brutalization of Newt will remain in voters' minds. He took the alpha dog position from the get-go; and Newt's attempt to go after him backfired.That's the worst combo for a fighter like Newt. If you throw a rhetorical grenade, make sure your opponent doesn't have the time and opportunity to throw it back. This means Newt has got to have a strong counter-attack now that sticks. But the dynamic is going against him.
> 8.39 pm. And then Ron Paul, with a dose of humor and integrity, breaks the ice with a lovely riff on the Newt-Mitt death match and then moves onto the real issue of GSEs.


Ron needs to hit a homerun on this tax question

----------


## MozoVote

Getting really tired of this puppet fight between NewtMitt.

Good grief they just keep dragging each other down.

Romney is petulant and snippy when he's mad. He would not look good on stage with Mr "cool" Obama.

----------


## jax

> Newt takin' some 'boos' tonight.


the boos are at wolf for asking the questions. atleast thats what i gathered

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

"If it's good enough for Ronald Reagan it's good enough for me"

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Santorum proving again that he's not a conservative.

----------


## bunklocoempire

How do you pay for that force you deny using Rick?

----------


## ZanZibar

_Abolish the 16th!_

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I love when Ron Paul talks monetary policy.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron bringing up the most controversial topics as possible. Ugh...

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Mitt looks confused.

----------


## Aratus

he's making excellent points, finally

----------


## IterTemporis

That was a great answer..

----------


## JVParkour

age...omg

----------


## Ekrub

Feed cutting out for anyone else?

----------


## WD-NY

meh, not great on taxes

----------


## bolil

medical records,,, $#@! you wolf you $#@!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Too old?

----------


## jax

wtf???????????

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

wow

----------


## dancjm

Ron Paul is scoring for fun.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

20 mile bike ride in the 100 degree Houston.

----------


## walt

Mitt - Pay closer attention, there will be a test later...

----------


## JoshS

shouldn't have dropped 99 and 1.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Bike ride vs. Newt!!!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

The best answer ever from Ron (:

----------


## parocks

bike challenge!!!

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Paul just gave an awesome answer on why taxing the rich is not the solution, and what is. Get rid of bailouts and coporate welfare

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

haha

----------


## Eryxis

Where does this come from?!

----------


## jax

ron handeled it great though

----------


## bunklocoempire

*BOSS!!*

----------


## ohgodno

Ron is doing too well - he gets the "old guy" question.

KILLED IT!!!

----------


## donnay

I love Dr. Paul!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

LOL!

Age discrimination!

----------


## tsetsefly

hahaha great answer on the age question!

----------


## Aratus

good reply about his age

----------


## Mark37snj

AGE DISCRIMINATION.....BOSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## bluesc

OUT OF THE PARK!

----------


## Eryxis

Killer answer for the age question!

----------


## thehungarian

Lol, Ron is hilarious.

----------


## eleganz

YESSSSSSSSS ONE PAGE MEDICAL RECORD + PHYSICAL CHALLENGE TO HIS COMPETITORS!

LOL!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Woah...thanks Newt!

----------


## dancjm

AMAZING!!!

This is very very good for Ron tonight.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Paul just challenged all the canidates to a 25 mile bike ride and told Blitz to watch it or he could get sued for age discrimination hahahahahaha

----------


## WD-NY

AWESOME!!!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

awkward thumbs up by frothy

----------


## tuggy24g

Ron Paul just killed the medial records. OMG Ron Paul is on fire!!!

----------


## liveandletlive

lol GO RON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Ron is so likeable and lively tonight, and is knocking the answers out of the park.

----------


## Butchie

> shouldn't have dropped 99 and 1.


Good point, I agree.

----------


## green73

BOSS

----------


## jkob

Good answer to the age question

----------


## ZanZibar

A compliment from Newt?!?!  is the world coming to an end?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Newt just tried to stroke us!

Get your hand out my pockets!

----------


## otherone

Newt just gave us a toob moment...

----------


## captain

YES! Ron Paul knocks it out of the ballpark about of his age.

----------


## bronxboy10

Did Newt just say Ron Paul is ready to be President? Anyone get a tube of that?

----------


## nyrgoal99

This is the greatest debate Ron has ever had.  Better than the NH debate

----------


## ZanZibar

moon mining!!!

----------


## donnay

Dr. Paul hit that question right out the park!!!  Age discrimination!!!!

----------


## Feelgood

Next they will want a semen sample to check his sperm count. FFS

----------


## jumpyg1258

And Frothy keeps a $#@!ty grin on his face.

----------


## devil21

Ron is on his game tonite and Wolf/CNN is actually being pretty fair to him.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Here we go. We need government subsidized colonies on Mars, and then when the terrorists get there we will bomb them from space.

----------


## RM918

This may not be good. Paul really has to pitch this well.

----------


## kill the banks

priceless

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron has a great sense of humor, I love it.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Feed cutting out for anyone else?


A few times.  Pays to have a backup or two idling nearby.

----------


## liveandletlive

> Good point, I agree.


yep..in a room full of 1 percenters lol

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

I can see all four lined up on bikes at the Jefferson Memorial....

and Ron yells out,

"FIRST ONE TO THE WHITE HOUSE GETS TO BE PRESIDENT!!!!"

----------


## IterTemporis

I think Newt complimented Ron because he knows that he is going down in this debate, so he wanted to say something nice as a lifeline.

----------


## Ekrub

Bring out Stephen hawking for the next space question

----------


## Lucille



----------


## dancjm

Newt thinks Ron could win

----------


## liveandletlive

SEND NEWT TO SPACE


it would be great research

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> Good point, I agree.


 me too

----------


## ZanZibar

Santorum is going to say we need to go after the lunar jihadists lolz

----------


## walt

> LOL!
> 
> Age discrimination!


Honestly I'm shocked he said that(though I think he was joking), the EEOC should be eliminated under a Paul presidency as it creates quotas...

----------


## dancjm

> 


This!

----------


## Paulistinian

Hope Paul says send the politicians to mars.

----------


## PursuePeace

> YESSSSSSSSS ONE PAGE MEDICAL RECORD + PHYSICAL CHALLENGE TO HIS COMPETITORS!
> 
> LOL!


I still have a huge grin on my face after that question.

----------


## moonshine5757

poop

----------


## Lavitz

Build a moon colony. Win a prize.

----------


## otherone

Santorum: "Muslim terrorist cells on the moon..."

----------


## bluesc

> Santorum is going to say we need to go after the lunar jihadists lolz


"You can't put a price on atmospheric jihadist hunting!"

----------


## bunklocoempire

We speak English on the moon dammit!

----------


## squirekyle

> 


Lol, exactly

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf? Did newt just admit the moon landing was a hoax?

----------


## walt

Can we send newt into space *now*?

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Newt is saying the tax payers should sponcer a cash prize to give incentive for space explorers.

----------


## Shane Harris

Santorum: MANIFEST DESTINY

----------


## dt_

Did you guys hear what Newt just said?

"I'd like to have an American on the moon before the Chinese get there." 

Ever heard of Apollo 11?

----------


## jkob

NUKE SPACE

----------


## donnay

Well we occupy all the globe why not the moon, eh, Ricky boy?

----------


## EBounding

"The Moon belongs to America"

----------


## WD-NY

Woah! Did anyone else see that!?

The crowd CLAPPED LOUDLY after Newt's space answer and yet the shot of the crowd showed NO ONE CLAPPING.

WTF?!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Build a moon colony. Win a prize.


I can't beat that.

----------


## wd4freedom

> Here we go. We need government subsidized colonies on Mars, and then when the terrorists get there we will bomb them from space.


Omg LOL

----------


## Godmode7

> Wtf? Did newt just admit the moon landing was a hoax?


Pretty sure he did.

----------


## bluesc

> NUKE SPACE


F YEAH!!11

----------


## angrydragon

Did they show the audience with no one clapping, with the sounds of clapping?

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Santorum is talking about attacking terrorists on the moon.

----------


## eduardo89

*Did Newt finally admit that the moon landings of the 60s/70s were a hoax?

"I want to see an American on the moon before a Chinese"*

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> Santorum is going to say we need to go after the lunar jihadists lolz


lmao

----------


## donnay

We don't need no more space weapons!  End subsidies to NASA.  Let it go private sector where it should be.

----------


## VCU for Ron Paul

> SEND NEWT TO SPACE
> 
> 
> it would be great research


lmao!  Not sure if there's a rocket capable of carrying that much bull$#@! to space though..

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## nyrgoal99

1 Trillion Dollar Prize to colonize the moon

----------


## Godmode7

Santorum saying balanced budget now?!

----------


## eduardo89

We need to export democracy to the moon!

----------


## captain

Santorum, "let's just be honest..."  how many times has he said this tonight?  Too many times for me to believe!

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron is doing great tonight..

----------


## TurkishMarch

> Space is the next frontier.


No, it's the *final* frontier.  Gosh!

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

paul said we should send some politicians to the moon and got applause

----------


## KramerDSP

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH "I think maybe we should send some politicians to the moon!"

----------


## dancjm

hahaha

----------


## Feelgood

Ron is reading the forums on stage.

----------


## Lavitz

> Hope Paul says send the politicians to mars.


Your wish has been fulfilled lol

----------


## randpaul2016



----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

shouldn't have mentioned Buffet

----------


## Johncjackson

Yeah, it was terrible mentioning 99 and 1, considering Ron Paul has almost 0 support and can offer no favors to the 1%.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Say debt Ron, say debt!

----------


## jax

the first time i was ever disappointed with rons position. i understand it would cost a lot, but we need to advance our species

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Ron is reading the forums on stage.


Exactly!!

He did it in the last SC debate too when he said he's the only military veteran on stage.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NEWT = LUNARtic

----------


## crh88

> Can we send newt into space *now*?


I would vote for this.

----------


## Publicani

Go Ron! So far 10 out of 10!

----------


## bluesc

> shouldn't have mentioned Buffet


I cringed

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

lol at wanting to start a colony on the moon

----------


## liveandletlive

To the moon alice!!!!

----------


## walt

I've been waiting for that question to Ron for ages, I wish he would have recited Reagan's 1984 answer in a light and joking way...

----------


## bolil

So, is ron whoopin ass right now or what?

----------


## RM918

NEWT AGREE WITH PAUL? The hell?

----------


## rprprs

ron's space response fell apart at the end unfortunately

----------


## EBounding

Well, Ron inadvertently almost got specific on national defense saying there should be some space spending for national defense.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul should focus on finishing each point and then moving on. He's making great arguments here, but jumping around too much.

----------


## pauliticalfan

99 and 1, Warren Buffet, ugh...

Maybe I'm being too sensitive, but these are just not the right phrases to use for this audience. I agree with what he's saying though.

----------


## dancjm

> the first time i was ever disappointed with rons position. i understand it would cost a lot, but we need to advance our species


The government won't advance our species The free market might.

----------


## JoshS

> the first time i was ever disappointed with rons position. i understand it would cost a lot, but we need to advance our species


Privatized Space would be much more efficient than Government Space. Believe that.

----------


## Disconsolate

Lmao on sending some politicians to the moon. Oh my.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Newt is sure kissing up to Paul tonight...

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> I cringed


yeah he should have said someone like steve jobs instead

----------


## brushfire

Newt pandering... calling him "Dr Paul"

----------


## jkob

ummmm why does Romney get a response here?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Newt quotes JFK instead of Reagan!

SUCH THE LIBERAL DEMOCRAT

----------


## bolil

I LOVE IT.... Its the end of the NEWT as we know it.  And I feel fine.

----------


## IterTemporis

> the first time i was ever disappointed with rons position. i understand it would cost a lot, but we need to advance our species


Just because the government isn't involved doesn't mean that it won't be done.. It would be done in the private sector.

----------


## sailingaway

> Well, Ron inadvertently almost got specific on national defense saying there should be some space spending for national defense.


Ron prefers long range missiles to occupation

----------


## Feelgood

Youre fired!!!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Mitt just keeps slapping around the Grinch

----------


## bunklocoempire

Watch out!  Romney on the attack!

----------


## Paulistinian

> Newt is sure kissing up to Paul tonight...


Newt saw all the Paulistas outside.

----------


## thehungarian

Newt: WE HAVE TO BACK!

----------


## angrydragon

Romney is doing what Ron Paul should be doing.,

----------


## anaconda

> Ron is doing great tonight..


He's really starting to reveal his uniqueness to the voters.

----------


## Aratus

newt just played a xenophobic card

and mitt has people he likes to fire

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Mitt just keeps slapping around the Grinch


Debate coach helping Mitt!

----------


## Feelgood

Yes Mitt its called PANDERING!!!

----------


## Publicani

Are u kidding me? Ron is doing great!

----------


## parocks

Mitt tears Newt up on promising to spend lots of money in the states.

----------


## Varin

Newt going down in flames.

----------


## bolil

I know it, I don't want Mitt as president, but I'd work for the man.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt is so misunderstood.  Lol!

----------


## JoshS

There's unlimited profit in space. Profit motive, etc

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Wow, I just liked something Romney said.

----------


## Jtorsella

We need Mitt's debate coach.

----------


## RonPaulFever

You gotta hand it to Mitt, he almost seems human tonight.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> NEWT AGREE WITH PAUL? The hell?


Newt agreed with Paul that the private sector should fund it. Romney ripped on them both for saying that wealthy corporations will not want to spend hundreds of billions to make colonies on the moon and he would fire anyone that suggested that in one of his companies.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

WOW, if Romney accuses you of 'Just saying what folks want to hear' you can take that to the bank...

----------


## Paulistinian

Mitt and Ron are really taking it to the fatass Newt tonight.

----------


## WD-NY

> 99 and 1, Warren Buffet, ugh...
> 
> Maybe I'm being too sensitive, but these are just not the right phrases to use for this audience. I agree with what he's saying though.


INDEPENDENTS FTW.

Those answers weren't for FL voters

----------


## bolil

Uh oh Rons gettin specifics.

----------


## Tobias2dope

I love Mitt slamming Newt like that, what a fat loser

----------


## jax

oh damn!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*SLAM!!!*

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Dr Paul jumping in!!!!

----------


## otherone

Newt: "I thought the purpose of debates is to pander to the audience in front of you."

----------


## eduardo89

> the first time i was ever disappointed with rons position. i understand it would cost a lot, but we need to advance our species


Space ride with Virgin Galactic: $100,000
Space ride with government space agencies: $20,000,000

----------


## IterTemporis

Oh my God... Ron jumped in.. Holy crap..

----------


## ctiger2

Pandering is Newt's entire campaign strategy.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh snap! Ron Paul interjects and confronts Newt!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

GET OFF MY NUTS NEWT!!!

YOU TOOK FROM SS!!!

----------


## randpaul2016

OMG Mitt destroyed Newt

----------


## Lord Xar

The "massaging" of Ron is because - if you notice - once they start doing that, he gets complacent and defanged. His "fire" is contained. Ron gets calm and complacent when he feels the others are "getting it". They are manipulating him. They understand Ron doesn't like to attack. By placating him, they are defanging him.

----------


## NC5Paul

TRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTH BOMB!

----------


## Feelgood

WOOT!!! You stretched it a bit!

----------


## sailingaway

> Newt agreed with Paul that the private sector should fund it. Romney ripped on them both for saying that wealthy corporations will not want to spend hundreds of billions to make colonies on the moon and he would fire anyone that suggested that in one of his companies.


there are already private plans in the works.  Not to 'moon colonies' but space.

----------


## Johncjackson

> the first time i was ever disappointed with rons position. i understand it would cost a lot, but we need to advance our species


Yes, and we should have socialist universal healthcare, universal free pre-K- Doctoral education, guaranteed minimum income, one free annual flight to the moon for each person. Because the proper role of the federal government is to collect taxes and then pay for every government program that could benefit our species.

If you consider federal funding of space exploration to be a priority or even an allowed function of our government at all, I really don't know where you stop with that or where your principles lie.

----------


## Aratus

> paul said we should send some politicians to the moon and got applause


i like this idea, tooooooooo

----------


## Paulistinian

Old Man Paul and Slick Mitt are really cleaning his clock.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Go Ron...

----------


## PursuePeace

GO RON!!

----------


## Lavitz

Did Newt just get owned?

----------


## RonPaulFever

Ron on the attack!!  YEAHHHHH

----------


## randpaul2016

NEWT got destroyed by Ron Paul!

----------


## moonshine5757

oh thank god

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ron with a knockout punch to Newt and Newt gets boo'd for hedging his response.... NICE

----------


## GunnyFreedom

TRUTHBOMB Ron Paul!  "Newt stole from Social Security" in in in _Florida_

----------


## jkob

Newt and Romney kissing up to Ron

----------


## bronxboy10

LOL Gingrich AGAIN "I agree with Ron" (on social security)

----------


## Johncjackson

> The "massaging" of Ron is because - if you notice - once they start doing that, he gets complacent and defanged. His "fire" is contained. Ron gets calm and complacent when he feels the others are "getting it". They are manipulating him. They understand Ron doesn't like to attack. By placating him, they are defanging him.


It's not working this time.

----------


## Muwahid

When the boos come, Newt says "Obama". Every...time.

----------


## Tobias2dope

YESSS!! audience boos Newt after Ron slaps him around

----------


## pauliticalfan

RON JUST OWNED NEWT!

----------


## Diashi

Did Ron just inject himself in the debate? Ron just injected himself in the debate!

----------


## EuRa

WHOA!  Ron attacked Newt so well, that he couldn't retaliate!  WOWOWOWOWO!

----------


## sailingaway

> Yes, and we should have socialist universal healthcare, universal free pre-K- Doctoral education, guaranteed minimum income, one free annual flight to the moon for each person. Because the proper role of the federal government is to collect taxes and then pay for every government program that could benefit our species.
> 
> If you consider federal funding of space exploration to be a priority or even an allowed function of our government at all, I really don't know where you stop with that or where your principles lie.


Ron said once he had his pick of services and chose the Air Force because he kinda hoped he'd be the first doctor in space.  He wants it, he just thinks we can't afford it right now.

----------


## Publicani

Ron directly attacked Newt in lie and
won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! made him admit it!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Paul struck Newt, but newt didn't counter attack...

Newt wants us. NOBP NEWT.

----------


## bolil

Give em the bayonet ron.  Hell yeah.  Stonewall has been returned!

----------


## Jtorsella

Ron Paul attacks newt gingrich.
Newt - I agree with Dr. Paul on this issue

----------


## thehungarian

Newt got booed there a little bit for being shifty.

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum is about to karate chop that GDP into submission.

----------


## LisaNY

Santorum is not presidential at all.

----------


## RaptorNtc

Ron Paul made himself heard!

----------


## MozoVote

San-snorum stutters like Mitt when he waits too long to get a word in. Maybe it's from listening to Romeny too long.

----------


## jkob

she's unemployed and wearing that jacket?

----------


## Feelgood

A Newt got PWNED moneybomb?

----------


## angrydragon

Did santorum just say he supported expanding National Institutes of Health (NIH)?

----------


## Paulistinian

Loved the look on Ron's face when Frothy was talking.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

tube or it didnt happn

----------


## otherone

She's unemployed because of her wardrobe.

----------


## sailingaway

> LOL Gingrich AGAIN "I agree with Ron" (on social security)


I HATE that because Gingrich has no way to pay for it! Those programs aren't in trouble because there are not enough promises but because there is not enough FUNDING!!

----------


## eduardo89

> Did Ron just inject himself in the debate? Ron just injected himself in the debate!


Injecting? That's a nurse's job.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Sell that FUR COAT!

----------


## IterTemporis

Santorum is reminding me of Bachmann now for some reason.. He sounds like her when her campaign was dying out..

----------


## Lucille

Blitz is giving Ron so much more time than he's gotten in any of the other debates.

----------


## green73

Nailed!

----------


## Paulistinian

> Santorum is reminding me of Bachmann now for some reason.. He sounds like her when her campaign was dying out..


I noticed that too.

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, another great answer.. I am very impressed.

----------


## EuRa

> She's unemployed because of her wardrobe.


rofl

----------


## nyrgoal99

Amazing answer

----------


## devil21

I didn't know that unemployed people could afford a ticket to a CNN debate.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Good answer Ron Paul.  I bet she won't understand it.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Dr. Paul's right..."

----------


## dt_

"Dr. Paul's right"

HOW MANY TIMES has Newt said that tonight??

----------


## Machiavelli

Thank you Blitz

----------


## cajuncocoa

that was an awesome answer from Dr. Ron on the health care issues we face in this country.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt addresses the *symptom*

----------


## EuRa

How many times is Newt going to say "Dr. Paul is right"??

----------


## randpaul2016

> Blitz is giving Ron so much more time than he's gotten in any of the other debates.


THIS

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Sell that FUR COAT!


Haha.

----------


## RM918

Ron Paul right again? Is Newt an Indecent American?

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Paul just educated everyone on why people can not afford health insurance, and he said it was because government pumping money into it is what made it to expensive for most and the lady who asked the question is suffering the consequence of big government getting involved with such things.

----------


## Johncjackson

"Dr. Paul's right" seems to be the most popular sentence tonight.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Newt sure is stealing Dr. Paul's talking points,,,

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

this is crazy as hell... Ron has called Newt out several times and all he can do is agree... man, Ron is doing great tonight!

----------


## bolil

Did Newt just rephrase Rons answer?

----------


## Lavitz

I just tuned in 15 minutes ago and it seems every time Newt answers, he says "Dr. Paul is right"

----------


## Barrex

they agree on Paul a lot

----------


## Machiavelli

Dr. Paul is right

----------


## dancjm

Newts message for the audience tonight: - "Dr Paul is right."

----------


## thehungarian

Newt says, "Dr. Paul is right" an awful lot.

----------


## bronxboy10

If I imbibed every time Newt said "I Agree with Ron Paul" tonight, i'd be incoherent.

----------


## Varin

Pandering.

----------


## squirekyle

> "Dr. Paul's right"
> 
> HOW MANY TIMES has Newt said that tonight??


Lots of times

----------


## bluesc

> Good answer Ron Paul.  I bet she won't understand it.


It's a shame. These people don't understand that Ron is the answer to their problems.

----------


## wgadget

I don't think Ron really answered that lady's question about health insurance.

----------


## hammy

Somebody fill me in, how is it going?

----------


## sailingaway

ryanmfhamilton ryan hamilton 

“@fivethirtyeight: Gingrich chance of being GOP nominee down to 5.9% on Intrade. Started at 10.0% tonight. bit.ly/zBienV”

----------


## PursuePeace

Campaign needs to do a commercial "Ron Paul is Right".

----------


## WD-NY

> Newt agreed with Paul that the private sector should fund it. Romney ripped on them both for saying that wealthy corporations will not want to spend hundreds of billions to make colonies on the moon and he would fire anyone that suggested that in one of his companies.


Actually, there's roughly half a dozen companies in Silicon Valley aggressively pursuing space travel (plus Richard Branson of Virgin Airlines), so Ron = right.

----------


## devil21

> "Dr. Paul's right"
> 
> HOW MANY TIMES has Newt said that tonight??


Newt would like to see RP steal some votes from Mitt.

----------


## Godmode7

Is it me or does it seem like Paul has been teaching Romney for the past few months lol

----------


## Publicani

10 out of 10 so far!

----------


## f4runner

But Ron you have to tell them what you are going to do as President.

----------


## green73

> Sell that FUR COAT!


1+

----------


## Barrex



----------


## wgadget

She should just get an HSA...That will be Santy's answer. Watch and see.

----------


## mhad

4th time new said "Dr. Paul is right" HAHA!

----------


## Paulistinian

I have a feeling our Republican ticket will be Paul/Romney...

----------


## bunklocoempire

What a couple of heartless lying bastards.  Make sure those high premiums get paid.

----------


## Ohio4Paul

> Campaign needs to do a commercial "Ron Paul is Right".


^^^ THIS is a great idea!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Weird lean over by Mitt.

----------


## anaconda

Wow Gingrich is really schmoozing up to Ron. He's trying to capture the libertarian-Republican image.

----------


## bluesc

Romney gave the answer people want to hear. He is doing very well.

----------


## Johncjackson

Maybe Newt has something up his sleeve.

----------


## walt

> We need Mitt's debate coach.


it's called working at Bain for years - he was smooth ages ago - it's not even a campaign manager issue

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Is it me or does it seem like Paul has been teaching Romney for the past few months lol


No doubt that has been happening. Romney sounds more intelligent and with his finger on the pulse over the last election, because of where he is Ron Paulin

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

lol "congressman" Gingrinch

----------


## Feelgood

> Blitz is giving Ron so much more time than he's gotten in any of the other debates.


Yea gonna take a while for me to edit it into one file for youtube.

----------


## wgadget

TOLD YA SO...LOL

----------


## jkob

Congressman Gingrich hmmmmmm

----------


## sailingaway

"Shorter Ron Paul" is trending nationwide

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

"...and I'll getcha back to work." - Romney

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

And Ron just calls him Newt

----------


## pauliticalfan

I love how Santorum calls him Congressman Gingrich LMAO so good

----------


## NC5Paul

Frothy is trolling tonight.

----------


## bluesc

> We need Mitt's debate coach.


Romney WISHES he had Doug Wead.

----------


## Machiavelli

Paul Romney ticket would you

----------


## rpwi

'Congressman Gingrich"

----------


## thehungarian

CONGRESSMAN GINGRICH

----------


## Xenliad

> Yea gonna take a while for me to edit it into one file for youtube.


Thank you for taking the time to do that!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Originally Posted by *PursuePeace*  
> 
> *Campaign needs to do a commercial "Ron Paul is Right"*.


 


> ^^^ THIS is a great idea!!!


CAMPAIGN TAKE NOTE!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

> It's a shame. These people don't understand that Ron is the answer to their problems.


Was it really that complicated of an answer? I understood and I am not educated on these things.

Side Note: Santorum seems to have Congressman Paul on his mind.. He keeps on saying 'Congressman Gingrich'.

----------


## steph3n

Romney, what do you propose to do with the 'problem with china'? what exactly is the problem with china? Oh yea you say they manipulate the currency? By pegging it to the dollar right? That's what countless nations do, it is the FEDERAL RESERVE that is manipulating!

----------


## otherone

Santorum: "If I talk loud, people will think I'm smarter."

----------


## blazeKing

CNN is by far the best at the debates this year...so fair to Ron.

----------


## sailingaway

New Followers for first hour of #cnndebate: @RonPaul-312. @MittRomney-257. @NewtGingirch-187. @RickSantorum-166.

----------


## Johncjackson

I just want like a 30 second video of Newt saying "Dr. Paul is right" on a loop.

----------


## Shane Harris

Santorum- angry, whiny and insecure
Newt and Romney- girl fight
Paul- calm, likeable and educated

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Newt is going to drop out and endorse Dr. Paul !!!

----------


## eduardo89

> "Dr. Paul's right"
> 
> HOW MANY TIMES has Newt said that tonight??


Endorsement?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

"Congressman  greenich" - Santorum

----------


## blazeKing

Santorum trying to be assertive...wow nice Frothy, you had debate classes.  You still suck no matter how loud you talk.

----------


## wgadget

> Santorum: "If I talk loud people will think I'm smarter."


I think he must be deaf...Or maybe he's projecting to all those deaf old people.

----------


## ItztehBean

Please use the opposing candidates' quotes saying "I agree with RP!!!" PLZ

----------


## eduardo89

> Santorum- angry, whiny and insecure
> Newt and Romney- rich bitch girl fight
> Paul- calm, likeable and educated


ftfy

----------


## paulpwns

I would vote for Paul/Romney ticket is a heartbeat. I would also campaign for that.

----------


## green73

> Congressman Gingrich hmmmmmm


"Disgraced Speaker" I believe is the appropriate term.

----------


## donnay

Get government out of business.  We need a free market where Insurance companies compete for your business.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Congressman Gingrich hmmmmmm


I have a feeling "Speaker" Gingrich is going to take little Ricky to the cloak room when this is over. LOL

----------


## moonshine5757

newt could sell ketchup popsicles

----------


## bluesc

Romney literally advocating facism.

----------


## anaconda

> The "massaging" of Ron is because - if you notice - once they start doing that, he gets complacent and defanged. His "fire" is contained. Ron gets calm and complacent when he feels the others are "getting it". They are manipulating him. They understand Ron doesn't like to attack. By placating him, they are defanging him.


Interesting observation....get this to Doug Wead ASAP..

----------


## EBounding

It's bad medicine, but not bad medicine for your state?

----------


## JacobSzumniak

Paul/Romney would be glorious

----------


## Matt Collins

Another Fudged Fact By Newt: I balanced the budget*FACT: The National Debt went up nearly $1 Trillion while he was Speaker*
·In 1994, the year before Gingrich become Speaker the National Debt was *$4, 693 trillion*
·In 1995, the year he become speaker the debt was *$4,974 trillion*
·In 1996 the debt was* $ 5,225 trillion*
·In 1997 the debt was* $5,413 trillion*
·In 1998-- the last year of his speakership-- the debt was* $5,526 trillion*

(Source: Treasury Direct.gov)

----------


## Publicani

Ron? Say something!

----------


## WD-NY

Ron should chime in about states right - that would be awesome

----------


## bolil

Frothy is effevescing.  Cause he is different.

----------


## Godmode7

Santorum is the only one yelling on stage. He has gone bat sh*t crazy

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> *CNN is by far the best at the debates this year*...so fair to Ron.


definitely

----------


## mosquitobite

> newt could sell ketchup popsicles


LOLOLOLOL!  stealing!

----------


## mbburch

Would be hard for Gingrich to endorse Paul after some of his previous comments...

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Romney: Against Federal Tyranny but 110% FOR State Tyranny

----------


## Muwahid

Ricks trying to be a badass

----------


## thehungarian

Stop YELLING at me, Rick. FFS

----------


## dancjm

> I would vote for Paul/Romney ticket is a heartbeat. I would also campaign for that.


I strangely feel like Romney could one day do the right thing. 

He seems uncomfortable not being honest. Unlike Obama, who seems to love it.

----------


## anaconda

Is Santorum the most annoying individual ever to run for president?

----------


## IterTemporis

Ok, Santorum is sounding exactly like Bachmann when her campaign was dying. Bachmann would also raise her voice and would make rehearsed answers.

----------


## eduardo89

> Another Fudged Fact By Newt: *“I balanced the budget”*FACT: The National Debt went up nearly $1 Trillion while he was Speaker
> ·In 1994, the year before Gingrich become Speaker the National Debt was *$4, 693 trillion*
> ·In 1995, the year he become speaker the debt was *$4,974 trillion*
> ·In 1996 the debt was* $ 5,225 trillion*
> ·In 1997 the debt was* $5,413 trillion*
> ·In 1998-- the last year of his speakership-- the debt was* $5,526 trillion*
> 
> 
> Source: Treasury Direct.gov


Thanks ZanZibar...I mean Napoleon's Shadow...I mean [deleted]!

----------


## Mark37snj

Frothy is Frothing at the mouth tonight, he has got some serious anger issues tonight. Ron needs to prescribe him a sedative.

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

> Paul/Romney would be glorious


Paul / Paul

----------


## Shane Harris

> Paul/Romney would be glorious


debates you mean. surely not as a ticket. bang bang bang?

----------


## randpaul2016

Santorum only says negative things wtf just drop out

----------


## fisharmor

Buy insurance!
Heil Mittler!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> I have a feeling "Speaker" Gingrich is going to take little Ricky to the cloak room when this is over. LOL


rofl

----------


## cindy25

> I would vote for Paul/Romney ticket is a heartbeat. I would also campaign for that.


I would also, but I do have reservations since that Jewish newspaper threatened assassination ; Paul with Mike Lee or even Chafitz is better

----------


## wgadget

Mitt is cool and collected compared to Santorum.  LOL

----------


## randpaul2016

santorum is in class right now. Mitt is the professor

----------


## bluesc

"Pay the state" uh-oh.

----------


## Paulistinian

> Is Santorum the most annoying individual ever to run for president?


No, that's Herman Cain.

----------


## otherone

Why can't we just pay for healthcare we receive?  Why must we buy into a collective?

----------


## tuggy24g

Why is Santorum arguing with Romney when he was arguing about Newt and Romney arguing?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

This is good. Santorum is bloodying Mitt up.

----------


## walt

> Is Santorum the most annoying individual ever to run for president?


No. That was Bill Clinton. Though Herman Cain came close.

----------


## Publicani

Ron???????????????????????????

----------


## bunklocoempire

And only Paul will talk about the cause of all this.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

another stupid look on frothy's face lmao

----------


## ONUV

romney booed

----------


## Publicani

Where's Ron?

----------


## JVParkour

Haha, Romney is on his game. Getting angry...haha

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Is Santorum the most annoying individual ever to run for president?


YES!!!

----------


## green73

Good job, Santorum. You're still creepy.

----------


## Lavitz

Possible destruction of liberty isn't worth getting angry about.

----------


## NC5Paul

"It's not worth getting angry about"

LMAO...Frothy's face was awesome.

----------


## f4runner

Did Ron laugh at Mitt's joke? LOL

----------


## The Gold Standard

> I would vote for Paul/Romney ticket is a heartbeat. I would also campaign for that.


I agree as long as Paul is the top of the ticket. And he gets himself some robust private security.

----------


## moonshine5757

santorum doing the heavy lifting on the attacks

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

This is great. Santorum is going to drop and Paul is going to rise after this debate.

HELLLLOOOOO 3rd!

----------


## dancjm

"its not worth getting angry about."

lol

----------


## Publicani

Ro-o-o-o-o-n!

----------


## liveandletlive

LMAO Frothy pimp slapped

----------


## jumpyg1258

98%?  Didn't you just say earlier that it was 94%?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wasn't she unemployed?

----------


## otherone

Santorum's face is EPIC

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> This is good. Santorum is bloodying Mitt up.


I think we're better off with Mitt doing well instead of Frothy/Grinch

----------


## bluesc

Romney is killing himself.

----------


## donnay

RomneyCare sucks.  I know someone who lives in NH and goes to MIT and before he could be accepted to MIT he had to have health Insurance.  That is not right!

----------


## akalucas

Santorum is doing extremely well....

looks like Paul and Santorum are doing the best but Paul needs to step up and talk

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

did you all miss it when Newt said that Paul was very ready and able to serve...... (Deflection away from . to serve as President) and said " have you seen him on the campaign trail"  There has been a good amount of respect towards Paul, but it all seems like pandering to me.

----------


## Aratus

i see CNN is into splitscreening. 
have they been fair to dr. ron paul?

----------


## Bruno

"just like what this woman said 20 minutes ago"

----------


## Muwahid



----------


## LisaNY

lol santorum just cocked his head to the side like someone was blowing a dog whistle.

----------


## bolil

Ronnnnn ronananaaaaa ronananana nanana nanana ronananaaaaaaaa. Ron!

----------


## Lavitz

LMAO RON

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

lol at Newt's laugh

----------


## NC5Paul

"I think they're all wrong."

WIN

----------


## toast

Frothy

----------


## cajuncocoa

I LOVE RON PAUL!!

----------


## kill the banks

Ho ho go ron

----------


## GunnyFreedom

WHAM!

----------


## dancjm

"They're all wrong." - Ron Paul.

----------


## Paulistinian

Loving the Ron Paul podium lean tonight!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Newt laughed hard when Paul said "theyre all wrong."

----------


## Feelgood

Youre all wrong!

----------


## pinkmandy

> Frothy is Frothing at the mouth tonight, he has got some serious anger issues tonight. Ron needs to prescribe him a sedative.


I always thought you guys called him frothy because he's a bit on the rabid side. Imagine my surprise when I googled Santorum per some other poster's suggestion...lol.

----------


## Bruno

sure, cut Ron off, these guys went at it for 10 minutes

----------


## Matt Collins

*Four of a Kind:*
*Romney, Gingrich, and Santorum have been at the helm of the Obamacare blueprint since the beginning* 





*We know that* *Romneycare was the cornerstone* *of Obamacare.*

*We know that* *Gingrich supported* *the* *ideas of mandates* *as well.*

*Now we know that Gingrich was actually a cheerleader of Romneycare and Santorum supported a forced individual mandate as well.*

In an April 2006 Center for Health Transformation E-Newsletter, Gingrich states his support of Romney and forced mandates:

The most exciting development of the past few weeks is what has been happening up in Massachusetts. *The health bill that Governor Romney signed into law this month has tremendous potential*

Individuals who can afford to purchase health insurance and simply choose not to place an unnecessary burden on a system that is on the verge of collapse; *these free-riders undermine the entire health system*

The Romney plan attempts to bring everyone into the system. *The individual mandate requires those [Americans]* who earn enough to afford insurance *to purchase coverage*

The Wall Street Journal sums it up:

The Newt Notes *essay backed the Massachusetts law's requirement that most residents carry insurance or pay a fee, which is at the center of President Obama's health law* and next year's Supreme Court case over whether the federal requirement violates the Constitution.

And conservative counterfeit Rick Santorum was on board with Newts approach as early as 1994:
*Santorum  would require individuals to buy health insurance*rather than forcing employers to pay for employee benefits.

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron is doing amazing..

----------


## green73

OMG, Newt really is kissing up!

----------


## moonshine5757

seriously ron? that was a crappy answer. rick is killing mitt and you could've helped him.

----------


## affa

> Campaign needs to do a commercial "Ron Paul is Right".


auto-tune the news style.

----------


## Kords21

Santorum is just coming off as angry tonight. That's going to be a turnoff to voters

----------


## jkob

Newt agreeing with Ron again

----------


## pauliticalfan

THANKS NEWT!!!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Newt saying Ron Paul's right. Again

----------


## Lavitz

Lol Newt invoking Ron's bio.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ola!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

what was the point of newt mentioning Ron there ?

----------


## NC5Paul

n00t with ANOTHER shout out to RP

LMMFAO

----------


## JVParkour

Newt is pandering HARD. Don't give in Ron, keep slamming him!

----------


## dt_



----------


## tuggy24g

Ron Paul just smacked Mitt and Santorum right in the face!!!

----------


## boethius27

NEWT, stop riding on Ron's coattails!  Get your own ideas.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Newt so wishes his name was "Ron Paul"...

----------


## Mark37snj

Wolf interupted Ron and he only spoke for 20 seconds while the other 3 rambled on back and forth for 5 minutes.

----------


## wgadget

I fundamentally hate the word FUNDAMENTALLY.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Newt pandering to us. LOL. I would vote for Wolf Blitzer over Newt Gingrich.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Paul looked shocked Newt agreed with him

----------


## moonshine5757

you guys are insane. ron just passed on a chance to smash mitt romeny. holy fudge

----------


## EndTheFed

Newt.....  Ron is Right again!!!

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Newt trying to hijack Paul view points.

----------


## Bruno

Rick - "only the non-Muslims"

----------


## JoshS

WHY IS NEWT DOING THIS.

skepticalhippo

----------


## eduardo89

Newt is kissing Ron's ass so bad...it's as if he's saying "please don't attack me!"

----------


## angrydragon

That was fair of Wolf to ask Dr. Paul, "who's wrong?"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

UUHRAH!  Semper Fi!  (silly question though)

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Santorum sucking up to rubio

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

I hope ron says he doesn't care about ethnicity

----------


## Publicani

Newt made a decision to build up Ron against Mitt!

----------


## bronxboy10

SAY PAUL FORTUoNO!@

----------


## bolil

Ron Please Destroy this question PLEASE

----------


## Machiavelli

Newt loves Paul tonight

----------


## thehungarian

Geez, Newt, get off Ron's jock. He'll start to blush soon.

----------


## Feelgood

Rubio???  UGH!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I think Newt needs some chapstick. He's doing a lot of kissing up...wouldn't want him to get dry, cracked lips.

----------


## green73

Gotta imagine this Newt business, agreeing with Paul, has to help Paul.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> "I think they're all wrong."
> 
> WIN





> WHAM!





lol! 

"I think you're all wrong!!" WHACK!

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron was bracing for impact, and when it never came, he was thinking "WTF ?"

It's almost as if team Gingrich now realizes the same thing team Romney realized. Ron Paul controls their destiny.

----------


## wgadget

Santy pandering to Rubio. Ick.

----------


## Lavitz

Hardcore pandering by Newt suggesting the VP slot to Rubio.

----------


## Lois

*The faces that Santorum makes!  I can't stand it - I'd like to slap that smirk off his face*

----------


## Johncjackson

I'm not drinking, and I'm not taking any more drugs that usual..
What is going on here?
I mean, Newt keeps agreeing about everything.. Santorum is shaking his head "yes" every time Ron Paul corrects him... weird stuff. I have no idea what is happening. I think I need a nap.

----------


## bolil

SAY RACE IS SECONDARY! yeah ron get it!

----------


## devil21

I wonder how Ron will handle this question.  He probably won't name anyone in particular.

eta:  yep

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

holy crap... if Newt agrees with Ron Paul again i'm gonna get fully torqued and run around the neighborhood with no pants on....hahaha

----------


## randpaul2016

NEWT drops out and endorses Ron Paul 

SAY what?

----------


## cindy25

this reminds me of the UK debate; I agree with Nick over and over from both sides (cameron and Brown)

----------


## Publicani

Paul?

----------


## squirekyle

I don't like Rubio's record already.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Don't fall for Newt's Paul-supporter pandering! He just wants your vote!

----------


## eduardo89

Newt hinting at Rubio VP....


*News to Gingrich: You're not going to win the nomination, no matter how much you pander*

----------


## nyrgoal99

Newt Pandering, Newt/Rubio  just for votes

----------


## fisharmor

> seriously ron? that was a crappy answer. rick is killing mitt and you could've helped him.


I think he's brilliant, staying above the meaningless fray, keeping his sights on target, and discussing issues.

----------


## kathy88

> That kinda stuff is childish, give me a break, I don't support gay marriage either, doesn't make me gay, grow up.


I think it's funny as hell.

----------


## randpaul2016

> holy crap... if Newt agrees with Ron Paul again i'm gonna get fully torqued and run around the neighborhood with no pants on....hahaha


lmao

----------


## boethius27

> Newt pandering to us. LOL. I would vote for Wolf Blitzer over Newt Gingrich.


Bahaha, good call.

----------


## MozoVote

I'm thinking that Santorum doesn't give a whit about getting a cabinet position ... he's willing to bash Mitt and Newt and set himself up for a future campaign.

----------


## bolil

Ill take that well put Dr. Paul.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Gotta imagine this Newt business, agreeing with Paul, has to help Paul.


Yeah, Newt thinks he's being smart by sucking up to Ron Paul but it's just going to help Paul!

----------


## jkob

first lady question ugh oh newt

----------


## AngryCanadian

Hey someone said



> Mr Paul there is a huge difference in medicine now and when you practiced.
> 
> Bad answer

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Next question

Why would your wife make the best first lady

----------


## dancjm

> Gotta imagine this Newt business, agreeing with Paul, has to help Paul.


Yes, even people who dont like Newt will see that he is talking the most sense, so much so that all the others can do is agree.

----------


## green73

It's going great! was worried at the beginning.

----------


## samsung1

I wish Ron Paul would mention Governor of Puerto Rico Luis Fortuno!

----------


## wgadget

> Santorum is just coming off as angry tonight. That's going to be a turnoff to voters


I don't think Larry the Cucumber would get that angry...

----------


## IterTemporis

> you guys are insane. ron just passed on a chance to smash mitt romeny. holy fudge


I dont think that you quite understand what their strategy is.. They want to become the anti-Romney, Romney has a ceiling. The anti-Romney vote is being diluted by Gingrich and Santorum, when they are gone all of the anti-Romney vote would go to Ron. We don't want to compete with Romney for his voters, they will never come to us.

----------


## mosquitobite

> I think he's brilliant, staying above the meaningless fray, keeping his sights on target, and discussing issues.


Many of my republican friends on FB are saying the same thing.  They are enjoying that Dr Paul *ISN'T* stooping to degrading the other candidates. Santorum is losing big time by going negative, imo.

----------


## RPES1

Hope someone yells to newt "WHICH ONE"

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Next question
> 
> Why woukld your wife make the best first lady


Have you tasted her chocolate chip cookies?!

----------


## walt

Is Newt gonna give three answers to the next question?

----------


## donnay

Ricky Ricardo!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> first lady question ugh oh newt


Wolf Blitzer: "On the question of first lady, or first mistress for you Mr Speaker, how do you think....."

----------


## wgadget

> Next question
> 
> Why would your wife make the best first lady


Cuz she makes the best chocolate chip cookies. Duh.

----------


## liveandletlive

MSM spin: RON PAUL A RACIST, DOESNT KNOW ANY HISPANICS

----------


## ds21089

> Have you tasted her chocolate chip cookies?!


BWAHAHAHA

----------


## Razmear

> holy crap... if Newt agrees with Ron Paul again i'm gonna get fully torqued and run around the neighborhood with no pants on....hahaha


YouTube or it didn't happen

----------


## dillo

Rons killin it

----------


## Merk

Newt doesn't really think he can pander to us and get our vote does he?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> I don't like Rubio's record already.





> *Marco Rubio Headed to Israel Sunday After
> Winning Florida Senate Race*
> By Luke Johnson
> Wednesday, November 03, 2010 at 4:27 pm
> Senator-elect Marco Rubio (R) will head to Israel on Sunday, reports Israeli news site Ynetnews:
> With victory in the congressional elections less than a day old, Florida Senator Marco Rubio (Rep.)
> who considers himself a Tea Party member, is set to arrive in Israel on Sunday. Rubios visit so
> soon after the election win is a move that strengthens assessments that the congress in its current
> form will continue where it left off  at least where Israel is concerned.
> ...


..

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Is Newt gonna give three answers to the next question?


LOL

----------


## bluesc

> Hey someone said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mr Paul there is a huge difference in medicine now and when you practiced.
> 
> Bad answer


Yes.. The government controls it now.

----------


## KramerDSP

Because Newt is bringing up Ron SO MUCH, the post show analysts are complicit in fraud if they do not show or discuss this element. CNN, we're watching.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Hey someone said





> Mr Paul there is a huge difference in medicine now and when you practiced.
> 
> Bad answer


Bubbles in any form are bad.

----------


## JTforRP

What blatant attempts by Newt to lure Ron Paul voters. Not gonna happen.

----------


## green73

> holy crap... if Newt agrees with Ron Paul again i'm gonna get fully torqued and run around the neighborhood with no pants on....hahaha


haha

----------


## WD-NY

From Sullivan:



> 9.05 pm. Ron Paul is sparkling tonight. He even attacked Reagan's fiscal irresponsibility and called Newt on his fiscal record. If I lived in Florida and were a Republican and a citizen - ha! - I'd vote for Paul after tonight. Romney is walking away with this, but Paul is easily the more honest. Oddly, the dynamic tonight is helping Paul and Santorum - which is more bad news for Newt.

----------


## rprprs

> That was fair of Wolf to ask Dr. Paul, "who's wrong?"


Yes, like he has the knowledge to provide the correct and final answer.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I missed the first hour but wow.  Ron Paul laying down the smack down tonight.  Hooooly cow.

----------


## mosquitobite

> What blatant attempts by Newt to lure Ron Paul voters. Not gonna happen.


Yeah, this is where he shows how stupid he really is!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> Newt doesn't really think he can pander to us and get our vote does he?


people think he's arrogant and delusional for a reason

----------


## donnay

I bet Carol would make the best first lady!  I am sure Thanksgiving at the Whitehouse would have some real food cooked by Carol and not servants.

Carol isn't plastic and she raised five children.  She is Main St.

----------


## anaconda

I hope Ron has some stats to back up playing the race card on pacifism. Hispanics more anti-war? Plausible. I would think African-Americans would tend to be relatively anti-war.

----------


## RPSupporter305

Guys, what was ron paul's answer to the last question? My feed cut off. Please.

----------


## Standing Liberty

He ansewred perfictly. Enough of this Balkinization ethnic 
politics. Who gives a $#@! what ethnicity someone is, just follow the constitution.

----------


## dancjm

> Have you tasted her chocolate chip cookies?!


This!!!

----------


## Bruno

Newt: "Can we clarify exactly which of my wives you are referring to, Wolf?"

----------


## Lucille

> Many of my republican friends on FB are saying the same thing.  They are enjoying that Dr Paul *ISN'T* stooping to degrading the other candidates. Santorum is losing big time by going negative, imo.


FWIW

ToryAnarchist Daniel McCarthy
I don't have video, just audio, and Santorum sounds unhinged.

ToryAnarchist Daniel McCarthy
His cadences are psychotic.

ToryAnarchist Daniel McCarthy
Santorum is hectoring, no semblance of a conversational tone. Newt is too discursive, pedantic. Mitt sounds conversational. Paul plainspoken

----------


## Johncjackson

Newt will also agree that Carol would make the best first lady.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh god! Not more fluff! I hate how they do this! We have a half hour left for serious subjects!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> What blatant attempts by Newt to lure Ron Paul voters. Not gonna happen.


I wouldn't vote for Newt Romney if Ron Paul endorsed them both!

----------


## jcarcinogen

Who gives a $#@! about their wives? What if they were single?

----------


## PierzStyx

Ron: "Because my wife is AWESOME. That is why she'd make the best First Lady."

This is a great moment for Ron. I hope he absolutely GUSHES about how amazing Carol is and how amazing she would be as First Lady. It'd go a bajillionty miles towards getting women sympathetic to him.

----------


## dancjm

> I hope Ron has some stats to back up playing the race card on pacifism. Hispanics more anti-war? Plausible. I would think African-Americans would tend to be relatively anti-war.


Minorities and the poor suffer the most from war. fact.

----------


## KramerDSP

New theory - Newt wants Santorum out for good so that he can be the anti-Romney. If Santorum finishes fourth, he may be dead in the water, then Newt and Romney are left to negotigate. Newt could ask his folks to vote for Ron in Virginia, and things like that. I'll take it. Ron isn't making any deals with the devil. Lobbyists don't even go to his office, but if they do, he'll take their money without it influencing him in any way, shape, or form.

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Upcoming question about why the candidates wife would be best first lady? I know Newt's answer will be because Callista is the most stylish.

----------


## Publicani

Ron, please don't screw up! Please! you are doing great! Best performance of all!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Hey someone said


Yeah, government has pumped in quadrillions of dollars and made everything a LOT more expensive.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Oh god! Not more fluff! I hate how they do this! We have a half hour left for serious subjects!


We need to talk more about cutting spending, and hopefully still have time for SOPA.

----------


## Revolution9

Can't wait to see what Callista will bring to the First Ladyship..heh..She can redecorate the ovum office.

Rev9

----------


## moonshine5757

[oo

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

The Wifey questions coming up next... ugh CNN

Hope Ron Paul tells them he'll return the 1st lady's spending bank account back to the people's Treasury. Rely on donations only

----------


## MozoVote

> Because Newt is bringing up Ron SO MUCH, the post show analysts are complicit in fraud if they do not show or discuss this element. CNN, we're watching.


The NBC spin room *was* talking about it even after the last debate.

----------


## PursuePeace

FIRST LADY!

Attachment 1201

We love you, Carol!

----------


## donnay

Newt's wife would be 3rd lady not 1st.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

what was rons answer on Hispanic staff

----------


## jay_dub

Newt needs to just come on out and endorse Ron Paul right on the stage. He's doing everything short of it already.

----------


## Standing Liberty

> Newt will also agree that Carol would make the best first lady.


I bet he would love her cook book.

----------


## bolil

What if they were gay?  First man?

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Newt: "Can we clarify exactly which of my wives you are referring to, Wolf?"


For Christmas one year my wife made......oh wait, that was my mistress

----------


## bluesc

> Who gives a $#@! about their wives? What if they were single?


Lol. A single person becoming President being above 1% in the Republican primary. Lol.

----------


## eduardo89

> I bet Carol would make the best first lady!  I am sure Thanksgiving at the Whitehouse would have some real food cooked by Carol and not servants.
> 
> Carol isn't plastic and she raise five children.  She is Main St.


Servant cooked meal > Self cooked meal

----------


## tuggy24g

> Is Newt gonna give three answers to the next question?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LOL!!!

----------


## otherone

Ask Newt which of the other candidate's wives he'd like to bang...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Newt will also agree that Carol would make the best first lady.


Lol!  Yes, as Newt was again misunderstood with his first answer of Calista.

----------


## Gary4Liberty

Santos hammered Romney on Romneycare.. that was awesome. Hopefully everyone will now see how liberal Romney really is. Ron did great on the age question and newt backed him up (for ulterior reasons but ill take what we can get not everyone knows that). Paul is talking smooth and made some great jokes too. He looks strong.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Ron is doing create. 

Now he needs to pull a Cain and talk in numbers. Go after Newt.

"I would like to ask the Speaker if we can trust him to not implement any bailouts. He voted for the Chrysler bailout in 1979, supported the 1995 Mexican bailout, and supported the 2008 TARP bailout."

----------


## Lucille

Ron just keeps getting better with every debate.  I'm so happy for him, and us.  I'm also going to email Blitz and thank him for giving him equal time, and moderating one of the best debates of the season because it was balanced (not necessarily for the questions).

Carol!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> FIRST LADY!
> 
> Attachment 1201
> 
> We love you, Carol!


yay!!!!

----------


## jumpyg1258

If I was Dr. Paul, Id ask to have a mic sent down to Carol and have her answer the question.

----------


## bolil

Feburary first... holiday!

----------


## Bruno

I've shared this story here before, but Carol spent a few minutes talking one-on-one with me at the Ames Straw Poll about how Ron got involved in politics because of how he saw the end of the gold standard affecting his parents and our future.   She was so kind, and just chatted with me like I was the only one there that day.  Very, very nice lady!

----------


## green73

> you guys are insane...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Newt will also agree that Carol would make the best first lady.


Callista would be the best First Lady because she doesn't want Newt "all to herself"!  She is willing to share him with the whole country! LOL!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Why are debates an hour and fifteen minutes now instead if two hours? These bull$#@! questions are so ridiculous.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

lol at Mitt catching himself there

----------


## tsetsefly

LOL my wife of 54 years, can newt say that?

----------


## libertskee

hate these stupid $#@!in questions they fluster ron cuz he just cant believe how stupid they are

----------


## Lavitz

Yeah, Mitt, you'd better apologize for implying Ron wasn't serious about Carol.

----------


## Varin

oh no he didn´t

----------


## dancjm

Mitt is such a douche.

----------


## sevin

why bother asking Gingrich? He might have a different wife by 2013.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Romney just narrowly saved himself from a ass-beating after the debate. You don;t talk bad about Rand's mama !!!

----------


## libertskee

although he wasnt flustered that time

----------


## kathy88

Mitt needs more time to exploit his wife's health issues and gain sympathy from the Libs.

----------


## Bruno

> For Christmas one year my wife made......oh wait, that was my mistress


+ rep, well played!

----------


## iamse7en

Romney killed that answer.

----------


## carterm

omg. did anyone catch the guy sitting next to romney's wife? hahaha

----------


## NC5Paul

Oh STFU n00t. Pandering sack of $#@!.

----------


## eduardo89

> LOL my wife of 54 years, can newt say that?


Im sure if you add all the years he's been married it reaches close to that. Well if you include the overlapping years he was with mistress/future wife.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

"having gotten to know them"

----------


## liveandletlive

good answer by Mitt

----------


## Paulistinian

First Slut.

----------


## moonshine5757

and she loves married men oh yeah

----------


## Lavitz

Lol, did anyone else think Newt was saying he thought all 3 of _his_ wives would've been great?

----------


## dancjm

Mitt - "My wife will be political."

----------


## eduardo89

> "having gotten to know them"


I would not want Newt saying that about my wife!

----------


## nyrgoal99

Newt is taking the high road becuase he is getting killed

----------


## green73

Newt: 3rd time is a charm.

----------


## jumpyg1258

All 3 wives?  Is he confusing the count of the candidates with his own count?

----------


## Working Poor

> comparing Newt to Goldwater


I bet Goldwater was turning in his grave on that one...

----------


## Razmear

Did I spot an Adams Apple on Calista?

----------


## PursuePeace

> I've shared this story here before, but Carol spent a few minutes talking one-on-one with me at the Ames Straw Poll about how Ron got involved in politics because of how he saw the end of the gold standard affecting his parents and our future.   She was so kind, and just chatted with me like I was the only one there that day.  Very, very nice lady!


I'm jealous. 

That's really cool.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

All three of their wives and any three of mine would make a great 1st or 3rd lady. - Newt

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

She's a french horn player. I knew it. Crazy @$$ *****.

----------


## IterTemporis

When Gingrich said 3 wives.. I thought he meant his for a second..

----------


## anaconda

> Newt doesn't really think he can pander to us and get our vote does he?


He may be trying to preemptively pick up undecided voters that are not as wired as us but who are considering Ron's message. I'm sure Newt understands that Ron's current base is uncommonly deep.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Grinch's wife looks like she probably makes porno videos

----------


## 3kgt

> Lol, did anyone else think Newt was saying he thought all 3 of _his_ wives would've been great?


lmao...yes...oh god...good stuff

----------


## pauliticalfan

"She's not better."

WOW, REALLY?!

----------


## liveandletlive

lol @ Newts patriotic wife, oh please

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> When Gingrich said 3 wives.. I thought he meant his for a second..


same!

----------


## Kandilynn

Did Newt just ask all of the other candidates wives to an open marriage?

----------


## bolil

what the $#@! would it be like to lay with frothy.  Those faces he makes.... I guess there is someone for everything.

----------


## anaconda

> When Gingrich said 3 wives.. I thought he meant his for a second..


LOL me too...

----------


## asurfaholic

Newts wife looks like a man...

----------


## eduardo89

"My wife is my hero"

That shows weakness

----------


## moonshine5757

she must have big hips

----------


## Johncjackson

> What if they were gay?  First man?


Bachmann dropped out.

----------


## tuggy24g

$#@! Mitt for smacking Ron Paul. Who said it was a serious question. This is a stupid question asked so Ron answered it great!

----------


## Bruno

"Callista is an extremely devout Catholic, the kind that only cheats with a man of extreme ego and magnitude such as myself."

----------


## tsetsefly

Santorum once again pimping his wife... and his dead son... this guy...

----------


## JVParkour

> Lol, did anyone else think Newt was saying he thought all 3 of _his_ wives would've been great?


Haha, yea, I was Like "OOoo....snap...." "NVM" haha

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Wolf has been kicking Newt in the balls all night. 

Newt: "I would enjoy having Calista in the White House."

Wolf {_while thinking, didn't you already?_} I bet you would...

----------


## brushfire

So far, RP had the best response.

All the others are sappy bs responses...

----------


## dancjm

> same!


me 2!

----------


## Barrex

For those that are waiting for Ron to speak again little elevator music:

----------


## bluesc

> "Callista is an extremely devout Catholic, the kind that only cheats with a man of extreme ego and magnitude such as myself."


Why don't I have enough rep for you tonight ?

----------


## moonshine5757

frothy's sexy face disturbs me

----------


## Godmode7

Santorum is on the crazy train

----------


## bolil

Special children... unless they are gay... or muslim...

----------


## xRedfoxx

Our man is kicking ars tonight!!!  What a great debate for Dr. Paul!!!

----------


## rpwi

Newt's wife comments are so going to be skewered on the tonight shows

----------


## bunklocoempire

Carol wins hands down, for enduring her husband working in a cesspool for decades.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Santorum is such a SLEAZE BAG!!! You sicko! Using your dead son?! *PUUUUUUKE!*

----------


## ILUVRP

ron paul is wiping the floor with the others tonight.

----------


## Muwahid

Rick wont stfu

----------


## EBounding

Ok wrap it up Santo

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

God damn you Santorum

----------


## walt

oh god not this santorum story again/..................................ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## iamse7en

Santorum... blah blah blah blah. He has no substance even when he's talking about his own family.

----------


## bluesc

TERRIBLE answer, Santorum.

----------


## Bruno

Rick gets 20 minutes for this answer

----------


## jkob

strong answer by Santorum

----------


## liveandletlive

oh please...you have to be kidding me with this pandering

----------


## fisharmor

MRS FROTHY WILL MAKE YOU MIND YOUR MANNERS!

----------


## eduardo89

Wolf should cut Santorum off

TIME FROTHY! TIME!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> frothy's sexy face disturbs me


damn I keep missing a lot of these moments because I'm looking at my computer screen

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> "Callista is an extremely devout Catholic, the kind that only cheats with a man of extreme ego and magnitude such as myself."


And like a good Catholic girl, supports an open marriage...

----------


## bluesc

And you think Ron rambles?!

----------


## ItztehBean

One answer: Google.

----------


## walt

A book on manners.........which I have yet to read.....

----------


## BLS

> Did I spot an Adams Apple on Calista?

----------


## jumpyg1258

Only Frothy could make whats supposed to be a short answer into a long diatribe of boringness.

----------


## RM918

Ok, that children are not born good line was funny. I'm sorry. I may hate what he stands for, but I liked that.

----------


## Jtorsella

Romney admits he cannot claim the mantle of Reagan.

----------


## affa

> seriously ron? that was a crappy answer. rick is killing mitt and you could've helped him.


Ok, it has to be said:  you are Mr. Negative.  You suck.  You have crappy posts.  Ron Paul is killin' it and you could have helped us be positive, but instead, you just suck.

----------


## bluesc

Attack Newt for his attacking Reagan! It's all over Drudge.

----------


## moonshine5757

oh the olympics again, ugh

----------


## PierzStyx

> Santorum is on the crazy train


Going off the rails on the CRAZZZZZZZYYYYYY TRAIN!

----------


## green73

Next question: Should we abolish the Federal Reserve?

----------


## bolil

By friends did ROmney mean handlers?

----------


## JoshS

and....speaker gingrich respond for 5 minutes, then back to romney, maybe santorum...paul...next question

----------


## tsetsefly

Santorum: i have the greatest wife and lost a child, vote for me... This pandering is grotesque, grotesque bringing in your dead son, are you  $#@!ing kidding me!

----------


## Canderson

I feel like everyone but Romney is doing well, the dinosaur may finally be starting to fall

----------


## bolil

> Next question: Should we abolish the Federal Reserve?


U serious?

----------


## fisharmor

Nobody cares about the $#@!ing Olympics, Mitt!

----------


## anaconda

I despise Mitt Romney.

----------


## NolF

> Ok, that children are not born good line was funny. I'm sorry. I may hate what he stands for, but I liked that.


It's also a reference to the Original Sin

----------


## IterTemporis

> Attack Newt for his attacking Reagan! It's all over Drudge.


You beat me to it. Was about to say it.

----------


## Tobias2dope

Ronald Reagan: "Ron Paul is one of the outstanding leaders fighting for a stronger national defense. As a former Air Force officer, he knows well the needs of our armed forces, and he always puts them first. We need to keep him fighting for our country."

----------


## bunklocoempire

"The fact is.."

*DRINK!!*

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

"I am the only person on this stage to be endorsed by Ronald Raegan." - Ron Paul


SAY IT! SAY IT!

----------


## green73

Drudge was smashing Newt today on Reagan

----------


## Lavitz

4 different article by 4 different people. Yeah, that's usually how the media works, Newt.

----------


## IterTemporis

Newt: Michael Reagan has endorsed me..

Hey Newt, Ronald Reagan endorsed Ron Paul. You cannot surpass that..

----------


## bluesc

Ron should name drop Barry Goldwater's son now. He endorsed Ron.

----------


## bolil

Newt is ample evidence that many horrible things can happen to a human beings face.  No wonder he wants to go to the moon, look what gravity did to him.

----------


## devil21

> I feel like everyone but Romney is doing well, the dinosaur may finally be starting to fall


What?  Newt is getting killed in this debate.  Whether it translates to lesser votes or not I dont know but Romney has owned him most of this debate.

----------


## JacobG18

drudge poll of who won the debate go there and vote.

----------


## Kandilynn

Newt, those articles showed up 'randomly' because you lied.

----------


## Tyler_Durden



----------


## Canderson

> "I am the only person on this stage to be endorsed by Ronald Raegan." - Ron Paul
> 
> 
> SAY IT! SAY IT!


absolutely

----------


## donnay

Newt is a better actor than Reagan, that is for sure.

----------


## eduardo89

lol




> AnnCoulter Ann Coulter 
> 
> Next, Newt should propose eliminating federal taxes for all of FL. also, a 2nd Disney World!

----------


## green73

Ron wanted to speak there. Screw you, Blitz

----------


## Publicani

With his answers, Ron looks the tallest of them!

----------


## devil21

Ron obviously irked he couldnt talk about his relationship with Reagan.  Ron flew on Marine One with Reagan!!!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

"Lucy, you got some 'splainin' to do"

----------


## Lavitz

I hope Ron has a strong answer for the Cuba question

----------


## ZanZibar

Another Cuban question ?!

----------


## jkob

NUKE CUBA

NUKE VENEZUELA

----------


## liveandletlive

Cuban hardliner !!!! 


RED ALERT !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The Gold Standard

Invade and occupy Cuba. Bomb the $#@! out of them until they succumb to our freedom.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Al queda runs Cuba. Bomb them. - Santorum

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

God will Frothy please just drop out !

----------


## NC5Paul

Frothy is so absurd. Is this a piece of performance art?

----------


## Publicani

waiting for Ron... last answer!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Santorum on Cuba: "I would oppose travel and trade..." _and likely wipeout your countrymen with predator drones..._

----------


## nyrgoal99

Santorum was against this an hour ago in the debate

----------


## bluesc

Uh-oh. Surely a planted question?!

----------


## thehungarian

Stand on the side of the Cuban people by imposing sanctions on the people!

----------


## green73

Has Santorum ever even been outside the United States?

----------


## eduardo89

Castro is a Muslim!

----------


## Godmode7

This guy is gonna panic nuke the entire world

----------


## Johncjackson

I'm "standing by the people" by cutting them out... or bombing them... Geez, I will never understand these people. I try to, but I can't.

----------


## Muwahid

Frothy said dilly dallying

----------


## jkob

Noriega has been out of power for like 20+ years Santorum

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> "Lucy, you got some 'splainin' to do"

----------


## liveandletlive

Planted question to make Ron Paul look bad haha

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

haha he had to mention latino jihadists

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NICE former GE CEO


> jack_welch   Jack Welch                                                   
> 
> 
> 
>             Gotta love Ron Paul authenticity
> 
>    10 minutes ago  
>                                                                                                               Retweeted by *100billion*

----------


## COpatriot

Santorum with more blatant fearmongering.

----------


## green73

haha

----------


## bluesc

I laugh when Santorum says jihadists.

----------


## kathy88

HAHAHAHAH Ron's on fire!

----------


## Lavitz

LOL Ron: "So...why'd you call?"

----------


## thehungarian

Lol, Ron. He is a lovable guy.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

a bunch of us need to dress up as Grinch supporters and go heckle Frothy at his campaign events

----------


## green73

Great answer, boss.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

*groan* That was a poor way to gather your thoughts, Dr. Paul. LOL!

----------


## bolil

"How could we improve relations." Well this is why Ron is the friggin man.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

I bet calling him Frothy really gets under  his skin

----------


## jax

ron has to be picking up massive latino votes tonight

----------


## ZanZibar

glad he got a positive response from the Florida audience on Cuba.

----------


## liveandletlive

Ron educating the hardliners

----------


## kathy88

Jihadists under the bed roflmfao

----------


## Lavitz

A jihadist under the bed every night. Mitt tries to ignore Ron, gives him a pass. Hmm...

----------


## sailingaway

ok, now "The Ron Paul Cookbook" is trending nationally -- go figure!

----------


## carterm

i like wolff, he's fair.

----------


## Bruno

Lol @ "Jihadists under the bed"

----------


## bunklocoempire

Flip just flopped

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Romney = FEAR

----------


## NC5Paul

Romney just REFUSED to attack Ron.

----------


## anaconda

> What?  Newt is getting killed in this debate.  Whether it translates to lesser votes or not I dont know but Romney has owned him most of this debate.


I disagree. Newt sounds razor sharp regardless of the content and regardless of whether he is attacking or being attacked. Style over substance. All I can think of tonight with respect to Mitt is his blowharding about his Swiss accounts, blind trusts, and bond holdings. But I think Ron is winning the debate, even from an unbiased point of view.

----------


## JVParkour

There is definitely some sort of truce between Romney and Paul...

----------


## jax

damn mitt scared to critique rons policy

----------


## Paulistinian

Romney won't attack Ron.

----------


## green73

Very interesting, Mitt

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Romney looked scared to go after the doctor!

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

what he say?

----------


## IterTemporis

HAHA, Romney did not want to attack Paul.

This is gold.

----------


## dt_

LMFAO at Romney declining to attack Ron!!! EXCELLENT!!

----------


## liveandletlive

"I dont think they see a jidahist under the bed"

LMAO !!!!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Shame on you, Wolf. You know Mittens can't go off script!

----------


## brushfire

Wow!  Ron Paul is untouchable?

----------


## mosquitobite

LOL!  Ron Paul: I think Americans realize there's not a jihadist under every bed

AWESOME!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Romney afraid of attacking Paul ...

----------


## wgadget

There's a JIHADIST under my BED!!

----------


## AdamT

Romney refusing to attack RP.

----------


## green73

I have it on good authority that they're afraid of Ron.

----------


## fisharmor

> Romney just REFUSED to attack Ron.


Weird, huh?

----------


## COpatriot

Can we just replace the term "fear-mongering" with "Santoruming"?

----------


## jcarcinogen

Wow.

----------


## kahless

> Newt is a better actor than Reagan, that is for sure.


I agree, Reagan however was more of a likable character actor.

----------


## sailingaway

> I bet calling him Frothy really gets under  his skin


don't call him that.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Gingrich:  covert action is what ya need

----------


## EndTheFed

Now Mitt says Ron Is Right...!!!

----------


## bluesc

> Wow!  Ron Paul is untouchable?


Yes.

----------


## Diashi

> i like wolff, he's fair.


Don't even go there. This debate is an exception. For what reason, I don't know, but I'm glad we're getting some true respect, as compared to past debates.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney would like Ron there at the end.

----------


## randpaul2016

mitt just doesnt wanna say I AGREE WITH RON PAUL

----------


## GunnyFreedom

lolwut?

----------


## dancjm

Ron Paul's score in this debate =

10/10

A+

----------


## liveandletlive

VP Ron Paul...oh no oh no oh no !!!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Send Castro to THE MOON!!

----------


## Lavitz

Lol Mitt seeking praise from Ron? "See, I promise I won't invade them."

----------


## PierzStyx

Did he just LAUGH at Dr. Paul? 

............


Time to punch someone's face in.

----------


## thoughtomator

Paul is hitting them out of the park tonight. 2 of three answers are home runs... third one needs a little practice

----------


## bluesc

I loved Ron's "I don't think the people look under the bed for jihadists anymore"

----------


## bolil

Ron Pauls score in life = Priceless

----------


## bunklocoempire

non military = covert action?

----------


## Godmode7

> Don't even go there. This debate is an exception. For what reason, I don't know, but I'm glad we're getting some true respect, as compared to past debates.


Maybe the cheering/roaring crowd of people scared him?

----------


## randpaul2016

> Don't even go there. This debate is an exception. For what reason, I don't know, but I'm glad we're getting some true respect, as compared to past debates.

----------


## fisharmor

> Don't even go there. This debate is an exception. For what reason, I don't know, but I'm glad we're getting some true respect, as compared to past debates.


I think they all know that they're not winning without RP's supporters being on board.
I think they're pandering.
I don't think they realize that literally nothing will get them our support.

----------


## Standing Liberty

> i like wolff, he's fair.


out of all debate forums, cnn is better than the rest. The news reporting and analysis are another story.

----------


## Bruno

As I've said before, Ron seems to best at the debate just before the next vote.  Evidenced here tonight!

----------


## bluesc

This is solid proof that Ron is untouchable. Santorum will attack though because he is desperate.

----------


## liveandletlive

IMO as bad as Wolf is he is infinitely better than the John Kings and FAUX news mods

Wolf = very respectful

----------


## otherone

With 8 children, Mrs. Santorum wishes her jihadist slept under the bed.

----------


## wgadget

So they're all NON-MILITARY now, eh?

----------


## kathy88

Here we go. Palestine.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> There is definitely some sort of truce between Romney and Paul...


Romney, and now it seems Newt too, are soooo arrogant that not attacking Obama and not pandering to Paul makes you less like the frontrunner in their minds.

Each of them feel; they have won and its already time to suck up to each and everyone of us. Not. Going. To. Work.

----------


## JJ2

> I loved Ron's "I don't think the people look under the bed for jihadists anymore"


It was a great answer *until* then (for Republican primary voters).

----------


## bolil

HOLY $#@! YES.  DID YOU JUST HEAR THAT YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

All the jihadist terror thing is getting old. Seriously neocons come up with something new.

----------


## KramerDSP

This is bizarre. 

"He Who Shall Not Be Named", who the corporate media has either blacked out or called insane while focusing on the whims and panderings of Romney and Gingrich, is the candidate Gingrich and Romney absolutely REFUSE to attack at any turn and try to agree with him on virtually everything.

The average viewer must be dumbstruck right about now. I think Frum's head is exploding.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Get your own peace  sheesh.

----------


## thehungarian

BOO THE ARAB!

----------


## Lavitz

Uh oh. Israel question. At least the questioner is clearly on Ron's side.

----------


## mhad

uh oh israel

----------


## liveandletlive

PALESTINE !!!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> With 8 children, Mrs. Santorum wishes her jihadist slept under the bed.


If you had to sleep with Ricky, you'd BE a jihadist under the bed...

----------


## ZanZibar

> Wow!  Ron Paul is untouchable?


Yep... they know they can't get elected without him.

----------


## randpaul2016

> Don't even go there. This debate is an exception. For what reason, I don't know, but I'm glad we're getting some true respect, as compared to past debates.

----------


## bluesc

Knock this out of the park, Ron.

----------


## donnay

Newt tell this man he is a fairytale, now!

----------


## liveandletlive

> BOO THE ARAB!


very light applause for the Arab man

----------


## PierzStyx

This could be either good or bad. Dr. Paul needs to SLAM the Israel/Palestine issue.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

the more and more Romney avoids attacking Ron Paul the more and more obvious it becomes that either
a) he's planning on asking Ron Paul to be his VP
b) he's trying desperately to position himself to get RP supporters if Paul doesn't get the nomination

----------


## Bruno

Duck and cover, folks!  Truth bombs about to be dropped!

----------


## eduardo89

Oh yeah, because Israel does nothing wrong? It's all Palestine's fault...

----------


## liveandletlive

Mitt "Pamela Gellar" Romney

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I love RP on this, but it's not going to help a GOP primary...  I hope he's come up with a good way to describe the correct policy that people can understand...

----------


## WD-NY

> ok, now "The Ron Paul Cookbook" is trending nationally -- go figure!


no way?!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Here comes the racism against the Palestinians!

----------


## boethius27

gah!  I missed Romney declining to attack.... How'd it go down?!?!

----------


## jkob

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZRRRRRRRRRRRA  AAEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## liveandletlive

> I love RP on this, but it's not going to help a GOP primary...  I hope he's come up with a good way to describe the correct policy that people can understand...


another plant to make Ron Paul look bad lol

----------


## tuggy24g

> 4 different article by 4 different people. Yeah, that's usually how the media works, Newt.


I do not think Newt is use to the media bias or media getting after you like Ron Paul deals with everyday

----------


## bolil

Ron GETEM GETEM GETEM.  BAYONET TIME.  What a guy GREAT QUESTION!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Your full of $#@! romney

----------


## Publicani

nervous here... Ron?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Exposing those PHONY think tank, institutions, foundations, creating garbage fear, and nonsense to steal money from the US taxpayers

----------


## anaconda

Go Ron. Nail the Palestine question now..

----------


## liveandletlive

the poor Arab man's question not being answered.....pathetic

no respect for an Arab-American

----------


## cindy25

Mitt pandering to Jewish Democrats in a closed primary?

----------


## nyrgoal99

The US does not allow for them to make a deal

----------


## COpatriot

Israel first.

Kill the Arabs.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

the guy who asked the question must be feeling pretty down right now

----------


## carterm

omg newt is trying to suck up to paul so much.

----------


## dancjm

Surely there is no way that they can ignore Paul in the after-debate discussion after this performance and all the endorsments from the other candidates...

----------


## bolil

I hate this $#@!.  Eleven rockets eh?  HOW MANY HOUSES WERE BULLDOZED HOW MANY PALESTINIAN CHILDREN ARE STARVING IN GAZAA.  f u newt.

----------


## green73

Glorified bottle rockets don't count, Newt.

----------


## Paulistinian

I feel really bad for the Palestinian man who asked this question and has to stand there while these $#@!s insult his people.

----------


## cindy25

> the poor Arab man's question not being answered.....pathetic
> 
> no respect for an Arab-American


play it in a commercial in Michigan

----------


## bluesc

Newt talking about blowback.

----------


## papitosabe

> PLEASE share this!





> so the debate already happened? hmmm...editing will happen


this video is from the 23rd, not sure why this was posted...  ??

----------


## Varin

This cant be good.

----------


## jax

please let ron respond here

----------


## bunklocoempire

Where in the constitution?

----------


## cajuncocoa

why don't we just declare Israel the 51st state and get it over with.

----------


## kahless

> As I've said before, Ron seems to best at the debate just before the next vote.  Evidenced here tonight!


I was so frustrated when he started out talking fast and losing words mid-sentence but good to see he improved - came back.  I was like, come on already,  but I guess he just needed to warm up.

----------


## fisharmor

Imagine you're in Pakistan, $#@!stain, and 11 rockets got launched into your neighborhood.

How about "Judge not, lest ye be judged" for tonight's booing?

----------


## donnay

> Glorified bottle rockets don't count, Newt.


ROFL!!!!  That's right all 11 of them!

----------


## COpatriot

> the guy who asked the question must be feeling pretty down right now


Has to be wondering why he even showed up. To a GOP event at that.

----------


## dancjm

Newt is making the point for non-intervention.

----------


## anaconda

Hey Newt how about Ariel Sharon in Lebanon? Killing women and children in refugee camps?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

$#@! YOU WOLF !

----------


## thehungarian

OK, I've heard and read the "thousands of mortar/rockets fired everyday" line many times. Are these real missiles or are these makeshift, build-in-the-garage type rockets that barely get across the border? I have doubts as to just how dangerous they are.

----------


## jkob

Ron doesn't get to answer?!?!?!

----------


## Varin

puh

----------


## eduardo89

Newt should have answered: What? What question? Did an imaginary person just ask something?

----------


## bolil

Palestinians should just give up their homes and leave huh?  Is that the idea?  Were with israel.  Well I aint.  THEY DIDN"T LET PAUL ANSWER WTF.  YELL AT THEM
WHy wont he jump in?  WTF?

----------


## Lavitz

> the guy who asked the question must be feeling pretty down right now


This. And now they wouldn't even let Ron defend the guy's position.

----------


## PierzStyx

Oh THAT is BULL****!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

"move the embassy, just as my biggest contributor, that casino dude, told me to do"

----------


## NC5Paul

WTF?! Ron would've drilled that one.

----------


## green73

Newt's super PAC has been paid $10 mil by an Israel firster

----------


## Publicani

Skipped Paul

----------


## Paulistinian

$#@! Blitzer.

----------


## devil21

These red meat questions like that Israel questions only get asked of Mitt and Newt.

----------


## Tyler_Durden



----------


## nano1895

How is Paul doing? 

A) Poorly (SC golden rule)
B) Decent
C) Good answers but getting ignored (last debate)
D) Sparking?!? (like we were talking about last couple of days)

----------


## GunnyFreedom

whoa wtf over?

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Paul and santorum were skipped over the last 2 questions.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wish they would split screen the guy who asked the question with these candidates.  Oh and then they don't let Ron Paul answer that question...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Skipped Ron Paul, of course!

----------


## wgadget

Skipped him.  Phew.

----------


## green73

> WTF?! Ron would've drilled that one.


That's why he was passed over

----------


## mhad

did we just miss the israel question.... WOW!  WHEW!!!

----------


## liveandletlive

the Palestinian guy wanted Ron Paul to answer his question

----------


## Varin

That was a good skip.

----------


## donnay

I like to live in a America!  So great to be an America!

----------


## dancjm

> How is Paul doing? 
> 
> A) Poorly (SC golden rule)
> B) Decent
> C) Good answers but getting ignored (last debate)
> D) Sparking?!? (like we were talking about last couple of days)


Z)!

----------


## COpatriot

> Where in the constitution?


Why would they become a state and have 2 US senators when they can remain an independent nation and have 83?

----------


## Mark37snj

LOL, are there any retired people anymore in Florida? Where are they? They are obviously not at the debate asking questions.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Remember Ron, we LOVE Puerto Rico !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

OMG, they didn't ask RP about Palestinian, and all of the candidates that did respond had to give a history lesson to a Palestinian-american.

----------


## otherone

Puerto Rico can't be a state, but the MOON can....about sums it up.

----------


## liveandletlive

> That's why he was passed over


coulda hurt him tho with the neocons

----------


## bunklocoempire

He's so street, perhaps more so than Mitt

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Santorum:        Invade Puerto Rico and kill the Jihadist

----------


## eduardo89

How is that woman bilingual?

----------


## tsetsefly

I actually dont feel that bad that they skipped RP, neocons are crazy...  

THis  lady asking a question is stupid... just get the question out..

----------


## ZanZibar



----------


## Bruno

Love to see Ron always taking notes!

----------


## squirekyle

I agree with Newt mostly on the rocket firing, It's because we started we the two state "disaster" though with our funding and pressure

----------


## liveandletlive

Puerto Ricans DO NOT like Frothy....Rick's delusional if he thinks people like him down there

----------


## bolil

No Im pissed.  $#@! this system.  Zionist Tyrants go die.  Good luck Im out.

----------


## green73

> Skipped him.  Phew.


He has a kickass response to that.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Skipped him.  Phew.


That's what I was thinking!!  All these people that are upset he was skipped, I'm like "Thank GOD!" because it's the one issue the Republican voters.do.not.get! Until they come over to the Paul wagon on other topics FIRST!

----------


## carterm

blah, what about the debt...

----------


## moonshine5757

lol

----------


## steph3n

Santorum, ANSWER THE QUESTION, stop name dropping.

----------


## devil21

> OK, I've heard and read the "thousands of mortar/rockets fired everyday" line many times. Are these real missiles or are these makeshift, build-in-the-garage type rockets that barely get across the border? I have doubts as to just how dangerous they are.


Generally speaking it's the build-in-the-garage type since Israel cuts off any and all components that would build anything more effective.  Good or bad, it's the only weaponry that Gazans can muster.  In return, they receive 500 pound bombs full of white phosphorus built in the US and paid for by US taxpayers.

----------


## eduardo89

stfu santorum, you don't get 30 minutes per question

----------


## Barrex

> OK, I've heard and read the "thousands of mortar/rockets fired everyday" line many times. Are these real missiles or are these makeshift, build-in-the-garage type rockets that barely get across the border? I have doubts as to just how dangerous they are.


Not thousands but they are real.... also palestinians live in terrible conditions in Palestine (like a camp). This is not something it will be resolved in few months or even years.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Too bad we couldn't get people in the audience to lobby on behalf of Pual

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Santorum has diarrhea of the mouth again, running on about stuff that wasn't even asked.

----------


## Bossobass

You guys aren't giving yourselves credit where it's due.

RP is untouchable largely because none of the other candidates want their servers to crash, e-mail accounts to explode, phones to melt and their next speech to be overrun with Ron Paul signs and flying snowballs.

Bosso

----------


## thoughtomator

it's interesting that they are now SKIPPING Ron Paul on Middle East questions

----------


## shrugged0106

> Skipped him.  Phew.


I concur

----------


## anaconda

Frothy is shameless...now he's name dropping about going to church together...

----------


## NC5Paul

Ron is so, so, so genuine.

----------


## green73

BOSS

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

The constitution!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

God I wish Ron Paul would try to go back to the Palestine question

----------


## liveandletlive

what a waste of a question, sorry lady

----------


## paulpwns

I want Rick to drop out so bad.

----------


## walt

CHIPIN - one way plane ticket to Puerto Rico for Santorum....please paypal me ASAP

----------


## EndTheFed

Mitt:  Ron Paul Is Right Again!!!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

Another great answer from Dr. Paul (:

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This is the "Ron Paul is right" debate.

----------


## dt_

Now Romney is agreeing with Ron too.

----------


## Bruno

Mitt, along with the rest, "Ron Paul makes very good points."

----------


## Lavitz

This is officially "I agree with Ron Paul" Night

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Great answer from Paul on faith.

----------


## NC5Paul

Another shout-out from Mitt.

----------


## randpaul2016

I CONQUER

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> it's interesting that they are now SKIPPING Ron Paul on Middle East questions


probably cause they're so afraid of all the people at home who would agree with him.

----------


## Feelgood

Why are they all shlobbing Ron's knob tonight?

----------


## eduardo89

great answer by ron

----------


## WD-NY

SOUTHERN BAPTIST RON. SOUTHERN BAPTIST. 

ugh

----------


## AdamT

Romney "Ron Paul is right".

----------


## jkob

JUDEO-CHRISTIAN VALUES

----------


## liveandletlive

lol brownnoser Mitt

wow this is so blatant

----------


## fisharmor

Everyone agrees with Ron.  Where's Rod Serling?

----------


## wgadget

Who's Providence?

----------


## Razmear

> Another great answer from Dr. Paul (:


Should have tossed in the Golden Rule

----------


## jsteilKS

I hope Congressman Paul seeks out that gentleman who asked about Palestine after the debate and answers his question directly.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Did you all pick up Newt giving an example of blowback when he said how we would not like it if we had missiles shot at us?

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

> very light applause for the Arab man


You have to understand the mentality of some of the ignorant people. I'm surprised he didn't get booed.

----------


## PierzStyx

Oh, Romney. You don't get to quote the Declaration when you DON'T VALUE THE LIBERTIES IT WAS WRITTEN TO DEFEND!

----------


## SlowSki

romney pushing non-interventionism... LOL

----------


## EndTheFed

Ron Is Right!!!!!

----------


## Godmode7

> Why are they all shlobbing Ron's knob tonight?


They think they can sway his voters to join the dark side

----------


## tuggy24g

Mitt needs to shut up about religious and the constitution. Him and Newt would be the last people I want to talk about the Constitution.

----------


## bluesc

Romney pandering to Dr. Paul there!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Who's Providence?


Me

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> holy crap... if Newt agrees with Ron Paul again i'm gonna get fully torqued and run around the neighborhood with no pants on....hahaha


omfg, Mitt Romney agreeing with Ron Paul too!? That's it, full on boner time!

----------


## iamse7en

Newt is despicable.

----------


## green73

Newt believes in God about as much as he believes the moon is made of cheese

----------


## 3kgt

I stopped playing age of empires just to saw wow @ mitt taking Ron's stance on foreign policy..

----------


## liveandletlive

> You have to understand the mentality of some of the ignorant people. I'm surprised he didn't get booed.


he sounded nervous too lol...hopefully wont get detained by the TSA next

----------


## wgadget

LOL..Newt and religion.

He worships EXPEDIENCY.

----------


## EBounding

Ron answers the question, everyone else panders.

----------


## Barrex

Newt: TRULY FAITHFUL

----------


## otherone

We're $#@!ed if these guys ask god what to do.  Can't they read the LAW?

----------


## carterm

JEEEZ why didn't he talk about the just war principles

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul is dominating twitter. 98% positive from an eyeball glance. They're saying he is hilarious, is the only one making sense, and is on fire. The people that hate him are bemoaning that he has won the debate.

----------


## tsetsefly

DID NEWT JUST SAY " IF YOURE TRULY FAITHFUL"!!!!!! WTF??? lmao lmao

----------


## eduardo89

> JUDEO-CHRISTIAN VALUES


I didn't know any Founding Fathers were jews...?

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Newt pandering to christians saying there has been a war against them and  Newt will help defend them.,

----------


## donnay

Dr. Paul had the best answer.  He does not want to impose his religious beliefs on others...the way it should be.

----------


## liveandletlive

WAR ON CHRISTMAS !!!! YEAAA !!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Newt:  Open mouth, pander pander pander

----------


## green73

Thou shalt not kill, Rick

----------


## fmarz1

THEY ARE STARTING TO REALIZE THAT THEY CANNOT WIN WITHOUT US....WE CAN WIN WITHOUT THEM THO

----------


## squirekyle

> I didn't know any Founding Fathers were jews...?


I think some were actually

----------


## Publicani

Thanks, Ron! Great debate! 10 out of 10!

----------


## wgadget

Dang, Santorum is even angry when talking about RELIGION.

----------


## NC5Paul

Go away, Frothy.

----------


## ONUV

THEOCRACY

----------


## The Bavarian

Santorum: "Nobody has rice based on rights."

*claps*

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Frothy will protect our rice...

----------


## jkob

NUKE THE GAYS

----------


## PierzStyx

> Who's Providence?


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Providence


"prov·i·dence
   [prov-i-duhns]
noun
1.( often initial capital letter ) the foreseeing care and guidance of God or nature over the creatures of the earth.
2.( initial capital letter ) God, especially when conceived as omnisciently directing the universe and the affairs of humankind with wise benevolence.
3.a manifestation of divine care or direction.
4.provident  or prudent management of resources; prudence.
5.foresight; provident  care."

I think they especially mean 2.

----------


## liveandletlive

wow look at these theocrats lol

----------


## The Bavarian

Santorum: "Nobody has rice based on rights."

*claps*

----------


## brushfire

Santorum is so fullash1t...  Mr "Imposing our values on everyone, that's what America is all about"

All of a sudden, its about protecting rights.

----------


## asurfaholic

As a believer, I resent newts answer. Pandering weasel ..

----------


## AngryCanadian

Does Newt want to treat Cuba like Barack did Libya?
is that what he said

----------


## PursuePeace

> Dr. Paul had the best answer.  He does not want to impose his religious beliefs on others...the way it should be.


Exactly!

----------


## donnay

We have unalienable rights--that are rights that cannot be taken away.  So Santorum better listen to what he is saying.  He is willing to take from one in order to give to another!!!  That's theft!!!

----------


## ItztehBean

AYAHTOLLAH RICK!

----------


## Godmode7

So Santorum understands our rights but not the rights of people in other countries that he wants to panic nuke lol

----------


## rprprs

where did santorum go?

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Any guess on the last question..../ Electability?

----------


## Lavitz

Lol at Santorum being caught on camera running to the bathroom

----------


## eduardo89

> I think some were actually


not that i know of...no Founding Fathers were jews

----------


## otherone

Mormono-Christian Values.

----------


## IterTemporis

Ok.. Santorum is really channeling Bachmann.. He just ran off the stage like Bachmann would..

----------


## justinjj

I'm waiting for frothy to start Tebowing.

----------


## bluesc

> Any guess on the last question..../ Electability?


Probably.

----------


## liveandletlive

hope he washes his hands

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> I think some were actually


no none of them were. Today they'd probably be considered anti-semetic

----------


## PierzStyx

> I think some were actually


I don't think so. Though it'd be cool to be proven wrong.

----------


## liveandletlive

Ron: I am more electable than Newt and Frothy, only Mitt and I can beat Obama

----------


## devil21

> Frothy will protect our rice...


He'll deploy 20,000 troops to guard the rice patties in Vietnam.  Oh wait, we already tried that.

----------


## LisaNY

> I'm waiting for frothy to start Tebowing.


LOL!

----------


## iamse7en

lol just came across this.

----------


## eduardo89

Last question:

What's your favorite state?

----------


## wgadget

Well, at least the debate is going longer than it was advertised for.  Said it was supposed to be over at 9:45pm.

----------


## thehungarian

Newt has it exactly backwards. If there is any war on religion(which there isn't) it's Christianity that is on the offense against secularism.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> As a believer, I resent newts answer. Pandering weasel ..


This.  me too.  may be a Carolina thing.

----------


## thouartthat

judeo-christian values....what a bunch of theocrats

----------


## MozoVote

I'm not used to seeing Romney and Santorum swipe a page from Paul. They pretty much verbatim used his "rights and liberties from our creator" stump lines.

----------


## jax

most of the founding fathers were dietist. in the treay with tripoli it specifically says that america was "certainly not founded on christianity"

----------


## fisharmor

> Thou shalt not kill, Rick


Actually it's "thou shalt not murder".
When you launch predator drones as an official of the state, that's not murder, that's killing.
That's really the argument, BTW.

I'm not sure how they explain how what's happening to the dollar isn't murder, though.

----------


## liveandletlive

> no none of them were. Today they'd probably be considered anti-semetic


not Washington for sure....

----------


## EBounding

> Last question:
> 
> What's your favorite state?


lol

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> lol just came across this.


O RLY?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Thou shalt not kill, Rick


well ya see Rick would kill without force -He's that good.  When you've been fighting the jihadists as long as Ricky you pick thiese things up.

----------


## jkob

HOW DO YOU LIKE YOUR PIZZA?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Is Iran next?

----------


## nano1895

Last Question to Mitt/Romney/Newt, what is your vision for America? To Ron: Are you going to run third party and thus guarantee Obama victory?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> You have to understand the mentality of some of the ignorant people. I'm surprised he didn't get booed.


I WISH he would have gotten boo'd. I think it would have been great for everyone to see how shameless and bigoted these neocons are.

----------


## pinkmandy

> I'm waiting for frothy to start Tebowing.


or speak in tongues

----------


## Todd

> Did you all pick up Newt giving an example of blowback when he said how we would not like it if we had missiles shot at us?


Yes.  I heard it.  And he stopped short of the whole story.  Not telling that the reason the US citizens were shooting missiles is because they were being trampled on.......And people who don't know the history of the region won't think any further.

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

Ron Paul is the strongest Christian on that stage. He's the only one that most closely imitates Jesus.

----------


## parocks

> Newt has it exactly backwards. If there is any war on religion(which there isn't) it's Christianity that is on the offense against secularism.


nope.

----------


## Tod

RP mentioned "jihadist under the bed".

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...44#post4097244

----------


## draccip

ahem... deists...  ur talking like frothy.

----------


## anaconda

> Who's Providence?


I think he means he would need to consult an attorney in Rhode Island.

----------


## Lavitz

DO IT RON.

----------


## rightcoast

This was a good debate for Paul. I can see him gaining inroads with hispanics, and inroads all along the gulf and Orlando corridors with moderate Republicans.

----------


## angrydragon

Romney just flip-flopped on foreign policy didn't he? Sounds a lot like Ron Paul.

----------


## jjockers

> Last Question to Mitt/Romney/Newt, what is your vision for America? To Ron: Are you going to run third party and thus guarantee Obama victory?


Answer: No, I'm going to win the Republican nomination and thus guarantee an Obama loss.

----------


## wgadget

> Last question:
> 
> What's your favorite state?


Santorum:  The state of anger
Newt: The state of FL
Ron:  The state of FREEDOM FOR ALL!

----------


## liveandletlive

THIS IS IT RON !!! DO IT !!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Freedom is popular.

----------


## draccip

> most of the founding fathers were dietist. in the treay with tripoli it specifically says that america was "certainly not founded on christianity"


ahem... deists...  ur talking like frothy.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*TRUUUUUUUTTTTHHHH!!!!!!*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Crush this Dr Paul, dear God please crush this

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, electability.. Whoever said that was right.

----------


## Bruno

Great question for Ron Paul, great answer by Ron Paul!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

8 to 1 independents,

----------


## NC5Paul

Eh, a little rambling.

----------


## SisCyn

> Ron Paul is the strongest Christian on that stage. He's the only one that most closely imitates Jesus.


Yes.

----------


## jax

great answer ronnie

----------


## misterx

> Newt has it exactly backwards. If there is any war on religion(which there isn't) it's Christianity that is on the offense against secularism.


This atheist disagrees. It sickens me how antagonistic other atheists are towards Christianity.

----------


## walt

Mitt - Oh, $#@! it, Ron is the best, I'm outta here...

----------


## dancjm

RON RON RON!!!

----------


## moonshine5757

poopy

----------


## carterm

> Ron Paul is the strongest Christian on that stage. He's the only one that most closely imitates Jesus.


this.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Well...I'm stumped. Just don't know who I'll vote for Tuesday.

----------


## PierzStyx

> most of the founding fathers were dietist. in the treay with tripoli it specifically says that america was "certainly not founded on christianity"


Because they were treating with a Muslim theocratic nation that classified them as Western Crusaders. That said the values of liberty and individualism that are enshrined in the founders philosophy came from Christianity. The US is not a "Christian nation" because it doesn't have a national religion. But the values and morals of early America were definitely Christian in origin.

Also the Founders were by majority Christian. Its revisionist history that seeks to turn them all into deists.

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

Dr Ron Paul is the only intelligent educated person on that stage.

----------


## iamse7en

Ron killed it. Real answer. Here comes fake answer by Mitt.

----------


## IterTemporis

I think it was a good answer. He mentioned the polls v. Obama which is what I wanted to hear. A plus is how he mentioned that he brings people together.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ron: Courage

Mitt: Fear

Gingrich: Fear

Santos:  Fear

----------


## brushfire

Boy I long for those days of "Average Elections", Mitt...  freak.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Not bad, but it is the first time Paul was allowed to answer that question.  Next time he gets it it will be more meaty.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Jim just rrevealed Fineman's scoring


> JimPethokoukis   James Pethokoukis                                                   
> 
> 
> 
>             RT @*howardfineman*: tentative final score: Santorum 9.0, Mitt 8.4, Newt 4.4, Paul 2.0
> 
>    26 seconds ago

----------


## DanConway

> not that i know of...no Founding Fathers were jews


I believe this is correct.  However, one Haym Solomon played a big part in funding the Continental Army during the Revolutionary War.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul did much better on that question than he has in the past. He offered concrete evidence and was more specific about how he would draw votes from Obama.

----------


## bluesc

Romney's canned answer.

Ron did well. He should have mentioned the INDEPENDENTS and how the media says you need them to win an election.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

President Paul !

----------


## donnay

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!*  Listen up, GOP back him now or else you will see Obama/Hillary in January 2013!

----------


## Lavitz

Great answer. He's never specific about the poll numbers, so I didn't get my hopes up, but it was almost perfect otherwise.

----------


## akalucas

i wish every time paul brought up Foreign policy that he would mention he would only go to war if declared and win them and get the heck out

----------


## ILUVRP

drudge vote , paul ahead of mitt r by 200 votes , 

vote

----------


## RonPaul101.com

I would have been even more aggressive if I were in Paul's shoes, really bully them:

Obama won in 2008 because of young energized voters and independent voters. I received more of the young voters than all three men on stage here combined through the first 3 states! Republican voters need to realize that I am the only viable candidate that can beat Obama.

----------


## iamse7en



----------


## otherone

LINCOLN DOUGLASS DEBATESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

----------


## green73

toob?

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Let's not call or label as evil any appeal to religious principle "theocracy." All governments are theocratic in nature (either respecting God as Lord of the nations, or treating Man as God, and basing government on the religion of secular humanism). It's the _authoritarian_ expressions of theocracy (such as that pushed by Santorum) that are the problem.

----------


## randpaul2016

link of full debate?

----------


## C_J_Burns

I reeeaaallly wished he'd have asked the audience: "Do you want to win with style or with substance?"

----------


## Bruno

Newt: "because I will ask him to join in Lincoln/Douglas style debates, which he will be able to refuse, and then I'll be screwed."

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Just heard applause for Romney but when they panned to the crowd, nobody was clapping.

----------


## green73

> link of full debate?


http://www.youtube.com/user/MOXNEWSd0tCOM

----------


## jumpyg1258

drudge report already has a poll up on who won the debate.

----------


## PierzStyx

> This atheist disagrees. It sickens me how antagonistic other atheists are towards Christianity.


This ^ Having been on the receiving end of this antagonism, its real. You can't be openly religious without being denounced as a zealot trying to "force your religion" on someone else. You mention God, you're automatically an idiot and a sheep. Its disgusting how open and acceptable hatred of religious people is. I mean just read some of the vicious stuff that gets said about Tim Tebow.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> *NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!*  Listen up, GOP back him now or else you will see Obama/Hillary in January 2013!


Yeah, he should have bullied them there and now.

"I get asked several times a day if I will run 3rd party, and do you know the real answer to that question? It's that it doesn't even matter if I run 3rd party or not. The voters who really want change in this country understand that I am the only candidate who will deliver real change.

Regardless of if I run for a 3rd party or not, and even if I were to endorse another candidate, these voters think for themselves and won't let anyone else decide their vote; not even me. {Chuckle} Without me as the GOP nominee, Obama will be reelected regardless of what I decide in the future. Obama won in 2008 because of young energized voters and independent voters. I received more of the young voters than all three men on stage here combined through the first 3 states! Republican voters need to realize that I am the only viable candidate that can beat Obama."

----------


## jkob

You're not better than the first speaker tho Rick!

----------


## RPES1

if this santorum guy says top---down or bottom---up again im gonna go $#@!ing crazy.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Ron Paul wins independents 8 to 1.  Ron Paul holds Obama to his lowest numbers head to head, and is only one of 2 candidates to tie Obama in head to head polls.  Ron Paul draws democratic crossover voters which makes Obama's Billion Dollar get out the vote effort works to his own defeat.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

*waits on highlights of ron*

----------


## walt

February 22nd - next debate - seems SOOOO far away...

----------


## Fraulein

I'm no fan of Frothy but boy can he sling some mud.

----------


## IterTemporis

Santorum is attacking too much.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Frothy agrees with the previous two speakers.... He obviously hates Dr. Paul (AND FREEDOM)

----------


## Xenliad

Santorum thinks he'd be a lot better than the middle two guys!

----------


## nyrgoal99

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-in-CNN-debate

Vote how Ron Paul did

----------


## angrydragon

Santorum is such a liar, he was for the bailouts.

----------


## mosquitobite

Santorum: I just think I'm better than the last 2 speakers

um...either he's forgetting that there is a 3rd person on the stage or he's saying that he's not better than Paul?!

WTF?!  My head is gonna explode from all this butt kissing!

----------


## Mini-Me

> drudge report already has a poll up on who won the debate.


VOTED!

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

.........................

----------


## nyrgoal99

Santorum did not say he is better than Paul

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Newt: "because I will ask him to join in Lincoln/Douglas style debates, which he will be able to refuse, and then I'll be screwed."


Newt just so badly wants to be able to sit down. Imagine carrying that ass around at age 68.

----------


## green73

Ron kicked ass tonight. Good job, Boss!

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Ron only one really answering the question.

----------


## asurfaholic

Mitts face while santorum speaks is PRICELESS

----------


## InTradePro

President Paul!!

----------


## mhad

I HATE how Santorum always attacks in the final statement when no one can respond....it i ridiculous!

----------


## mosquitobite

> Santorum thinks he'd be a lot better than the middle two guys!


Which, in my mind means he thinks Ron Paul is better than he is?

----------


## randpaul2016

cheap shot by santorum

----------


## RaptorNtc

AMAZING performance.

----------


## wgadget

Why do the others TALK SO DAMN LONG?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

How hard is it for people to see that nobody has an ounce of dirt on Ron Paul?

----------


## green73

I hope the youtube of the highlights includes all the kissing up.

----------


## redmod79

> This ^ Having been on the receiving end of this antagonism, its real. You can't be openly religious without being denounced as someone trying to "force your religion" on someone else. You mention God, you're automatically an idiot and a sheep. Its disgusting how open and acceptable hatred of religious people is.


The religious vs. non-religious fighting is lame.  It's no different than democrat vs. republican.  People who bash others' religious or non-religious views are just $#@!s.  Most people are.  This is the problem.

----------


## bluesc

Thanks, Wolf. Fair debate.

----------


## jax

lol frothy attacking because the others wont get a chance to respon

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

look at this $#@!:




> *
> Howard Fineman*
>        @howardfineman Washington, DC
>        Editorial Director, AOL Huffington Post Media  Group. Analyst, NBC/MSNBC.  Author, best-selling The Thirteen American  Arguments. Early adopter, new news media.
> 
>  
> howardfineman   Howard Fineman                                                   
>             Newt finally mentions Saul Alinsky... about time...
> 
> ...

----------


## asurfaholic

Lol! See that guy telling everyone to cheer? Up on Pauls side, in the corner by the audience.....

----------


## randpaul2016

link to full debate>?

----------


## thouartthat

did i just hear "end the fed"?

----------


## rprprs

wanna stay pumped...turn off tv and debate analysis now.

----------


## MozoVote

It's hard to be impartial. Santorum is my least favorite up there. But sheesh-- he is ending on a low note. Can't miss that last chance to throw eggs on the other candidates on the final question. He's just really tactless and boorish.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Did I hear President Paul vs. MITT MITT MITT?

----------


## Mini-Me

God, we need a tube of this WHOLE debate.

----------


## Bruno

At least CNN did a full debate.  

Notice Ari Fliesher creaming for the chance to congratulate Romney.

----------


## kathy88

> look at this $#@!:


What a dick.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Anyone see ari fleischer happily shake mitts hand?

----------


## Edward

Did Santorum and Ron refuse to shake hands at the end?

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Did you see that? Think Ari doesn;t favor Romney...? Good Lord I thought he was going to kiss him.

----------


## Mckarnin

Anyone know if CNN keeps their post debate commentary on the same stream as the debate?

----------


## Kandilynn

Just now, a guy that used to be a hardcore democrat, told my husband on Facebook that he is now a Ron Paul fan.

----------


## Godmode7

Romney just blew her off. She looked like she was gonna cry! hahaha

----------


## kathy88

> look at this $#@!:


What a dick.

----------


## rp2012win

> Did you see that? Think Ari doesn;t favor Romney...? Good Lord I thought he was going to kiss him.


I'll tube it later

----------


## TomtheTinker

lmao...Wtf with the guy with the glasses next to mitt?!

----------


## iamse7en



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

No winner = Ron Paul won.

----------


## donnay

> Anyone know if CNN keeps their post debate commentary on the same stream as the debate?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...hread!/page179

----------


## gte811i

> Mitt is not even Christian so why is he bringing up Religion all the time? Mitt Romney is Mormon, not Christian !!!!!!!


Glad you're being authoritarian and telling me that I'm not Christian!  I'm Mormon, I'm a Christian (someone who believes in Christ!!), I love RP, and NOBP.  Geez . . . please do some research.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Why do the others TALK SO DAMN LONG?


They are politicians.  It's what they do.

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, Wolf mentioned Ron and was kind.

----------


## jkob

Santorum SUUUUUURRRRRGGGGGEEEEE

give me a break CNN

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ron Paul "was strong he was good"

----------


## donnay

Wolfe, Dr. Paul is consistent not predictable.  Dolt!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Thanks to Wolf for mentioning that Ron was strong.

----------


## randpaul2016

wow so santorum did awesome? wtf

----------


## eduardo89

Ari Fleisher really wants to do Mitt Romney

----------


## TER

Wolf giving props to Ron Paul.

----------


## randpaul2016

> Thanks to Wolf for mentioning that Ron was strong.


this

----------


## iamse7en

Why is the media all of a sudden propping up Romney again and trashing Newt.

----------


## tuggy24g

What little they talk about Ron Paul they are good remarks hahah

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

ari fleischer - Ron was funny. Best lines of the debate.

----------


## bunklocoempire

"Experts":  No Newtmentum and Ron was funny

----------


## Sentinelrv

NOOO, they're pushing Santorum so Ron gets last place again!

----------


## rightcoast

Best lines of the night! I thought so too, but I was surprised to see it on air.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Whoa wtf is with all the Paul love in the post-debate?????

----------


## jkob

Ari Fleischer kind of said something positive about Ron

----------


## Barrex

> Just now, a guy that used to be a hardcore democrat, told my husband on Facebook that he is now a Ron Paul fan.


How do you mean your husband? You are insinuating that you are woman? Woman supporter of Ron Paul? Woman on RPF? That is just a myth. Just like Bigfoot, El Dorado and Eskimos.

Back on topic:

Best performance Ron ever had so far.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Did Ron get the most applause?

----------


## Varin

Santorum did do good but so did Paul. Romney however did his job against Newt and will probably take FL,

----------


## eduardo89

Santorum's mom is a total MILF

----------


## thehungarian

"Ron Paul was funny." Fleischer is rather condescending.

----------


## Godmode7

> Why is the media all of a sudden propping up Romney again and trashing Newt.


Romney lobbyist gave them some money?

----------


## blazeKing

Santorum talked loudly and attacked = he won?  uhh...huh?

----------


## ILUVRP

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...CKdkEaDIVRBTPg

debate poll , not drudge

----------


## asurfaholic

Santorum = first person in florida.

His words

----------


## The Gold Standard

They are pushing Frothy to make sure he doesn't fall below Ron in Florida.

----------


## flynn

Couple times, the other 3  are stealing Ron Paul's talking point, Santorum has done it at least twice and Romney followed Santorum and has done it once.

----------


## jax

i think ari has mitt romney dolls under his bed, not jihadists

----------


## eduardo89

> Santorum did do good but so did Paul. Romney however did his job against Newt and will probably take FL,


did he do good or do well?

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Whoa wtf is with all the Paul love in the post-debate?????


GOP knows that without the RP supporters, they're totally TOTALLY toast.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Oh I get it.  Paul is not competing in FL so they can afford to show some Paul love. That way they can counter the charges of bias later.

----------


## ILUVRP

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...CKdkEaDIVRBTPg

poll

----------


## kathy88

> Did Ron get the most applause?


If not it was super close.

----------


## Paulatized

> drudge poll of who won the debate go there and vote.


Voted.
Thank you for voting!
GINGRICH  20.3%  (4,344 votes)  

PAUL  35.52%  (7,601 votes)  

ROMNEY  29.82%  (6,383 votes)  

SANTORUM  14.36%  (3,074 votes)  


Total Votes: 21,402

----------


## Varin

They are afraid of the mob outside

----------


## HeyArchie

Santorum did well from the eyes of average FL Republican voter.

BUT SO DID RON.

----------


## TER

Man, has this movement grown in four years.  I want to thank Ron Paul, his family, and every person who actively support and donate their time and money pushing forward the Constitutional philosophy of liberty, peace and prosperity.

----------


## Mckarnin

> Thanks, Wolf. Fair debate.


I thought it was decent except Ron Paul should have gotten a shot at the Palestine/Israel question.

----------


## eduardo89

> Oh I get it.  Paul is not competing in FL so they can afford to show some Paul love. That way they can counter the charges of bias later.


I think Ron might be Palestinian because the media treats him as an imaginary candidate

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> What a dick.


yep... I unloaded on him

*
Howard Fineman*
       @howardfineman Washington, DC
       Editorial Director, AOL Huffington Post Media  Group. Analyst,  NBC/MSNBC.  Author, best-selling The Thirteen American  Arguments. Early  adopter, new news media.

----------


## cmm2k5

> ari fleischer - Ron was funny. Best lines of the debate.


Rubs off as a snobbish statement, but I don't know how to feel about a comment like that.

----------


## jkob

CNN saying Santorum and Paul both won

----------


## Original_Intent

One of the better moderated debates.
Ron had a ROCK SOLID performance, probably his best. All answers were great!
And both Romney and Gingrich REPEATEDLY acknowledged Ron's position as the correct one.

I loathe Gingrich - LOATHE HIM! - but when he admitted that He did not balance the budget as Ron Paul challenged him - that was almost statesmanlike.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Oh I get it.  Paul is not competing in FL so they can afford to show some Paul love. That way they can counter the charges of bias later.


That's most likely the case, but it's not going to delete our video clips of abject bias.

----------


## IterTemporis

Erick Erickson said the 2 winners were Santorum and Paul.. He said something positive about Paul..??

----------


## bunklocoempire

I rocked it

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf is going on Eric Erickson said Ron Paul and santorum won the debate!!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> GOP knows that without the RP supporters, they're totally TOTALLY toast.


Tru....  OMG ERIK ERIKSON SAID PAUL WON???????????

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> look at this $#@!:


Fineman's a libtard POS

----------


## Dianne

I'm the one who swore last night I would not watch the debate, and give CNN ratings... but told my son, let me watch the first five minutes and see if it is the typical bull$#@! John King, Dana Bash crap ...    Within five minutes I was drawn in, and watched the entire debate.     I loved the way Newt and Romney were pandering to Paul, and loved the way Blitzer asked the important uestions to Paul first, so that Newt and Romney could copy his answers.

Above all, I think Santorum needs to be evaluated at the nearest psych hospital.    That man is so filled with hate, when he answers anything, my mind goes to Friday the 13th.     And when you look at his kids, all seem to have been abused, and absolutely terrified  of the man.      Santorum needs serious psych meds... maybe Rush Limbaugh can loan him some.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Erikson! Wow!

----------


## PierzStyx

> Mitt is not even Christian so why is he bringing up Religion all the time? Mitt Romney is Mormon, not Christian !!!!!!!


Romney is Mormon. That means he accepts Jesus Christ as his personal savior and worships Him as the Son of God. He believes the Holy Bible to be the Word of God and is scripture. He is a Christian.

----------


## kahless

Santorum talking against people being forced to buy insurance. Ron has the same beliefs but he needs to be more vocal since that talking point is huge win with people.

----------


## flynn

I think Ron Paul needs to his hands dirty in Nevada.

----------


## Brett85

> I thought it was decent except Ron Paul should have gotten a shot at the Palestine/Israel question.


No, it was very good that Ron didn't talk about that.  Those are the kind of issues where Ron usually gets bood by the audience.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt Jinjrich lol

----------


## flynn

I think Ron Paul needs get his hands dirty in Nevada.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The CNN debates have been the most fair to Paul as compared to the other networks.  That's one of the reasons I was bewildered by the anony threat.

----------


## donnay

Rick Santorum is all sound and fury signifying nothing.

----------


## randpaul2016

so i guess santorum won according to CNN. (not-srs)

they want ron paul to finish last in FL so badly

----------


## Mini-Me

> Tru....  OMG ERIK ERIKSON SAID PAUL WON???????????


Honestly, I think Erickson is reachable.  He was awful to us four years ago, but he came around and supported Rand against Trey, and he's hellbent against SOPA.  It may just be that he's starting to warm up to Ron too.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Man, has this movement grown in four years.  I want to thank Ron Paul, his family, and every person who actively support and donate their time and money pushing forward the Constitutional philosophy of liberty, peace and prosperity.


And I will take the opportunity to thank the late, great Leonard Read, founder of FEE - which provided an early intro to freedom and liberty for me personally.

----------


## otherone

awesome. surge santorum. surge gingrich.  They are both unelectable.

----------


## eduardo89

> Romney is Mormon. That means he accepts Jesus Christ as his personal savior and worships Him as the Son of God. He believes the Holy Bible to be the Word of God and is scripture. He is a Christian.


Doesn't accept the Holy Trinity and denies the Original Sin though...

----------


## jkob

> so i guess santorum won according to CNN. (not-srs)
> 
> they want ron paul to finish last in FL so badly


tbf they've had some kind words for Paul too post-debate

----------


## Barrex

EVERYONE TWEET AND FACEBOOK GNA GOOGLE THING THAT THEY "FORGOT" TO INTERVIEW RON PAUL AFTER DEBATE!!!!

----------


## crh88

> awesome. surge santorum. surge gingrich.  They are both unelectable.


Eww, I don't think anyone wants to see a santorum surge...

----------


## Varin

> Honestly, I think Erickson is reachable.  He was awful to us four years ago, but he came around and supported Rand against Trey, and he's hellbent against SOPA.  It may just be that he's starting to warm up to Ron too.


You haven´t read redstate in a while I take it.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Erick Erickson said the 2 winners were Santorum and Paul.. He said something positive about Paul..??


I hate Erick Erickson, he is a lying sack of dog poop.

----------


## donnay

> "Ron Paul was funny." Fleischer is rather condescending.


Ari Fleischer's opinions mean nothing.  Ari is funny looking.  Egg head.

----------


## Mini-Me

> awesome. surge santorum. surge gingrich.  They are both unelectable.


No, surge Paul.   We need Gingrich and Santorum OUT.

----------


## cdw

> Santorum's mom is a total MILF


Pics or it didn't happen

----------


## AllAboard

The other candidates for the most part could only agree with Ron on almost every issue. So if Ron Paul is so agreeable, doesn't that say something to the republican electorate?

----------


## Mckarnin

> No, it was very good that Ron didn't talk about that.  Those are the kind of issues where Ron usually gets bood by the audience.


I suppose that's true. Would probably raise more questions than he has time to answer.

----------


## Dianne

> so i guess santorum won according to CNN. (not-srs)
> 
> they want ron paul to finish last in FL so badly


Doesn't matter if Ron finishes 30th... we're in for the long haul.... Ron not going anywhere, that's our job

----------


## Mini-Me

> You haven´t read redstate in a while I take it.


Point taken, but here's hoping tonight is a turning point.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Glad you're being authoritarian and telling me that I'm not Christian!  I'm Mormon, I'm a Christian (someone who believes in Christ!!), I love RP, and NOBP.  Geez . . . please do some research.


Eh, If he's not an authority in the field...

The reason Mormonism is not Christian is because it denies one or more of the essential doctrines of Christianity. Of the essential doctrines (that there is only one God in all existence, Jesus is divine, God in flesh, forgiveness of sins is by grace alone (Eph. 2:8-9; Rom. 4:1-5), and Jesus rose from the dead physically (1 John 2:19; Luke 24:39), the gospel being the death, burial, and resurrection of Jesus, 1 Cor. 15:1-4), Mormonism denies three of them: how many gods there are, the God of Christianity, and His work of salvation.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Honestly, I think Erickson is reachable.  He was awful to us four years ago, but he came around and supported Rand against Trey, and he's hellbent against SOPA.  It may just be that he's starting to warm up to Ron too.


I doubt it, hatred that deep is hard to overcome, it clouds the reason and prevents critical thinking.  However, the only real objection (with most Republican, actually) is foreign policy.  MOST Republicans if they actually understood Paul's FP they'd vote for him.  Erikson is a hard-core interventionist though, so even if he understood Paul's FP he'd hate it.

----------


## EBounding

Raul Castro:  HELLO THIS IS RAUL CASTRO CALLING YOU ON THE TELEPHONE
President Paul: ....well...whadya want?

----------


## randpaul2016

> Doesn't matter if Ron finishes 30th... we're in for the long haul.... Ron not going anywhere, that's our job


Santorum never gonna drop out though lol

----------


## Just Flossin'

Ron Paul KILLED IT tonight!  Funny, intelligent, just great.  Sure he could have spoken slower and made points easier to understand to the average voter, but he really did great.

Kudos to CNN for these debates.  Anderson and Wolf have been much fairer than others to RP during the debates.

----------


## crh88

> The other candidates for the most part could only agree with Ron on almost every issue. So if Ron Paul is so agreeable, doesn't that say something to the republican electorate?


I hope so. Maybe all the respect that they're giving him will cause others to give him a second look.

----------


## everlasticity

Ron Paul had some zinger's tonight.  I think my favorite was his answer to the Raul Castro question.  When asked what he would say to Raul Castro on the phone, he answered "I'd ask him why he called first".

----------


## opinionatedfool

> One of the better moderated debates.
> I loathe Gingrich - LOATHE HIM! - but when he admitted that He did not balance the budget as Ron Paul challenged him - that was almost statesmanlike.


Amen to that! He should probably be in prison for some of the stuff he's done.

----------


## SisCyn

hahaha!

----------


## liveandletlive

Santorum was very forceful tonight, though he's full of BS in what he says, that's what the public and MSM respond too, style not substance

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Doesn't matter if Ron finishes 30th... we're in for the long haul.... Ron not going anywhere, that's our job


Oh, yeah!

----------


## kahless

The problem is people whom do not know Ron are hearing some of Ron's economic talking points coming from Santorum and Gingrich rather than him.   He needs to get out there more on issues that effect middle America directly like Santorum did when he spoke against the individual mandate.

----------


## Dianne

> The other candidates for the most part could only agree with Ron on almost every issue. So if Ron Paul is so agreeable, doesn't that say something to the republican electorate?


That's what I think, and that is why so many times near the end; Wolf would ask Paul first... so that Mittens and Grinch could copy his answers.    Of course, Santorum (wife abuser, child abuser, and married to a woman who lived with an "abortion" doctor, is on another planet; and in serious need of medical treatment.    One look at him, you know he has PTSD, and he dodged the draft ...   so may he was abused by his parents?    Just wondering what makes Santorum so insane?     Anyone know?

----------


## steph3n

Fred Thompson is talking about the problem being the fed......the world is ending in 2012!!!

(he is a newtie)

----------


## RonPaul101.com

The Black Gorlia Borger lady just said, "Florida is very important to the race because there aren't other contests until Super Tuesday... eh {as her ear piece corrects her...} eh, maybe just one or two contests in early February... eh...

Dear Dumas CNN reporter, there are 128 delegates available in the just the next 10 days after Florida. And I knew that and didn;t have to look it up becuase I'm, how do you say, INTO POLITICS LIKE YOU PRETEND TO BE !!!!

----------


## blazeKing

> Raul Castro:  HELLO THIS IS RAUL CASTRO CALLING YOU ON THE TELEPHONE
> President Paul: ....well...whadya want?


BEST LINE

----------


## Just Flossin'

RP's performance in this debate was worth millions of advertising.

----------


## PolicyReader

I just realized I napped through the debate  does anyone know where I could catch a 're-run' of it?

----------


## IterTemporis

They replayed the clip of Paul challenging any of them to a 25 mile bike ride in the heat of Texas (:.

----------


## randpaul2016

link ?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

DUDE Dio just killed the stream

----------


## randpaul2016

HE JUST SAID WHOEVER WON THE DEBATE WON THE PRIMARY wtf wtf wtf

----------


## eduardo89

> DUDE Dio just killed the stream


http://www.rentadrone.tv/debate/

----------


## harikaried

Individual clips here for now:

http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/01/ron-p...s-jan-26-2012/

----------


## Barrex

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## eduardo89

> HE JUST SAID WHOEVER WON THE DEBATE WON THE PRIMARY wtf wtf wtf


I think they meant florida

----------


## runamuck

They won't say Rons name ... don't get your hopes up

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

Pisses me off. Cnn just did a clip of the highlights and tried to make ron look like a fool. They edited against his favor to make him look crazy. So wrong. They didn't even put it in order, but made it look like paul was responding to serious arguments with the 25 mile bike ride statement, and a few other wrongly placed clips. What punks!

----------


## vita3

"Just wondering what makes Santorum so insane? "

He tried to give Child Rapist Jerry Sandusky's charity "2nd mile" a Congresional award. That scandal is bigger & for reaching & you have to wonder how much Santorum knows, etc..

----------


## jcarcinogen

Has Ari or Anderson said the word 'Paul' yet?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/


lol cool thanks!

----------


## donnay

None of them but Ron Paul is a conservative!!  If they are going to call them conservatives they need to place neo in front of it!

----------


## runamuck

> Has Ari or Anderson said the word 'Paul' yet?


Of course not... why would you expect them to...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Has Ari or Anderson said the word 'Paul' yet?


Ari wouldn't dare mention Paul except to scorn, he's a Mitt guy and Paul is Mitt's biggest threat.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Has Ari or Anderson said the word 'Paul' yet?


I haven't heard one word!


NE1? CNN BLACKOUT again? So now is the Santorum Pump again, and again, anything to keep Ron Paul down.

----------


## phill4paul

I really hate my ISP connection was so terrible I couldn't watch tonight. From the comments it seemed a good night for our man. Hopefully the service can get it fixed and I can watch the tube tomorrow. Cheers all. We're in it to win it.

----------


## kahless

> Pisses me off. Cnn just did a clip of the highlights and tried to make ron look like a fool. They edited against his favor to make him look crazy. So wrong. They didn't even put it in order, but made it look like paul was responding to serious arguments with the 25 mile bike ride statement, and a few other wrongly placed clips. What punks!


The meme started with Ari Flisher saying Ron Paul made him laugh.  Without saying it, a message to people that he is not a serious candidate and just there for laughs.  The viewers are too stupid to realize Ari is going to promote the most Progressive candidates due to his ideology.

----------


## Barrex

> lol cool thanks!


You are welcome. Why lol?

----------


## Dianne

> The Black Gorlia Borger lady just said, "Florida is very important to the race because there aren't other contests until Super Tuesday... eh {as her ear piece corrects her...} eh, maybe just one or two contests in early February... eh...
> 
> Dear Dumas CNN reporter, there are 128 delegates available in the just the next 10 days after Florida. And I knew that and didn;t have to look it up becuase I'm, how do you say, INTO POLITICS LIKE YOU PRETEND TO BE !!!!


Remember, and it should be exposed... Gloria with CNN is married to Lance Morgan, who is in the same think tank with Gingrich,  funded by Obama's Defense Department, along with Kristol and Krauthammer...    What a happy marriage, those scourge have with each other...    That's what should be exposed.

----------


## donnay

They are trying to prop Santorum.  So that people vote the three stooges and make Paul come out last.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/debate/


Thanks, I was scrolling up tho so I grabbed the other one

----------


## vita3

Ari Fleisher is one of the most unhealthy looking people i have ever seen on HD Television.

----------


## KramerDSP

CNN - no mention yet of RP owning Gingrich and Gingrich admitting it.... no mention of Romney and Gingrich sucking up to RP..... no mention of Romney REFUSING to attack Ron Paul.....

----------


## eduardo89

> Has Ari or Anderson said the word 'Paul' yet?


i don't think Paul is in their vocabulary

----------


## Dianne

Debate over !!!  turn CNN and FOX off now !!!  Don't give them ratings, or make them believe they can mind control you..

CNN, FOX off now !!!!!!

----------


## Dianne

Off off off cnn, fox off !!!!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You are welcome. Why lol?


Because the stream I was watching got axed, and I like to watch the post-debate (even though it pisses me off) because I need to know the narrative I am fighting against when I promote Paul.

----------


## randpaul2016

RON PAUL TRENDING ON TWITTER IN TAMPA AND OTHER CITIES IN FL!

----------


## cmm2k5

Post debate, no mention of Ron Paul so far. Pathetic, all talking points, no facts.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Remember, and it should be exposed... Gloria with CNN is married to Lance Morgan, who is in the same think tank with Gingrich,  funded by Obama's Defense Department, along with Kristol and Krauthammer...    What a happy marriage, those scourge have with each other...    That's what should be exposed.


I wish the pre-show crowd had chanted "Your Husband is a War Profitteer! Your husband is a war profiteer! Your husband is a war profiteer!" during the Erin Burnett Outfront show while Borger was sitting there. That would have been incredible TV.

----------


## TER

> The meme started with Ari Flisher saying Ron Paul made him laugh.  Without saying it, a message to people that he is not a serious candidate and just there for laughs.  The viewers are too stupid to realize Ari is going to promote the most Progressive candidates due to his ideology.


What kind of numbers stick around to watch the CNN post debate show?  How many Republican primary voters watch it?

People allover tonight are talking about OB-Ron Kanobe!

----------


## vita3

"CNN, FOX off now !!!!!! "

Exactly. Don't let those F&ckr's spin it their way.

----------


## dancjm

Any video clips? Is Ron speaking to the youth outside??

----------


## randpaul2016

RON PAUL TRENDING ON TWITTER IN FL!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Debate over !!!  turn CNN and FOX off now !!!  Don't give them ratings, or make them believe they can mind control you..
> 
> CNN, FOX off now !!!!!!


SOPA endangered streams do not count as hits, and intelligence analysts will analyze intelligence.

----------


## rprprs

This is where they belie any "fairness" displayed toward Ron in the actual debate

----------


## sunsense

Does anyone have the talk time stats yet ?

These debates have been bogus all along.  Its more of a poney show.

What they should do is have a timer against each person.  100 minutes / 4 = 25 minutes each.

You will be told how many questions e.g. 12 so allocate enough time for your answers and rebuttals so you can plan, timewise, for each question.  If you overspeak/rebut on something, you know you need to shorten other answers.

Every time you talk, whether answering a question or responding, it counts down.

At 30 secs.  You are warned and if talking, can continue talking or save your time for the next question.

Once you have zero time, your mike is witched off and you are done.

Only then, will Ron Paul, and everyone for that matter, get a fair shake.

----------


## Dianne

lol... love that...   we watched what we wanted to watch... please don't allow CNN or FOX or MSNBC spin and think their brainwashing is working....    Ron Paul not on, we are off...   Tune them out !!!!!!    Drop their ratings, and let them die a slow, painful death.

----------


## KramerDSP

> RON PAUL TRENDING ON TWITTER IN FL!


Ron Paul is now trending in most cities around the country!

----------


## steph3n

wow in the spin room, CNN just found a more pompous jerk than Newt himself, one of his surrogates, RC Hammond, a total jerk.

----------


## J_White

well if u guys think it was a fair debate (i think CNN debates have been usually more fair to Dr.Paul), then please do comment on CNN's and Wolf's FB pages.
we are the first to cry foul when they leave him out, we should thank them for giving him some fair time.

----------


## steph3n

Gary Howard in now

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Romney is Mormon. That means he accepts Jesus Christ as his personal savior and worships Him as the Son of God. He believes the Holy Bible to be the Word of God and is scripture. He is a Christian.


More completely described, Mormonism uses semi-orthodox terminology that rhetorically disguises substantive departures from historic Christian faith and doctrine, including the above. Instead of faith in Christ alone, it teaches Christ did not die for all, and that one must perform good works, obey the Book of Mormon, specifically undergo baptism by immersion, etc in order to be saved. The details of their doctrine of God is more polytheistic than monotheistic, and does not involve a belief in the Trinity as historically understood. People should read Martin's classic "The Kingdom of the Cults" for a complete breakdown.

----------


## seawolf

Best Ron Paul Debate!!!!!  The RP Grassroots are saying so and donating to the Official Campaign Website.

The ticker is just over $250,000 for the End the TSA Mini-Money Bomb and Rising.

Can you donate $10.00 tonight and thank Ron for an OUTSTANDING Debate????

----------


## Bruno

Gergen, you $#@!, you can't take credit for your PAC without putting yourself at risk of going to jail.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Remember, and it should be exposed... Gloria with CNN is married to Lance Morgan, who is in the same think tank with Gingrich,  funded by Obama's Defense Department, along with Kristol and Krauthammer...    What a happy marriage, those scourge have with each other...    That's what should be exposed.


 YES INDEED: Gloria Borger with CNN married to Lance Morgan, who In The Same Think Tank With Gingrich. 

Imagine that, no wonder the whole system is so damn corrupt.

----------


## phil4truth

Paul did good in the debate but it was carefully crafted by CNN in order to cosy up to Ron so he would answer with less vigor. 

Santorum is going nowhere but the longer he stays in the harder it is for Paul. This is the game that is being played out now just make Paul out to be a really nice funny person as that in itself will ensure Santorum finishes ahead of him. 

Paul needs to be aggressive like pulling Grinch up on his balanced budget rantings, that was a great interjection and showed a side of Paul we don't see that often.

But we know the campaign team read this forum. Tell Ron to slow down and finish his sentences with more vigor. Recipe for success. Get angry Ron!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ron Paul is now trending in most cities around the country!


Ron Paul _never_ trends in Raleigh NC.   very late primary leads to intense political apathy.

----------


## Dianne

> YES INDEED: Gloria Borger with CNN married to Lance Morgan, who In The Same Think Tank With Gingrich. 
> 
> Imagine that, no wonder the whole system is so damn corrupt.


The whole system is corrupt... and we can take them down... turn them off !!!!   Expose the corrupt media BOMB soon in the works.

----------


## kahless

Should be interesting to see what effect this debate will have on tomorrows vote.  If we are lucky Gingrich is going to crash and burn while Ron surprises due to his opening up trade with Cuba policy going over well.

----------


## donnay

> Ron Paul _never_ trends in Raleigh NC.   very late primary leads to intense political apathy.


Yeah you guys are in May, right?  The same with Texas it is in April I believe.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

where do you guys go to check the Ron Paul Trends on Twitter?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Will y'all _please_ shut up debating Christianity vs Mormonism?  The religious subforum is over there ---->

The only thing it does is make us look insane and sow hatred between Paulers.  in case you haven't looked, we can't afford a divided base.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yeah you guys are in May, right?  The same with Texas it is in April I believe.


May 8th yes.  And I am in a three-way primary myself.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> where do you guys go to check the Ron Paul Trends on Twitter?


left side of main page "trending topics"  or Raleigh Trends or whatever

----------


## Dianne

> Paul did good in the debate but it was carefully crafted by CNN in order to cosy up to Ron so he would answer with less vigor. 
> 
> Santorum is going nowhere but the longer he stays in the harder it is for Paul. This is the game that is being played out now just make Paul out to be a really nice funny person as that in itself will ensure Santorum finishes ahead of him. 
> 
> Paul needs to be aggressive like pulling Grinch up on his balanced budget rantings, that was a great interjection and showed a side of Paul we don't see that often.
> 
> But we know the campaign team read this forum. Tell Ron to slow down and finish his sentences with more vigor. Recipe for success. Get angry Ron!


Santorum needs to exit the race, and get some serious mental help.    He is constantly filled with hate, hate, hate, hate.... the man is totally screwed up...   Newt and Romney just full of chit, lying to the end on everything..    But Santorum... I swear, he needs to check into a hospital..   I hope he doesn't go home for the sake of his wife and children..   his wife already looks as though she has been bitch slapped silly more than a time or two; and his kids look completely terrified..   

Put Santorum on the terrorist list, if that is the only way he can get help.    He is one sick mo fro

----------


## affa

> poopy


again.  every time.  we see you.

----------


## Freedom Patriot

Where is the youtube link?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Did the Ron Paul supporters outside do anything after the debate? Ron should of came out and autographed for the 1000's outside.

Might as well since CNN has BLACKED RON PAUL OUT.

----------


## josiahkeller

Counting the numbers from Ron Paul flix, Ron Paul got about 18:30 of pure homerunnery in this debate.

----------


## kahless

They are really trashing Gingrich saying Republicans in the House and Senate are losing sleep in fear of Gingrich nomination which would result in the loss of both the House and Senate. A nightmare scenario where Obama wins with a Democratic House and Senate.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I also hope Ron went somewhere to meet with fans after the debate.

----------


## green73



----------


## Bruno

41 minutes, have they talked about Ron yet?

----------


## sparebulb

> Santorum SUUUUUURRRRRGGGGGEEEEE
> 
> give me a break CNN


Santorum surge.........otherwise known as diarrhea.

----------


## eduardo89

they're really tearing noot down on cnn

----------


## eduardo89

> 41 minutes, have they talked about Ron yet?


nope

----------


## blazeKing

No Ron talk on CNN yet...just Newt bashing

----------


## donnay

> May 8th yes.  And I am in a three-way primary myself.


Good Luck to you!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> They are really trashing Gingrich saying Republicans in the House and Senate are losing sleep in fear of Gingrich nomination which would result in the loss of both the House and Senate. A nightmare scenario where Obama wins with a Democratic House and Senate.


Well, they are right.  A Grinch nomination would almost certainly keep Obama in office, very probably retain Democratic control of the Senate, and quite likely return the House to the Democrats.  It would be an utter disaster for GOP partisans.

----------


## phil4truth

> Santorum needs to exit the race, and get some serious mental help.    He is constantly filled with hate, hate, hate, hate.... the man is totally screwed up...   Newt and Romney just full of chit, lying to the end on everything..    But Santorum... I swear, he needs to check into a hospital..   I hope he doesn't go home for the sake of his wife and children..   his wife already looks as though she has been bitch slapped silly more than a time or two; and his kids look completely terrified..   
> 
> Put Santorum on the terrorist list, if that is the only way he can get help.    He is one sick mo fro


Regardless of personal opinions we need to deal with reality.  Santorum sold himself well tonight and has secured at least a 3rd place finish. Mitt has won. 

Ron did good tonight there is no getting away from it but it's all about personality and how you sell yourself and your message. You may not even have a message but if you make one up and package it well people will buy it.

Ron's interjection on Grinch took everyone by surprise and it was fantastic bar the we smile from Ron at the end. Ron is a nice guy and he shouldn't change but he needs to show more of that side in debates.

----------


## justatrey

> 41 minutes, have they talked about Ron yet?


In the first couple minutes, there were mentions that Paul did well in the debate. Though I haven't heard anything since.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Good Luck to you!


Thanks, I appreciate it.  I'm glad there is some time, but the establishment is all-in against me so it's gonna be tough.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Well, they are right.  A Grinch nomination would almost certainly keep Obama in office, very probably retain Democratic control of the Senate, and quite likely return the House to the Democrats.  It would be an utter disaster for GOP partisans.


A Romney nomination also guarantees another Obama term. The whole populist occupy/tax/15'er narrative has been set in place.

----------


## Kords21

I think Dr. Paul is going to get a little bounce from this debate. Newt is being pummeled by all sides now, Romney is Romney and Santorum just came off an angry paranoid hothead tonight. I think a of voters will give Dr. Paul a second look.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> In the first couple minutes, there were a mentions that Paul did well in the debate. Though I haven't heard anything since.


He did well, so they BLACK RON PAUL OUT for the next 3/4s of an hour?


Yeah, we know this game, mention, so you don't have it broadcasted around the country that you ignored him for 52 minutes like the last debate.

Pundints are PAID too... so you won't hear them bringing up Ron Paul... they want to keep their paaychecks going. I see Carville is missing tonight. Mentioned too many good things about Ron Paul in the last dialog?

So sick of this crap,,, there needs to be a grassroots media attack at the next debate against CNN

----------


## sparebulb

> Regardless of personal opinions we need to deal with reality.  Santorum sold himself well tonight and has secured at least a 3rd place finish. Mitt has won.


You have trouble making new friends, don't you?

----------


## phil4truth

> No Ron talk on CNN yet...just Newt bashing


Mittens is the establishment man and if Paul isn't the nominee he will be. Grinch and Santers are side shows to keep the audience entertained.

----------


## phil4truth

> You have trouble making new friends, don't you?


Lol don't think so I tend to simply deal with facts no matter if they are unpopular as does Ron.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> A Romney nomination also guarantees another Obama term. The whole populist occupy/tax/15'er narrative has been set in place.


I agree, but with Romney we are more likely to retain a GOP House and maybe even gain a seat or two in the Senate.  Romney is "meh" and people focus on Congress.  Grinch is "YUCK" and will drive voters blue-ward in Congress too.

----------


## affa

they are bashing newt and praising santorum trying to move votes to keep RP in 4th.

----------


## blazeKing

THEY'RE ABOUT TO TALK ABOUT PAUL!!

----------


## Paulite

going to talk paul now

----------


## The Gold Standard

Santorum is getting a major push on CNN.

----------


## dancjm

"I wanted to talk about Ron Paul, but Eric - you wanted to make a point about Santorum..."

*Sigh*

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

> Will y'all _please_ shut up debating Christianity vs Mormonism?  The religious subforum is over there ---->
> 
> The only thing it does is make us look insane and sow hatred between Paulers.  in case you haven't looked, we can't afford a divided base.


You're right. I started that debate and want to end it. We are free to call ourselves whatever we like, and practice whatever faith we like in the Land of the Free which is what makes America so great.

Freedom and Liberty for all. United we stand. Divided we fall.

Ron Paul 2012.

----------


## donnay

AC is now talking about Dr. Paul.

----------


## affa

> Regardless of personal opinions we need to deal with reality.


Convenient that reality happens to coincide with your personal opinion, ain't it?

----------


## justatrey

Talking about Ron Paul right now...he had a "strong performance tonight" 

"No question he was the most likeable candidate...he was funny..."

----------


## dancjm

"Most likable person on the stage." & "should have been wearing a sweater!"

lol

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Anderson brings up Paul, above the fray, good lines, distancing from drama.  Most likeable, funny.  stream broke in middle of conversation.  able to laugh at himself.  Claims Cuban voters will hate him for his Cuba position.

----------


## phil4truth

> they are bashing newt and praising santorum trying to move votes to keep RP in 4th.


Yeah think you're spot on with that.

----------


## IterTemporis

Positive.. and more about RP after the break.. Wow.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

more Ron Paul after the break

----------


## Gary4Liberty

thank them for doing what they are supposed to do? F that.  Hey, thanks for not abusing me today.

----------


## justatrey

"more Ron Paul after the break" 

What the hell is going on?

----------


## blazeKing

He didn't say he wanted to do business with Fidel...arghhh

Secondly according to the new link on Drudge, Cubans agree with Paul that the embargo hurts the people not the regime.

Total /facepalm CNN

----------


## kahless

> Well, they are right.  A Grinch nomination would almost certainly keep Obama in office, very probably retain Democratic control of the Senate, and quite likely return the House to the Democrats.  It would be an utter disaster for GOP partisans.


Meant losses in the Senate, but you got what I meant.  Gingrich losing to Obama is a given but had not considered the backlash of losing seats in the House and Senate.  A scary thought the Dems and Obama having that much power.

----------


## rprprs

gloria tries to get things "back on track"...lol

----------


## dancjm

> Anderson brings up Paul, above the fray, good lines, distancing from drama.  Most likeable, funny.  stream broke in middle of conversation.  able to laugh at himself.  Claims Cuban voters will hate him for his Cuba position.


Then, time for a break...

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Hm, pretty positive about Ron when they brought him up. Said he was "the most likable" candidate on stage tonight.

----------


## toast

Wasn't in the room at the time, but I heard from the tv (post-debate CNN) that Ron Paul was able to "stay above the fray", that he definitely "came across as the most likable" he was "grandfatherly" and "funny" (in a good way).  (I believe the exchange was between Anderson Cooper and someone else)

----------


## Barrex

> Anderson brings up Paul, above the fray, good lines, distancing from drama.  Most likeable, funny.  stream broke in middle of conversation.  able to laugh at himself.  Claims Cuban voters will hate him for his Cuba position.


Yes stream broke for me too. Also other people were complaining that stream stops as soon as Ron starts to speak.

----------


## donnay

> Anderson brings up Paul, above the fray, good lines, distancing from drama.  Most likeable, funny.  stream broke in middle of conversation.  able to laugh at himself.  Claims Cuban voters will hate him for his Cuba position.


See I think that is wrong about Cuba.  I lived there for two years and met a lot a wonderful Cubans.  They want America to open up trade with Cuba because the people have suffered for years because of it.  Not to mention, if we open up free trade (not a phony NAFTA or CAFTA) and keep an open and friendly relationship with these countries they might not conspire with other countries to do harm to us!

----------


## kahless

> He didn't say he wanted to do business with Fidel...arghhh
> 
> Secondly according to the new link on Drudge, Cubans agree with Paul that the embargo hurts the people not the regime.
> 
> Total /facepalm CNN


"He was Grandfatherly and should have had on sweater". 

I think maybe they are really be over presumptuous that the Cubans have a problem with Ron opening up trade with Cuba.  I hoping for a surprising bump from his Cuba trade policy.

----------


## phil4truth

> Convenient that reality happens to coincide with your personal opinion, ain't it?


I'm a huge Paul supporter affa but I'm a realist. I believe that Paul is the only one who can beat Obama hands down and we may yet that outcome. 

You are correct that the fact I pointed out us my opinion also and as a realist I believe we will see that opinion played out in the next poll.

Romney
Grinch
Santorum
Paul

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LMAO -- clip of Paul on border security, and then go on talking ignoring that he exists LMAO

But, it was a good clip for GOP voters.  I get a lot of resistance to Paul on border security, and that clip will help if anybody is actually still watching (doubtful, of course)

----------


## Barrex

Mora about Ron Paul after commercials.....We are back from commercials. Good bye....


LIARS.

----------


## eduardo89

> LMAO -- clip of Paul on border security, and then go on talking ignoring that he exists LMAO
> 
> But, it was a good clip for GOP voters.  I get a lot of resistance to Paul on border security, and that clip will help if anybody is actually still watching (doubtful, of course)


I've said it many times: the media thinks Ron Paul is Palestinian and therefore doesn't exist

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> "He was Grandfatherly and should have had on sweater". 
> 
> I think maybe they are really be over presumptuous that the Cubans have a problem with Ron opening up trade with Cuba.  I hoping for a surprising bump from his Cuba trade policy.


I agree.  I think most Cuban Americans see opening up relations with Cuba as a chance for them to see long lost family, help loosen up the tyranny in Cuba, and maybe even bring relatives to the US.  I'm thinking Cuban Americans will very much like Paul's policy.  It's the pundits who are clueless here.

----------


## justatrey

> Mora about Ron Paul after commercials.....We are back from commercials. Good bye....
> 
> LIARS.


LOL, OK back to normal. They were just throwing us a bone I guess...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> See I think that is wrong about Cuba.  I lived there for two years and met a lot a wonderful Cubans.  They want America to open up trade with Cuba because the people have suffered for years because of it.  Not to mention, if we open up free trade (not a phony NAFTA or CAFTA) and keep an open and friendly relationship with these countries they might not conspire with other countries to do harm to us!


I agree with you.  the pundits are out to lunch on that one.

----------


## steph3n

They are trying to keep the only people watching, watching...RP fans.

----------


## Barrex

> LOL, OK back to normal. They were just throwing us a bone I guess...


More like poking us with a stick in the eye and asking "Do you like it? Do you?"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

wow, that version of the national anthem sounded weird

----------


## blazeKing

This is what is so great about Ron being in the debates.  Think of all the Cuban Americans in Florida watching and hearing him talk about how the embargo hurts the people, and that trade and people coming and going, the Cuban people would be exposed to free markets and freedom and see that Americans aren't bad people like the regime says.  They would be on a fast track towards the end of dictatorship.  Cuban Americans have to think about that, and, according to polls, they are, and opinion is changing.  This helps further that change.  Even if Ron Paul doesn't win the nomination, he is making people think.  And if Cuban American opinions change to be against the embargo, the politicians will follow.  Policy changed, Ron Paul wins.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL Paul was already writing before the intros even started wuuuut?  I'm starting to think he's not taking notes but writing his next book up there.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> wow, that version of the national anthem sounded weird


I thought it sounded great

----------


## donnay

> I agree with you.  the pundits are out to lunch on that one.


The same with the Haitians.  There are a lot of wonderful Haitian people, a good many of them are Christians.  They told me stories about their government, and our government that made my hair stand on end.  One guy I knew had five bullet holes in his body, and left for dead, but he watched all his family perish.  This is what governments do.

Even our so-called government humanitarians like Clinton and Bush who supposedly went down to help them after the earthquake was nothing more than photo-ops.  It's horrible what these politicians do, truly horrible.

----------


## donnay

> wow, that version of the national anthem sounded weird


Not to mention, they had to have a waving flag on a telescreen rather than have a real flag in the building.  If that isn't reminiscent of 1984, I don't know what is.

----------


## Mini-Me

Why do you guys torture yourself watching the post-debate?  It's irrelevant.  Anyone who watches it most likely saw the debate anyway, so they already know how Ron REALLY did.   The real problem with media bias comes in the headline stories during prime-time (and all other hours of the day)...

----------


## mello

I'm watching the post-debate critique & the jackass on the left mentioned that Cubans & Hispanic voters are 30% of the vote in the Republican Primary & Ron said let's do business with Fidel Castro. He said that is tough to hear & pushes Ron Paul out of the Republican mainstream.

Didn't Ron Paul get 50% of the hispanic vote in a recent Florida poll?

----------


## FrancisMarion

Just wanted 2012 Post.  Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

The post debate bashing of Newt and the talking up of Santorum means two things---the establishment wants Newt's day in the sun to end, and wants many of his votes to switch to Rick, so Paul can end up in fourth. They know Santorum is sinking, and needs votes to shore up his numbers in the FL primary, otherwise Paul's momentum returns. 

There's also the issue of brand differentation among establishmentarians, in that CNN and MSNBC have generally pushed Romney, while FOX has been quietly pushing Newt. The ammo Mitt gave CNN tonight provided enough cover for them to continue the Newt beat down post-debate.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Just wanted 2012 Post.  Ron Paul 2012!


LOL good on ya!

----------


## Topman911

He nailed it tonight i have to say..

----------


## PolicyReader

> Ron Paul is now trending in most cities around the country!


What's the link to trend stats?  I've seen screen captures and references but never gotten them sourced.  I'd love to have a direct line

----------


## SylvianDark

Ron had a solid performance in tonight's debate, let's hope that influences voters decisions come primary night.

----------


## kahless

> The post debate bashing of Newt and the talking up of Santorum means two things---the establishment wants Newt's day in the sun to end, and wants many of his votes to switch to Rick, so Paul can end up in fourth. They know Santorum is sinking, and needs votes to shore up his numbers in the FL primary, otherwise Paul's momentum returns. 
> 
> There's also the issue of brand differentation among establishmentarians, in that CNN and MSNBC have generally pushed Romney, while FOX has been quietly pushing Newt. The ammo Mitt gave CNN tonight provided enough cover for them to continue the Newt beat down post-debate.


Maybe Foxnews pushing Newt has to do with him being on the Foxnews payroll as a Consultant for a number of years and is therefore likely close with the staff.  Santorum was a paid Consultant also for about 5 years and Hannity has been promoting his "good friend" for President for 10 years now.  So Newt and Santorum being pushed by Foxnews is no surprise.

----------


## bobdaus

Ron Paul 2012. Right on folks

----------


## Steve-in-NY

> I'm watching the post-debate critique & the jackass on the left mentioned that Cubans & Hispanic voters are 30% of the vote in the Republican Primary & Ron said let's do business with Fidel Castro. He said that is tough to hear & pushes Ron Paul out of the Republican mainstream.
> 
> Didn't Ron Paul get 50% of the hispanic vote in a recent Florida poll?


40%

----------


## cindy25

did anyone else notice that Ron does better on CNN debates?  Fox I understand because the audience is stacked against him.

btw, why the continuous log in log out today?

----------


## PolicyReader

The debate was very solid for Paul, and while it may not be enough place him in the top two in FL he hasn't been focused there so a low finish in FL doesn't really hurt him.
The media could in theory try to focus on SC + FL as a "trend" but that's pretty much worst case and isn't that big a neg impact compared with just being ignored as as been the overwhelming norm.  Paul is focusing on Maine, Nevada & Minnesota those are the places he really needs to do well.  A win in one of them, being able to say Ron Paul takes 1st place in ____ shortly after FL will be important, the lack of that could really be a blow.

Honestly my fingers are crossed for a Newt over Mitt finish in FL, it may not happen I acknowledge but it would be a boon to the Paul campaign if it did (SC helped a great deal, FL would extend those effects further still).

One other positive about this debate is the continued trend of Santorum and Gingrich to court Paul stances/voters.  Most Paul supporters are not going to be swayed by that but it erodes the "fringe candidate" narrative and makes more of the Newt/Rick voters likely to vote Paul when their guy drops (and in those states where their guy isn't on the ballot).  The other aspect to keep in mind is that the further the delegates are spread the more the late states matter and the more likely a brokered convention becomes (which could really turn in Pauls favor if the ground game is as good as Iowa ect. seem to indicate. )

Finally FL is to some extent a win for Paul even if he finishes in fourth with Mitt taking the head of the pack.  The comparative resource investment is advantageous to Paul.  FL is expensive and Mitt has already spent over 10 mill there so far (including spending by PACs) that's money which will not be spent in other states and other contests thus helping Pauls long game.  Remember this year FL is only worth 50 delegates and with the way the media has treated Paul all cycle is bid for the nomination doesn't live and die by the Pendents / reporters the as much as the other candidates.

All in all, good debate and nice direction for Dr. Pauls presentation of himself and beyond that don't sweat Florida one way or the other.

----------


## sailingaway

I think Ron is better off if Romney wins.  Romney is going to go all the way in any event, and if Newt wins two he'll be much more pushed as 'THE' anti-Romney whereas Ron should otherwise be able to pick up some of those votes.  That's my opinion in any event.  But I agree we shouldn't sweat Florida, we've already bought and paid for the downside of not challenging there, now we have to make use of that time by getting a start on other states.

----------


## phill4paul

I apoligize for asking this but over one hundred pages are too many to scan through. My internet was slow but is now back up. Is there a tube of the debate so I can watch it now?

----------


## WD-NY

> The debate was very solid for Paul, and while it may not be enough place him in the top two in FL he hasn't been focused there so a low finish in FL doesn't really hurt him.
> The media could in theory try to focus on SC + FL as a "trend" but that's pretty much worst case and isn't that big a neg impact compared with just being ignored as as been the overwhelming norm.  Paul is focusing on Maine, Nevada & Minnesota those are the places he really needs to do well.  A win in one of them, being able to say Ron Paul takes 1st place in ____ shortly after FL will be important, the lack of that could really be a blow.
> 
> Honestly my fingers are crossed for a Newt over Mitt finish in FL, it may not happen I acknowledge but it would be a boon to the Paul campaign if it did (SC helped a great deal, FL would extend those effects further still).
> 
> One other positive about this debate is the continued trend of Santorum and Gingrich to court Paul stances/voters.  Most Paul supporters are not going to be swayed by that but it erodes the "fringe candidate" narrative and makes more of the Newt/Rick voters likely to vote Paul when their guy drops (and in those states where their guy isn't on the ballot).  The other aspect to keep in mind is that the further the delegates are spread the more the late states matter and the more likely a brokered convention becomes (which could really turn in Pauls favor if the ground game is as good as Iowa ect. seem to indicate. )
> 
> Finally FL is to some extent a win for Paul even if he finishes in fourth with Mitt taking the head of the pack.  The comparative resource investment is advantageous to Paul.  FL is expensive and Mitt has already spent over 10 mill there so far (including spending by PACs) that's money which will not be spent in other states and other contests thus helping Pauls long game.  Remember this year FL is only worth 50 delegates and with the way the media has treated Paul all cycle is bid for the nomination doesn't live and die by the Pendents / reporters the as much as the other candidates.
> 
> All in all, good debate and nice direction for Dr. Pauls presentation of himself and beyond that don't sweat Florida one way or the other.


Great analysis - thanks for sharing and welcome to the forums!

----------


## affa

> I'm a huge Paul supporter affa but I'm a realist. I believe that Paul is the only one who can beat Obama hands down and we may yet that outcome. 
> 
> You are correct that the fact I pointed out us my opinion also and as a realist I believe we will see that opinion played out in the next poll.
> 
> Romney
> Grinch
> Santorum
> Paul


Definition of 'realist':  Someone who thinks their opinion is reality, and everyone else's opinion is fantasy... unless they also agree with them, in which case, they're just being a realist too.

----------


## PolicyReader

@WD-NY Thanks   Long, I've been kicking around the Paul trail since '07 but only just got set up on the forums here  (trying to help gather more Vets to write for CVRP.com )

@sailingaway
An interesting take and I do see your point.  My thought on that front was that a Newt win (or more specifically a Romney loss) in SC and FL would be a great boon for the long game since ground game, fund raising, and getting on all ballots, all go to Paul and Romney.  So my sense of it was that as long as Newt doesn't go on too much of a roll beyond FL it would still be a positive.  You are quite correct tho that it could cut both ways.  

In either case I think the key aspect of both of our analysis is the point where we both agree, the focus needs to be on the states after Florida rather than Florida itself.


Cheers all

----------


## wgadget

http://www.youtube.com/user/MOXNEWSd0tCOM

----------

